# About that time I (nutrition)



## Double D (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I figured I would start a journal.
Currently cutting at about 1800 calories a day. Push gains have dropped but pull gains have gotten better.

Currently at 202.4lbs. And at 11%bf. 5 foot 10 inches tall. 47 inch chest almost 18 inch arms. 34 waist. And about 28inch legs (I think I measured about 2 weeks ago I can't recall right now). Not all that strong right now, which is pretty depressing, but its ok, because I know winter will be coming up after a while and I can start bulking and experiencing those gains again. 

Heres my scheledule

Day1 Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
Bench-3x10,8,6
Butterflies-3x10
Shoulder Press-3x10
Side Raises-3x10
Skull Crushers-3x10-20

Day2 Legs, calves, traps, abs
Deadlift-3x5-10
Squats-3x10
Lunges-3x20
Shrugs-3x8
Standing calve raises-3xhigh reps
Abs are Pilates for 25 minutes

Day3 Back and Biceps, forearms
Pullups-4x10 (last set failure)
1-arm rows-4x10 1 drop set on my last set
Bar curls-3x10 (last set failure)
Farmers Walk-3xuntil grip gives

Cardio will be 3 days a week.

I have did one cycle in my 10 years of lifting on and off. That was about 4 years ago. And I dont think I will do it again. Always seem to gain a good amount of bodyfat after I am done. Been lifting again for the past year and a half. Took 6 months off prior to that with a shoulder problem. The same shoulder feels to be at 100% now. So wish me luck.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 14, 2006)

your routine is pretty good, but can be better:

for push day you should not do the flys before shoulder press, always put compunds before isolation.

for leg day you should add in a ham dominant, since you have 2 quad dominants, also shrugs go on pull day 

for pullday, you should add in reverse flys

so if you take my advice your routine should look like this:

Day1 Push
Bench-3x10,8,6
Shoulder Press-3x10
Butterflies-3x10
Skull Crushers-3x10
Side Raises-3x10

Day2 Legs, calves, abs
Deadlift-3x5-10
Squats-3x10
Leg Curls- 3x10
Lunges-3x10
Standing calve raises-3x10-15
Abs are Pilates for 25 minutes

Day3 Pull
1-arm rows-3x10 
Pullups-3x10 
Reverse Flys- 3x10
Bar curls-3x10 
Farmers Walk-3 sets

IMO these are the best exercises for push/pull/legs
Push-
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Shoulder Press
Dips
Tricep extension

Pull-
Bent-over Row
1-arm row
Shoulder Overhand Grip Pull-ups
Shoulder Grip Upright Rows
BB Curls

Legs-
Squats
RDL's
Lunges
Glute-Ham Raise
Calves
Abs

GL on achieving your goals


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2006)

Normally I like to group my exercises. I find I get more of a burn by doing 2 exercises for the same muscle group back to back. I do however see where you are coming from.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Well today has been a pretty good day. I am weight training tonight whenever I get off of work at 12. 

Weighed first thing this morning-201 lbs.

30 mins low intensity cardio (walking)

Breakfast:
8 egg whites
wheat toast
multi-vitamin
16 ounces water

Lunch (3 hours later)
Chicken breast
Broccoli (1 cup)
Cauliflower (1 cup)
20 ounces water

3 hours later at 4:30
40 grams protein shake
Ephedra tab (25 miligram)
200 miligram caffine
left my aspirin at home.

Feeling pretty strong today, hope tonights legs are good.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree totally about blasting a bodypart completely, then moving on to another part!!! Routine looks solid imo, I'll be along for the ride, best wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree totally about blasting a bodypart completely, then moving on to another part!!! Routine looks solid imo, I'll be along for the ride, best wishes to you my Friend!!!



I appreciate it. I tried the routine that me and you went over for a few weeks. I like how quickly I got finished, but after puking on 3 concecutive days I figured I had better make a change.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I appreciate it. I tried the routine that me and you went over for a few weeks. I like how quickly I got finished, but after puking on 3 concecutive days I figured I had better make a change.


   Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Guess I will go ahead and post my last workout which was yesterday.

Chest
Bench-3x10 225lbs. (not to bad with this weight, last set kinda struggled)
Butterflies-3x10 50lb. DB's

Shoulders
Over head press-3x10 135lbs. (pretty easy, but effective because of my rep scheme)
Side Raises-3x10 35lb. DB's

Triceps
Skull Crushers-3x16,15,10  115lbs

Well not to bad workout. Pretty sore today, but all and all weaker than normal. I want to get back to normal with a bench of 245 for 10 reps. Wish me luck fellas.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Great start!!! Looks like you need nothing to do with luck, But I wish you the best anyway my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

I appreciate it Arch, but I have nothing on you! I guess I should mention my training experience is about 10 years (on and off, of course more on than off). Been going really hard since August. Hoping to keep my strength about where it is for now, then about August start bulking again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Lookin good man....stats sound like you have one hell of a frame there!

Really makes me feel like a fat ass @ 5'6" 207lbs


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good man....stats sound like you have one hell of a frame there!
> 
> Really makes me feel like a fat ass @ 5'6" 207lbs



Yeah not to bad I guess, I appreciate it though.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Workout   LEGS and TRAPS

Squat 1x10 at 305lbs. (pretty easy)
         2x10 at 330lbs. 

Deadlift 3x10 at 365lbs.

Lunges 3x20 lunges at 60lb. DB's

Leg Curls 3x10 (Cant recall weight)

Standing calve raises 3x30,20,10 weights at 300, 350, 400 (Need to get something figured out here with the weights, I want to find one weight and stick with it)

Shrugs 3x10 at 225lbs.

Workout time 55 minutes

Not to shabby of a workout on this day. I thought I was going to pass out after the deadlifts though. Squats and Deads are extremely tough in the same workout back to back.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Came to work today straight from a wedding I was at last night and didnt bring a single thing to eat. I had to get up and go. Really sucked, got here (at work) and ate a fatty pork chop that a buddy had and drank a diet pepsi. So needless to say I have started this day out horribly. Not to mention we drank nothing but Corona's Friday night at the rehersal dinner. And then last night nothing but keg beer at the reception. I drink normally about once every 2 months so this weekend has been pretty rough!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Definitly ruined my diet for this weekend. Just had me some pizza. Couldnt help it. Came from a wedding and had to come straight to work with no food. Sometimes a guys gotta do whatever it takes to get some grub.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Just weighed in at 198lbs. Kinda sucks. I think I am just dehydrated, even though I have been drinking water all day long.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

All them booz will mess with your weight for a day or two...really throws the diet off.  Keep hydrated all night and drink plenty before bed you should wake up back to normal.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah and it really messes with my workout. I am not even going to workout tommorow (with weights). I want to make sure I am properly hydrated before tearing my body down.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yeah and it really messes with my workout. I am not even going to workout tommorow (with weights). I want to make sure I am properly hydrated before tearing my body down.


  sounds good I always do the same.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Today

Breakfast
3 egg whites
wheat toast
4 pieces of turkey
fat free cheese
20 ounces water

Meal 2
2 cups Broccolli
6 ounces chicken
20 ounces water

200 calories  45 g. protein  2 g. fat  25g. carbs

Thats thus far today.....need to incorporate some fat on my next meal. 

No weights today. Cardio after work. 30 minutes moderate intensity. 

30 g. protein  270 calories  5 g. fat


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

MMMMmmmmmmmmm, Chicken and Brocolli, sounds familiar!!! How goes it BRother D???


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

*Arch*-Getting to be pretty repetitive! But its ok. I am dropping bodyfat at a pretty decent pace. The same old foods get so old though. But been on this phase for about 2 months now. Only 2 left to go. I am ready to start bulking again, then I can eat.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

I hear ya my Friend!!! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh just had some yogurt and a protein shake.

250cals.  46g. protein  12 carbs  0 fat (from food)

Also just popped some fish oil pills. I gotta buy me some mixed nuts or something.

Also weighed in at 204.1lbs. today. Which means I am rehydrated which is excellent.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Oh just had some yogurt and a protein shake.
> 
> 250cals.  46g. protein  12 carbs  0 fat (from food)
> 
> ...


Good Stuff!!!


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

Just read through the previous posts, looks like you have developed some great strength. So you have been training 10 years on and off? How much on and off? 

You're about the same height and bf % as me, except you got a good 25 lbs of muscle on me. Looks like you are training mainly for size?


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I would say during those 10 years I have taken a total of about 2 years off. 

Right now I am trying to cut up as much as possible. Like I said I got 2 months of cutting left. Its been pretty insane. Currently I want to get down to about 8% bf. Which if I look at it correctly will put me at about 180-185lbs. But as far as that goes I want to do it slowly because I have did it the quick way and its much to hard to maintain muscle mass. 

Stop by anytime.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

You're gonna look awesome at a ripped 185 lbs at 5'10'', good luck!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You're gonna look awesome at a ripped 185 lbs at 5'10'', good luck!



Thank you very much. I think about 3-4 years ago whenever I went into college I weighed 165lbs, very ripped, but with limited muscle mass. Now I am much bigger and I am excited to get down to 185. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Workout LEGS and TRAPS
> 
> Squat 1x10 at 305lbs. (pretty easy)
> 2x10 at 330lbs.
> ...


 
dude that is an insane lower body workout...wait till you see my garbage leg workouts


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

*Stewart20*- I sure felt it after that workout to. IMO that workout isn't anything compared to what me and Arch put together for me. It was some type of a HIT routine, but I kept puking everyday I lifted, so I figured malnutrition may come into play so I had to go back to my old workouts. Thanks again anyways Arch.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I felt kinda lazy today so I put a routine together to get me through this week.

Today
Bench-3x10 at 225lbs. (last set was not to bad this time)
Pullups-3x10 (last set with a 45lbs plate) some assistance for the final 2 reps
Shoulder press-3x10 at 135lbs. (pretty easy, but having some shoulder soreness)
Butterflies-3x10 at 55lb. DB's
Pullovers-3x10 at 105lbs.
Side Raises-3x10 at 35lb. DB's
Decline crunches-4x20 (with 25lb. plate)

W.O. Time-1hour 5 minutes

Kinda long workout, but I wanted to kinda take it easy this week since there was so much going on.

Ate not the best this week either. I consumed about 2300 calories which is about 500 more than I wanted. I'll get back into it 100% next week. All the overtime this past week hurt me. 

Still got a leg workout this week, wish me luck.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2006)

Well played a softball tournament yesterday and suppose to play today to. Damn this is killing my sleep. I have been getting off at 8am and staying up all day to play ball I get to bed at like 8pm and have to be back in here by 11pm. Its getting pretty rough, lucky for me today is the final day. 

Diet is totally aweful for the past few to. I have been getting my protein intake, but I have been up for so long my food choices suck! I just eat whatever I can find. One of these days I will grow up and put my training first and everything else second, oh well......


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

Numbers looking great.

Do you work nights or something?


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2006)

*fufu* I work swing shifts (which sucks). It gets tough sometimes coming off of midnights to get motivated to get into the gym. So sometimes my workout hours are kinda crazy.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2006)

Well Monday night will be my next workout. I need to get a leg day in since last week was so wicked terrible. So I think I will do the following:

Squat-3x10
Deadlift-3x10
Lunges-3x10
Leg Curls-3x10
Calve raises-3xhigh reps

Hopefuly I can do it in under 45 minutes which would be excellent since I have to do it before work tommorow night. I think at like 9. Yeah I know another late workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Lookin good bud!

Whats your diet look like when its on...you said its very repetative?  Just curious what your eating day in and out...


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2006)

Mostly chicken, greens, a few fruits, and some peanuts here and there.

Atleast 3 liters of water a day. So yeah very repetitive!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2006)

Todays workout

Bench-3x10,8,6 at 230,240,250
Shoulders press-3x10 at 140 (not to bad)
Butterflies-3x10 with 55lb. DB's
Side raises-3x10 at 40lb DB's


Kinda tired today, but workout time was 35 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2006)

Do your shoulders ever bother you after a workout like that?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Lookin good and Strong Brother D, keep at it!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2006)

*fufu* Yes the definitly do. When I bench I feel like my joints are goin to bust! But I have been doing it so long it just seems like second nature. You have problems with your shoulders do ya?

*Arch* Thank ya brother. My journey torwards a better body is a never ending journey.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> *fufu* Yes the definitly do. When I bench I feel like my joints are goin to bust! But I have been doing it so long it just seems like second nature. You have problems with your shoulders do ya?



Sometimes. Less now than before because I am being more cautious.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Well the last week I pretty much took it off. I think it was mostly because I simply got lazy. I had a ton of softball to play so I figured it would be best to take a week off. My nutrition was aweful. I dont think that I ate a single thing healthy either.......Oh well I suppose, I guess I will get back to it on Monday. wish me luck.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

We did however play in a tournament on Saturday and we totally dominated every team in it. We beat every team in 5 innings, but 1. And that team we beat by 9. We were absolutly smashing the ball. It was a lower class tournament and the guys I was playing with were of a lower class, but they asked me to play so I decided I would. And I got asked several times if I was that class of a ball player. Of course I simply told them that I dont ussually play with those guys. And the response I got most of the time was oh well I didnt think so. Anyways we doubled our money so it was a good weekend.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

How do you win in 5 innings?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

If your team is up by 12 or more runs after 5 innings then the game gets called. In slow pitch softball if your team is up by 20 or more after 3 innings the game is also called. We almost did that to the last team we played.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

lawl, nice.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

I just ate something good for me for the first time in a week. I had me some chicken breast. Now we're getting serious baby!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats on the tournament!!! Doubling money is ALWAYS a good thing, LOL!!!

MMMMmmmmmmm Chicken Breasts, Good Stuff!!!
Hope your having a Great weekend BRother D, and a safe 4th!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

*Arch* I appreciate it, I hope you are yours are safe this weekend. I got some fireworks to go and see tonight.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

Well fireworks sucked. Parade tonight. Wont be able to with stand the corn dogs and funnel cakes. But the best news is that i havent gained a single lb. as I have stayed just as hard for now. I have to get this diet back on track after the 4th. It shouldnt be a problem, but we will see.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

Must...resist! Today I took a bite of angel food cake and I spit it out after a couple bites. It probably wouldn't have done shit though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I got my body about right where I want it for now. I am trying to maintain and I havent gained a lb. or a slight percentage of bf so far. I check all of this on a day to day basis. As of right now I am not to worried about it, but come winter time and if I was still eating like that I think I would be screwed. I am so much more active in the summer months.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> If your team is up by 12 or more runs after 5 innings then the game gets called. In slow pitch softball if your team is up by 20 or more after 3 innings the game is also called. We almost did that to the last team we played.



I've played in leagues with mercy rules of 15 after 5 and 12 after 6.  20 after only 3 is almost cruel, the game's not even half over!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

How goes it Brother D???


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2006)

Havent been able to get on here for a while. Have been really busy. 

Last workout

Incline-4x10 with 200lbs.
Shoulder Press-4x10 with 135lbs.
Butterflies-3x10 with 55lbs. DB's
Side Raises-3x10 with 35 lbs. DB's
Skull Crushers-4x10 with 105lbs. (pretty easy)

WO Time-55 minutes


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2006)

*Triple Threat*- Yeah we have beat a few teams this year in 3 innings. We are looking to actually win a state title this year. Last year we took 3rd.

*Arch*- Thanks for the concern buddy. Things have been a little tough lately. I havent found to much time to get to the gym. Plus my gym is my garage and its been like 90 degrees plus everyday the past week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Lookin good man!  Glad your sticking with your journal...I haven't been around in a while but glad to see your still up and running!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Been sticking to my journal ok, but the workouts have been to few in between. Like I have said its really hot and I have to air conditioning in my garage. So I try to lift in the pm, which sucks because I am much weaker.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Been sticking to my journal ok, but the workouts have been to few in between. Like I have said its really hot and I have to air conditioning in my garage. So I try to lift in the pm, which sucks because I am much weaker.


At least you continue to do them!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Arch. Right now its softball time anyways and I think we are going B state this year which is pretty much some of the best teams in the state. We hope to come away with a state title this year. Last year we placed 3rd. Winter has always been my time to shine, summer is for leaness and maintaining.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2006)

I forgot again, but what are butterflies?
Are your shoulder presses with a BB and are they seated?  (I wish my gym had the appropriate shit)
I read your last leg workout and jesus man, fucking 60lb DB lunges???!!!  I just started doing these and Id either drop those DBs, run out of breath at my 3rd rep, or pass out.  

I am going to be doing alot of unilateral movements soon, so hopefully lunges will come up!

Good work.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Butterflies are laying flat on a bench with a dumbell in each hand. With your elbows slightly bent and bring the dumbells out to your sides keeping your elbows slightly bent. And bring it back up like hugging a tree. 

My barbell presses are standing because I don't have a spot. 

And those 60's are pretty decent. In college I was using 80's now those were tough. i have lost a bit since then, but only in the legs. The rest of my lifts are pretty close to then. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

Still pretty nice. 

Very nice looking w/o's D!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

*Joycough*-Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally, I find I preform a little better later in the day. I like to workout in the morning though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

If it wasnt so hot I would work out at like noon each day. Damn the heat!


----------



## joycough (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried 6 in the morning. I've tried 4-5 in the afternoon. For myself I find that 10 am is best, then 4-5. Too early in the morning I'm still half asleep. We'll see what I have to do when I start to work some day... 

Whatever works for you though, eh! Everyone is totally different. 

I also like it best when there is virtually no one at the gym.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I have no real gym I workout in my garage without an airconditioner. Oh it sucks. So this past week its been like 95 each day. And theres no way I am training in those conditions. But like I said I just try and maintain in the summer and really build in the winter.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

The sun saps my energy sometimes too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Butterflies are laying flat on a bench with a dumbell in each hand. With your elbows slightly bent and bring the dumbells out to your sides keeping your elbows slightly bent. And bring it back up like hugging a tree.
> 
> My barbell presses are standing because I don't have a spot.
> 
> ...



So butterflies are like flies?  Are the elbows more bent than regular flies?  ...or are buttlerflies = flies?  hahah

Thats still crazy weight for the lunges.  I am trying to perfect mine myself.  I keep feeling some fucking pain in my tailbone when doing these...


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Did you do something to your tailbone recently or in the past? Tailbones sometimes take a very long time to heal. 

And flyes and butterflyes are the same thing.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Decided to do 5x5 today.
Squat-5 sets of 5 with 375lbs. (seemed fairly easy today)
Deadlift-5x5 with 400lbs. (not to bad either, sure was tough but I think I couldve done a few more sets)
Lunges-3x10 with 90lb Db's (pretty tough)
Leg curls-went with 3x10 (again cant remeber weight)
Calve raises-3x25,20,15 350, 400, 450lbs.

Wo Time-65 minutes.

I will get serious again one day, but for now I am doing pretty good. Right now I am lucky to get my leg day in once every 2 weeks. But taking last week off seemed to help me out.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn, those are some massive lowerbody numbers. Especially for not being "serious". Sheesh!


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I was very serious over the winter and most of the summer. Only the past month have I kinda slacked off. Thanks though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

It'll probably do you some good to taper off anyways.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn, those are some massive lowerbody numbers. Especially for not being "serious". Sheesh!




I know!  Its Nucking Futs!   

Are you deadlifting that weight with straps?


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn D that's some crazy numbers...especially the Deads...damn!


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah unfortunatly I do use straps. Theres no way around it for now. I normally do anything under 300lbs without straps. But after that I figure if it was my grip that I wanted to workout then I would concentrate more on it, but since its a back and legs thing then I dont want to have to worry about my grip.

Thanks guys I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Well as for today I decided to do some minor things.
Decline crunches-4x25 with 25lb plate
Seated knee ups-4x25

Cardio-Heavy Bag for 25mins.

Wow abs are killing me now though, but they are one of several parts of my body that need improved!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother D, movin some serious weight!!! And I LOVE your cardio choice, Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, heavy bag training!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

I try and pick a spot on the bad and work on that and mix in on what would be some body shots. My hands have gotten much quicker over the past year with that bag.

Thanks alot Arch.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

I didn't know you boxed.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont actually box. I get into alot of scraps here and there, but thats just because some people cant control their mouth and sometimes I am not the better man. But I love to hit the heavy bag for about 30 minutes its an incredible workout.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Weighed this morning and weighed in at 200.4lbs. Seem to stay right about there. Oh well, I dont pay to much attention to my weight, just my poundages.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

nice cardio choice  i also have a heavy bag and speedbag  but never use it lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl, I personally wouldn't mess with a guy of your strength.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Naw fufu, trust me its not all about strength. I've gotten knocked around pretty good by a guy who wasnt no where near my strength a few years back, yes we were drunk but he still held his own. IMO it has alot to do with experience. Its kinda like how many fights you been in and that kinda thing. I've seen some guys that look like they can fight and talk pretty tough, but when it comes down to it they get totally crushed. Then again it can be the guy who doesnt say much and keeps to himself that is a hell of oa scrapper. It really is hard to pick, but strength does help, its just not everything. 

I appreciate the respect though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl, well I have very little fighting technique and I've only gotten into fights with my brother.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

lol......oh well fighting dont make the man anyways.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Morning Brother D2!!! Have you thought of doing Rounds on the bag??? When I kick-boxed, my trainer would make me go ALL OUT, for 3 minute rounds on the bag, talk about exhaustiong, and yet completely effective!!! Set a timer for 2-3 minutes, and try it, it'll blow your mind my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

*Arch*-I normally see how long I can go and normally I try to go 5 minutes at moderate intensity, but even at that its super tough. On the last 5 I leave nothing in the bag.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well I have no real gym I workout in my garage without an airconditioner. Oh it sucks. So this past week its been like 95 each day. And theres no way I am training in those conditions. But like I said I just try and maintain in the summer and really build in the winter.


ahh...c'mon, D-
That's where the hardcore! training comes in! Have u got a big fan u can manuever to put some air on you while u lift?
I think the being too tired in the evning may be a mental blocK? Just try and find what time is best for you. I've tried early morning...mid-morning, early afternoon and evenings....I think afternoons work best for me. But then, that's just me. (works around my scedule the best, most of the time)
BTW: if it helps...I''ve had some AWESOME workouts in the desert...high noon in 95 degree heat. 
Personally, I like being all sweaty when I work out...feels like I am doing something....make sure u are drinking plenty water / gatoraide drink thruout the workout. 
Besdies...u can blast Metallica / Korn and all the good tuens to motivate u to grip it-n-rip it!
I heard some sort of dance remake of 'My heart will go on' or some crap like that in the gym yesterday...try listening to THAT When u are trying to move some weight....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Morning Brother D2!!! Have you thought of doing Rounds on the bag??? When I kick-boxed, my trainer would make me go ALL OUT, for 3 minute rounds on the bag, talk about exhaustiong, and yet completely effective!!! Set a timer for 2-3 minutes, and try it, it'll blow your mind my Friend!!!


...AND a kickboxer???? Dang, Archie! U really can lay the Smiting smack down upon an evil doer! 
I've got Tae-bo tapes...do those help?


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

I normally feel a little lethargic in the evening, but whenever I finally get in started I am fine. I have gotten into the gym (garage) 3 times this week, which is what I am shooting for this summer. Each day its been over 100 degrees in that garage, it does suck but I figure if I take a month off and wait for it to cool down my gains will go to shit. I got softball state coming up in 2 weeks and I cant lose any strength at all before that. As far as picking a time to workout its really tough, I work swing shift so that really cuts into a set schedule!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I've seen some guys that look like they can fight and talk pretty tough, but when it comes down to it they get totally crushed.


How'd u know about me????


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Lucky guess I guess.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I normally feel a little lethargic in the evening, but whenever I finally get in started I am fine. I have gotten into the gym (garage) 3 times this week, which is what I am shooting for this summer. Each day its been over 100 degrees in that garage, it does suck but I figure if I take a month off and wait for it to cool down my gains will go to shit. I got softball state coming up in 2 weeks and I cant lose any strength at all before that. As far as picking a time to workout its really tough, I work swing shift so that really cuts into a set schedule!


gotcha-
I used to have a routine..which I may implement again: Get off work: Go to starbicks for a double esspresso....go tan while waiting for said esspresso to kick in..then hit it.

Garage: door open or closed? Can u open it to move some of that hot, stale are out?


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn people who live in big cities with Starbucks and shit! I live in the boondocks and its tough to find coffee thats not been sitting there for 2 days at a gas station. HAHA........but there I go again making excuses.


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh and garage door is definitly open, I always just hope for some good rain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Damn people who live in big cities with Starbucks and shit! I live in the boondocks and its tough to find coffee thats not been sitting there for 2 days at a gas station. HAHA........but there I go again making excuses.


I have a 4 cup coffee maker at home...better tasting....cheaper...
now..to get an esspresso machine and I will be golden!

Or...during the summer, I preder something cold...have u tried Monster energy drink? That's my new breakfast dring, in lieu of coffee....get the 'blue' one. (only has 6g sugar in that whole can) and it will definately wake u up!   usually take one about 35 - 45 minutes prior to working out.


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

huh........nope never even heard of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.monsterenergy.com/index.php


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh thats right I've seen those b4. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2006)

I was at work last night and picked up a 50lb bag of additives. I slipped on some oil and my shoulder popped. I didnt think to much of it but whenever I woke this morning it was extremly sore. So I think I maybe taking a few days off. I probably need to go see the company doc. We will see what tommrow brings.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

hope u are feeling better...


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

Went to the doc today. Says I may have tore something (I thought no shit). Goin back for xray tommorow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh man, hope it's not serious!!! Shoulders are NOTHING to mess with!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

yes I am veru bummed out about this! Especially since we are so close to state. Thats in 2 weeks. I think I am still going to do legs though. but I have a lifting partner and he will be putting all the weight onto the rack. Lunges are now out along with deadlift.....Dammit this makes me even more angry!


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

Depressed as hell, just ate a Suzy Q and drank some chocolate milk. But that can only go so far I still dont wanna be a fatty.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the outcome. Was it a sports doctor you saw? Alot of "regular" doctors will throw out a diagnosis that sounds good from the symptoms, so there could still be hope that it isn't torn. How is the shoulder feeling ATM? On any meds? Which shoulder was it?


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

He perscribed me some tylenol with codine, damned doctors are afraid to give out vicadin anymore! It was just my family doc. I will let them take an xray and of course I will get 2 other opinions. Really sore at the moment. I cant take off work because I really need the cash.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah well, good luck to you.


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2006)

thank you I will definitly need it. This does suck.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the BEST my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 21, 2006)

Well took some xrays and things of that nature Friday. Should get the results back Monday. Its still pretty sore, but seems like the real sore part is gone.


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

Only about a week since my last lifting session and I am down about 8 pounds. Well i am at 190lbs now. URGH!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

Well that's good that the shoulder is healing. These pitfalls in training suck big time, but it passes.


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

I havent eaten well at all in the past week. I think I have had everything bad for me that there is. Well tonight here at work atleast I brought chicken breast, brocolli, and rice. Better than the pizza I ate the other day. Weighed 191 this morning. Am I losing muscle already? I dont even wanna touch the weights at this point because I dont wanna be dissapointed. I should expect it thoiugh, since I have been though this kinda thing before. But none the less its always depressing!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

...did u have any Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Chip cookie dough ice cream???

I dooubt you'd drop muscle that fast...most likelt mainly just water weight? also wouldn't worry too much about lost strength....muscle memory is a good thing, besides, how long have u been out of the gym? You won't lose too much right away...and as u are still prety young, you'' be rack back in the saddle in a few weeks after you get back into it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats the news on the shoulder, Hope its good news!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm still suffering from some shoulder pains even after my week off. So I can feel your pain, I'm sure your injury is a little more serious than mine though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 25, 2006)

Well guys surgery is scheleduled for a week from tommorow. So if you dont see me around much then thats why. Thanks for the support, but now I think I am going to need it more than ever!


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

So what was the verdict? I didn't know you were getting surgery!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2006)

Well supposivly I had some torn tissue, but I got a second opinion and he said with a bit of therapy it should do the trick, he didnt see anything tore. And he was an actual sports doc. He said about a month would do it. (if lucky). I am chomping at the bit to get back into the gym. I did however do legs the other day. I had a buddy handle the weight by putting it on the bar for leg press, leg extentions, and leg curls. Thats the only 3 exercises that I knew the shoulder wouldnt get used. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, it sucks, but back squats put alot of pressure on the shoulders. Shoulders just get in the way of everything.

How is it feeling btw?


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2006)

Feeling ok for now. Havent really did anything with it though. Gotta start therapy tommorow. I am sure I will be using those little bands and things like that. I am ready for the real weight again, but I know my limits.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck on the recovery.  Shoulders are difficult to rehab and it takes a while.  All in good time.


----------



## Double D (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the concern and the encouragment. Its much appreciated!


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

Well guys after a week of therapy my shoulder is feeling pretty good. Havent had hardly any pain, just kinda careful with it. I am already preparing for my workout in a month, that is if everything goes ok. Check this out. 

Day1 (push)
Bench-4x6-10
Incline-3x6-10
DB's overhead press-3x10-12 
Side raises-3x10
Close grip bench-3x10
skull crushers-2x20

Day 2-off

Day 3-Legs
Wanna do squats, but believe it or not my squat rack broke a few days before I hurt my shoulder. (A wield came outa it)
Lunges-4x20 (heavy weight)
SLDL-4x10
LegEx-3x10
Leg Curls-3x10
Calve Raises-4x10-15

Day 4-off

Day 5-Back, Bis, traps, and abs (Pull)
Deadlift-4x6-10
Pullups-4x10
1-Arm DB row-3x10
Bar Curls-3x10
Alternating Curls-2x10
Shrugs-3x10
Decline Crunches-4x25
Seated Knee ups-4x20

Next 2 days off.

What do you guys think? Maybe to much bicep work or just enough? Same goes for triceps, to much tri work or just enough?

Like I said fellas I am ready just as soon as they clear my shoulder! And of course I wont do heavy weights to start off, I wanna make sure my shoulder is 100%!


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Arm stuff looks fine IMO. I suppose if you don't have any pain, you should be fine for things like overhead pressing and such, I'm not a professional so take my opinion lightly. What sort of rehab stuff are you doing for your shoulder?


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

Alot of band movements for now. I dont know what he has in mind for the later weeks. My mind set is better now than ever. I think its pretty much because I am chomping at the bit to get in there and go!


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

That's great, being injured can be a major stress dealing with not going to the gym. Glad to see your doing better. Improvement from now on.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> That's great, being injured can be a major stress dealing with not going to the gym. Glad to see your doing better. Improvement from now on.



Without a doubt. I can't wait to get out and grow again. I know my strength will be about half, but its cool. It will only take about 3 or 4 months to get back to where I was. I wanna do some 100lbs. DB Lunges! Those are intense!


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

lawl, those are some savage lunges.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Brother DD, glad the rehab is going well, I like the w/o plan of attack, looks solid to me, but then again what do I know!!!

Heres to a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2006)

Fufu-Yes those Lunges are super intense, ought to give them a try sometime.

Arch-Thanks. It seems to be going good. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a small update, shoulder is feeling fantastic. Also up to 205lbs! I dont know if thats good or bad, but I have been taking creatine Monohydrate to try and preserve muscle. Whatcha guys think, am I holding water weight? I mean thats like 7 or 8 pounds in like a week.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

Great, so you aren't experiencing any pain?


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope no pain at all. Actually played in a softball tournament this weekend to. Of course my left shoulder isnt my throwing shoulder. which is good. But I took my swings with about half the normal power. But all and all it went good. another few weeks and I can start my workout. I sure did eat like a pig this past week though. But still only weigh in at 200lbs. So everything is going ok. Hate to see the decrease in strength whenever I get back into it. Oh well guess gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nope no pain at all. Actually played in a softball tournament this weekend to. Of course my left shoulder isnt my throwing shoulder. which is good. But I took my swings with about half the normal power. But all and all it went good. another few weeks and I can start my workout. I sure did eat like a pig this past week though. But still only weigh in at 200lbs. So everything is going ok. Hate to see the decrease in strength whenever I get back into it. Oh well guess gotta take the good with the bad.



Well that is good news. You probably expereinced some slight atrophy, but you'll bounce back. When do you plan on starting weight training again?


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2006)

Fufu-Well dont know for sure. My last therapy session is today in an hour. My trainer says I am doing fantastic and sees no reason why I shouldnt be able to get back into it very lightly. But he wants me to see my doc first. So probably next week sometime. Pretty excited.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fufu-Well dont know for sure. My last therapy session is today in an hour. My trainer says I am doing fantastic and sees no reason why I shouldnt be able to get back into it very lightly. But he wants me to see my doc first. So probably next week sometime. Pretty excited.



Nice. Gonna feel good to get back in the gym, no doubt.


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2006)

The last few days I have gotten back into it. Shoulder feels great but my pride is hurt!!!!

Monday-
Bench-4x10,8,6,10
With 205lbs, 215lbs., 225lbs., 215lbs.
Incline-3x10 with 185lbs.
Upright Rows-3x10 with 115lbs.
Side Raises-3x10 with 35lbs. 

Tues-Off

Weds
Deadlift-4x10,10,8,6
Warmup-225
Weights 295, 315, 335, 355
Pullups-3x-failure
1-arm Rows-4x10 with 90lb DB's
Shrugs-4x10 with 205lbs.

Today-Off

Will do Legs tommorow. Wow I am extremely weak and feel totally aweful. To make matters even worse I weigh like 207lbs. Yeah its goin to take some time to get back into it. A month off who wouldve thought it would kill my gains that much.


----------



## Double D (Sep 5, 2006)

Did chest alone today
Incline-4x10 reps with 215lbs.
Butterflies-3x10 with 50lb. DB's
Bench-2x10 with 185lbs. (super slow and lots of negatives)

Will do back tommorow. Trying to focus on one muscle group a day for now. Still very weak!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> A month off who wouldve thought it would kill my gains that much.



A month off plus an injury.  It does come back.  Been there, done that.  Good luck and don't rush it too much or you'll just have another setback.


----------



## Double D (Sep 5, 2006)

TT- Thanks bud. i appreciate all the support right now.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

So I read, through the last couple pages.

Is it your rotator that is hurt, or your actual deltoid?

Several years ago, I fucked up my right rotator cuff.  Yet I was too young and dumb and just kept working out with it.  Got so bad that I eventually could barely lift it.  Finally took a while off and it got a little better.
Took a good year for it to fully recover though.

It's tough, but as long as you warm up well, you should be fine.


----------



## Double D (Sep 7, 2006)

I have actually went through some therapy for it and all is fine now. It was my rotator. 

Lately I havent been able to get my ass in the gym because I have been going through some serious personal problems. I today finally got my life back together and I am ready to roll again. Lets get this shit started.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Tommorow's scheledule:

Pullups-3xfailure
1-arm Rows-3x10
Deadlift-4x10
Bar Curls-3x10
Altnernating Curls-2x10

Workout is at 9 tommorow morning. I am ready to get serious again!


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

Woohoo, back to the gym.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Gotta love it. I am so excited. Feels like an old friend is coming back! My first thing I need to do however is buy a squat rack. I am hurting here.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Got called into work today early so i didnt get a chance to hit the weights. That always pisses me off. Oh well guess I will hit her hard tommorow.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I had a pretty decent workout today, considering its one of my first workouts back since I did the rehab on my shoulder. 

Pullups-3x 18, 16,12 (good negatives)
1-Arm Rows-3x10 with 90lbs. (pretty easy, nice and slow on the way down)
Deadlift-4x first set with 345 went 8 times
second set 370 went 5 times
3rd set 380 went 4 times
last set 410 for 1 weak ass rep. 
Shrugs-3x10 with 225

I sure do hate starting back. Deads felt pretty good, other than that everything else felt kinda weak. It will come with time. 

Weighed 210.3 today, damn fatass I am.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

After the comment about being a fat ass I have ate the following today:

11:00 am- Breakfast 2 scoops whey and 1 cup skim milk

12:30pm- 8 ounces steak, 1 and 1/2 potato, 2 cups of brocolli (this meal is post workout)

2:30pm- 2 scoops whey 1 cup of milk

5:15pm- 8 ounces steak, 1 potato, and 1 cup brocolli

Stuffed right now. I will probably have a can of tuna at about midnight and before that some more whey. Just didnt bring all that much to eat to work.


----------



## Double D (Sep 13, 2006)

Well heres my crappy bench day, I need to get some time in before I can resume my prior strength, but dammit its getting frustrating. 

Incline-4 sets 
          195lbs at 10 reps (Pretty easy)
          205lbs at 8 reps
          215lbs at 7 reps
          225 at 5 reps
Bench-3 sets
         215 at 10 reps
         225 at 6 reps (I dont know what happened, but I really feel off)
         235 at 3 reps (wow was that aweful, I was super pissed)
Shoulder Press-3 sets
         115lbs. at 10 reps (really easy, but watching the shoulder, little sore)
         135lbs for the next 2 sets at 10 reps (pretty rough)
Side Raises-3 sets
         35lb DB's for 10 reps on all 3 sets


WO time-55 minutes

Shoulder is kinda sore, but not painful. I think I will be more careful next time. 

Weighed 208lbs. today, still look pretty lean.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

No workout today. I am currently working midnights so I am trying to get my sleep in order. However did eat like a pig tonight. My wife made nachos, and her nachoes are so good. I always add a ton of chicken, so I ate atleast 2 breasts. Plus some salsa, cheese, and some refried beans (I know not good, but sometimes I gotta eat something bad). 

Weighed 207.4 today. Have been drinking over a gallon of water a day.
Got legs tommorow, wish me luck.


----------



## Double D (Sep 15, 2006)

Weighed 208.7 today. Dont know whats up, but I think I had better cut back on the grub a bit. How ever have been getting stronger again. I have been having some personal problems so today I decided to put all of that first and skip my workout. I am hoping to get back to it tommorow, but we will see. I have to put my family first on this one.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Plan on starting this Monday

day1-Back/Delts
Deadlift-4x5
Bent Over Rows-3x5
Pullups-3x5
1-arm rows-3x5
Military press-3x5
Side raises-2x6
upright rows-2x6

Day2-Quads/Tris
Squats-4x5
Extensions-2x10
Lunges-3x20
CG Bench-2x5
Skulls-2x5
superset
French Press-2x5

Day3-off

Day4-Hams/Traps/Calves
SLDL-4x5
Leg Curls-3x5
Shrugs-4x5
Farmers Walk-3xfailure
Calve extension-3x30
Donkey Calves Raises-3x30

Day5-Chest/Abs
Bench-5x5
Incline-3x5
Butterflies-2x10
Pushups-1xfailure
Decline crunches-5x25 

Days 6 and 7 off

Any comments or suggestions? Everything looks ok to me, only problem I am going to have is finding a squat rack to buy before squat day. A piece of mine has broken off a month ago and I havent really lifted since. As well advertised hurt shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like your program is more body part oriented. I've been training more movement oriented which has working great for me. Whatever works for you though, go for it. Day 1 looks pretty high volume at higher intensities, careful there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2006)

The one thing that I don't like is doing squats the day after doing deads.  I couldn't handle it, but if you can, great.  Good luck with it.  Is your softball season done yet?


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2006)

Well softball season is pretty much done, but we have some tournaments here and there. I have one this Saturday in St.Louis. 

Yeah I thought about it and I am not squatting after deads. To much emphasis on the lower back. 

I have worked out since, but no time to post.


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Looks like your program is more body part oriented. I've been training more movement oriented which has working great for me. Whatever works for you though, go for it. Day 1 looks pretty high volume at higher intensities, careful there.



High volume and intensities have worked for me for years. But yeah thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it.


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2006)

Playing in a softball tourny today. Gotta work at this shit hole before I go though. Hopefully my team can keep us outa the losers bracket until I get there. 

So I squatted for the first time in a while and have lost a ton of strength. I think I maybe able to max out more on my bench than my squat. I am not to worried about it, I know it will come with time. But for now this sucks.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

You should bounce back quick. If I remember correctly, Kelju took 2 months off completely and lost 20 lbs and now he is breaking PR's after a month-ish.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement. Cant wait to get there. For now this is embarrasing! I am currently pressing off of my heels. Feels kinda odd. I have always squatted that way because thats how I was taught 10 years ago.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Weighed in today at 208. BF is hovering around 14%. I am sure I will probably get it up to 18 or so befrore the winter is over, just because I am going to try to put on some serious size this winter. I want to reach 220lbs.!


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

My goals for the winter
Bench-360
Squat-400
Dead-500

Current:
Bench-315
Squat-I just started again
Dead-Around 450

I think those are some pretty reasonable goals. I want to start the Bill Star program in about 2 weeks. As of now I am trying to get back into the routine because of the month layoff from my shoulder.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck with your new goals. I look forward to seeing how you set up you new program.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking of doing the Bill Starr 5x5 program, but I am not sure yet. I want something to really build strength. I have never really lifted for strength, but more for size.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was thinking of doing the Bill Starr 5x5 program, but I am not sure yet. I want something to really build strength. I have never really lifted for strength, but more for size.


 
I tried the 5x5 program earlier this year, and I actually found it gave me more size than strength for some reason.  It is a very taxing program for a natural lifter who has other responsibilities in life other than just lifting, eating and sleeping, like a job and stuff.  Squatting heavy for multiple sets 3 times a week is rough, and the day 2 squats and deadlifts on the same day is super brutal.

If you want strength by the end of the year, do a westside or a westside type routine, your strength will DEFINITELY go up.  Have you ever tried westside? (forgive me if you have, I really haven't read through your journal)


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Stewart-No I have never heard of it. Got a link to it. I really havent ever tried anything for strength, ever. I have been more into bodybuilding than anything. I got to thinkin after 11 or so years of lifting and my bench isnt around 400+ pounds I need to rethink somethings.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Stewart-No I have never heard of it. Got a link to it. I really havent ever tried anything for strength, ever. I have been more into bodybuilding than anything. I got to thinkin after 11 or so years of lifting and my bench isnt around 400+ pounds I need to rethink somethings.


 
thats funny you say that, I feel the same way, after all the time I put in lifting, it's pathetic where my numbers are, sure they are good, don't get me wrong, but it goes to show how much fooling around and not having a plan can really affect you.

as for westside, just do a google search for it and you will find oodles of stuff on it.  it is a cool program if you want to gain strength.  if you don't want to read about it, let me know, I can give you a good plan to start with it, I have done lots of different westside style routines, so I can point you in the right direction.  It is a 4-day per week program, or if need be, you can tone it down to 3, it's up to what you can or can't do as far as workout days.


----------



## Double D (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Stewart. I have already did some searching. I havent gotten to indept with it yet, but whenever I get time in the next few days I will familiarize myself with it. Thanks again.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello BRother D2, hope all is well for you, Best Wishes for your goals!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you Archie, I think I am giving the westside training a goal once I can really get it figured out.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

You'll hit your goals, no problem!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

Monday-- ME Bench

1. ME movement--work to 1rm.
rotate like this:
bench press - 3 weeks
board press or rack press - 3 weeks
floor press - 3 weeks
repeat
2. Inlcine Bench press 3 x 8-10
3. Barbell Rows 3-4 x 8
4. 1 arm db overhead tricep ext. 3 x 10
5. DB curls 3 x 8
5. Bent over laterals 3 x 10

Wednesday -- ME Squat/DL

1. ME movement--work to 1rm
rotate like this:
good mornings in rack -- 2 weeks
rack pulls -- 2 weeks
box squat -- 2 weeks 
deadlift - 1 week
squat - 1 week
repeat
2. DB or Barbell Lunges 3 x 8
3. Glute ham raise 3 x 8
4. Pullups or pulldowns 3 x 10
5. Hyperextensions (when you can) 3 x 10
5. weighted Abs work- whatever you like 3 sets x 10

Thursday -- DE Bench

1. Bench Press - 185 or 225(depending on where I'm at) 1 set max reps up to 20, then add weight. If you do 185x20, go to 225. if you get 225 x 20, go to 250.
2. DB Bench Press - 3 x 10
3. close grip bench press - 3 x 6-8
4. DB Rows - 3 x 10-12
5. BB or DB Shoulder Press - 3 x 10
6. Bent over laterals - 3 x 10

Saturday -- DE Squat/DL
(Since I won't be doing speed work, I'll be doing rep work here on the squat)
1. squats -- 3 x 8
2. SLDL -- 3 x 8
3. pullups or pulldowns -- 3 x 10
4. hyperextensions - 3 x 10
5. non-weighted ab work of your choice - 3 x 15


Well there it is. I got a ton of help from Stewart! Thanks alot buddy. i truely appreciate it. But this is the bodybuilders version of the westside program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

The workout looks good, Double D.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Monday-- ME Bench
> 
> 1. ME movement--work to 1rm.
> rotate like this:
> ...


Good looking program! One observation though, and I mean this in a most constructive way. You mentioned earlier you have never lifted for strength, just size, and that you were interested in a program that would increase your strength. Westside is perfect for that goal, but the above program is no Westside my friend. If Louie Simmons were dead (which he isn't), he would be turning over in his grave hearing of this program .


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking program! One observation though, and I mean this in a most constructive way. You mentioned earlier you have never lifted for strength, just size, and that you were interested in a program that would increase your strength. Westside is perfect for that goal, but the above program is no Westside my friend. If Louie Simmons were dead (which he isn't), he would be turning over in his grave hearing of this program .


 
we did change up a lot of things to suit DD's needs.  I suggested he replace speed work with repetition work cause I don't think anyone other than competitive powerlifters needs the speed work.  Other than that, I don't think it's too far off from a traditional westside template.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

TT-Took alot of good advice and with Stewart's help I got this together. I look at this as being kinda a bodybuilders way of westside. 

JD-Yeah we know its not strictly westside. Kinda westside with a twist. i think it should still be pretty easy to see strength increases on this. Thanks for the observation though. 

Stewart- I agree with that 100%. We have kept a ton of back work along with the ME days. The only differnce is we replaced speed work with rep work. More suited for a BB'ers lifestyle.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Last night, felt kinda tired but decided to go ahead and hit it last night.

*Bench*
135x8
155x8
185x3
225x3
250x3
275x3
300x1
305x1
*Didnt go any higher because I didnt know if I was suppose to go to failure or not. My bench is kinda crappy right now because I am still kinda recovering from my shoulder injury, but it will soon be awesome!

*Incline*
185x10
205x8
195x10

*DB Rows* (did these because I have horrible form with BB rows)
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x8

*Skulls* (decided to do these this time because I had a spot)
125x10
125x10
125x8

*Bent over laterals*
25 DB'sx10
25 DB'sx10
25 DB'sx10

Well I really did enjoy this! My bench isnt even close to where I want it, but I think it will be soon. I was kinda tired before hand so I popped an ephedra. Wow what a headache I had afterwards! No more of those.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, wish I could have those numbers, excellent my Friend, hope the shoulder is healin good!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Archie you do have those numbers plus some!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Bench*
> 305x1
> *Didnt go any higher because I didnt know if I was suppose to go to failure or not.



It's your choice.  Some weeks I would go to failure.  Other weeks I would call it quits when I got the rep, but struggled with it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2006)

My sincere apologies to both Stewart and Double D. I looked at that program and all I saw was the DE portion, and the accessory work on ME day. Never noticed the 'work to 1 RM'. All I can say is I feel like a dumbass.
That said, yes I agree, this does look like a good Westside for BB'ers .


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

No problem JD. No hard feelings whatsoever. 

TT-Thanks for the help. I will next time.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh and by the way I have been taking in around 4500 cals a day. And around 275 grams of protein. I weighed this morning at 212. Trying to get a litle bulk going on besides I will need the calories to put on the strength I am looking for.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Last night, felt kinda tired but decided to go ahead and hit it last night.
> 
> *Bench*
> 135x8
> ...


 
Glad you enjoyed it!  This is perfect.  next time on a ME lift, just go till you can't do anymore....if you fail, drop the weight 5-10 pounds and try again.  Keep going until you hit a weight though, don't want to end on a failed attempt.  you want your body to remember the successful attempt....

Keep it up, with 4500 cal a day and a strength program, you will be out benching me in no time...


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

Well this is what I am hoping for. My all time best was 365lbs about 3 years ago. I want to smash that however! I want atleast 4 plates. I know its going to take time and hard work but I am in it for the long haul!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well this is what I am hoping for. My all time best was 365lbs about 3 years ago. I want to smash that however! I want atleast 4 plates. I know its going to take time and hard work but I am in it for the long haul!


 
you'll definitely hit that. You are young enough, and apparently hungry enough to get there.  See, I hit my all time best lift when I was already 31, what I wouldn't give to go back to 21 and try it all over again.

Just keep your calories high, and your strength will explode.  Of course, you have to remember you might lose some definition or whatever, but as you probably already know, you can't have both.  I am trying to keep my calories kind of in check, and I already see my strength is suffering a tiny bit.  MY lifts are steadily going up, but it's not like I know it can be if I ate more


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah I think in the past month I have already lost some definition because I have tried to keep my calories pretty high. Its ok though, thats what cutting time is for. I am going to do legs tommorow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I think in the past month I have already lost some definition because I have tried to keep my calories pretty high. Its ok though, thats what cutting time is for. I am going to do legs tommorow. Wish me luck!


 
which max effort lift are you gonna use tomorrow?


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> which max effort lift are you gonna use tomorrow?



Well I decided to start back over because all the hours at work have been very physical for once and I have been exhausted. I just started over today.

*ME Bench*
135x8
135x8
155x8
185x5
225x3
250x3
275x3
305x1
310x1 (stopped there, definitly couldnt have did more) *however it is 5lbs higher, but I simply felt better today!)

*Incline*
185x8
185x8
185x8 
*Was pretty easy I think I am goin to jump to 190lbs next week.

*Db Rows*
100x10
100x10
100x10
*made sure I was doing these without straps.

*Skulls*
105x10
105x10
105x8

*DB Curls*
35x10
35x10
35x8
*Damn biceps are super weak!

*Bent over Laterals*
25lbs. DB'sx10
25lbs. DB'sx10
25lbs. DB'sx10

Another good workout. Not my strongest numbers yet, but of course trying to come back from that bum shoulder. Besides I only got 3 days in lifting last week because I am currently working 80 hours a week. So yeah I am at work writting this right now. 

Next workout day is Weds. ME Squat/Deads. Am trying to cut my calories a bit. Noticed an increase of BF. Cant stand being chubby! 212.2 lbs. today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

OK.    That workout gets the seal of approval.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I am glad you like it TT. I am always so wore out at the end. But of course I did this one right after I got up and the other one right after work. I need a day where I can just get in there about 5 o'clock whenever my body is at its peak.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

Solid numbers all around! How is the shoulder?


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Shoulder has been pretty darn good. zero pain. I was just happy my bench was somewhere in the area that it was before I got hurt.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic w/o, glad the shoulder is doin good too!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Arch- Ya shoulder is doing fine. 

Decided I had better get my diet into check. Have been eating like some shit lately.

Today
Meal 1
3 whites and 1 whole egg
whole wheat toast (ff and no cal spray butter)
2 cups of skim milk

Meal 2
Detour bar 

Meal 3
Handful of almonds
1 scoop of whey

Meal 4
Chicken breast
green beans

Meal 5 
will 2 scoops of whey

Damn diet I hate it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmm, seems like you aren't eating that much, how many cals are you taking in? Props for sticking to the diet though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow you are right I was just taking a look at it and you are right. Really havent been hungry today so it has something to do with it. I dont really know the cals. I just try toeat clean. But yeah it doesnt look like I am eating to much. I will up it a bit tommorow. What would you add?


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

More "real" protein sources, along with more protein in general, some fat like natural pb or olive oil w/ your last meal, some complex cabrohydrates with meals #2, #3 an #4. Gotta have those carbs to get enough glycogen in your system!


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been simply been eating like a nut. Chicken by the whole chicken. 2lbs of beef a day. A few potatoes a day. One day last week I drank a gallon of milk along with a gallon of water. 

I always eat a food fat souce before bed. PB is a must every night before bed. I normally do get a complex carb in the middle meals, but I have been working 80 hours a week and I didnt have time to do much other than throw a few things into my lunch box.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Arch- Ya shoulder is doing fine.
> 
> Decided I had better get my diet into check. Have been eating like some shit lately.
> 
> ...



What kind of diet is that?     I think I eat more than you   Too many supplemental proteins, not enough veggies, complex carbs or efa's


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah I know that. I simply am working 80 hours a week and didnt have time to bring anything to work today. I was lucky to get more than lunch meat today. But yeah I know it isnt worth a darn, but for now its kinda all I could gather up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have been simply been eating like a nut. Chicken by the whole chicken. 2lbs of beef a day. A few potatoes a day. One day last week I drank a gallon of milk along with a gallon of water.
> 
> I always eat a food fat souce before bed. PB is a must every night before bed. I normally do get a complex carb in the middle meals, but I have been working 80 hours a week and I didnt have time to do much other than throw a few things into my lunch box.



I feel your pain to an extent, but working 80 hours a week is way more work than I am doing currently at college. It definitely takes work to get all those cals in, but it is worth it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know that. I simply am working 80 hours a week and didnt have time to bring anything to work today. I was lucky to get more than lunch meat today. But yeah I know it isnt worth a darn, but for now its kinda all I could gather up.



One day won't hurt you. I know you already know this. Just a friendly reminder!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

When you cook, don't you cook for an entire week?  That's the way to do it.  Sunday nights, I typically cook several pounds of chicken, cut up all my veggies and cook rice or sweet potatoes etc... all ahead of time.  So I get home from work and wash my tupperware and immediately make my meals that I am bringing to work the next day with all the pre-cooked food.  Takes me minutes and there are no excuses.  I know what 80, 90, even 100 hour work weeks are unfortunately


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I used to do that whenever I was single. But since I am married now if I dont eat the food that my wife fixes she gets cranky with me. And that leads to alot of the food that I made go to waste. But yeah I know my diet definitly needs some attention. I always think yeah I am fairly strong, but I could be really strong if I had everything in place. 

I always wanna add some brown rice in, well I hate the stuff. I eat a ton of broccolli.But I know its just another veggie. Love cauliflower. I have been eating some good ole oats. As for my other meals I have been throwing in some beef, salmon, chicken of course,and tuna.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

I do know what you mean.  Guess I'm fortunate to have someone that eats like me and works out.  I can boil several pounds of chicken and he will eat it without complaint.  If it's healthy it's acceptable   He will get some of his own things though that I won't eat.  He's a big boy so he's gotta eat other things besides chicken and veggies 

How bout getting your wife into the whole prepared meal thing.  Have your dinners together that she prepares but do the prepared meals for lunch only.  Tell her you will do it and you never know, she might help out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> When you cook, don't you cook for an entire week? That's the way to do it. Sunday nights, I typically cook several pounds of chicken, cut up all my veggies and cook rice or sweet potatoes etc... all ahead of time. So I get home from work and wash my tupperware and immediately make my meals that I am bringing to work the next day with all the pre-cooked food. Takes me minutes and there are no excuses. I know what 80, 90, even 100 hour work weeks are unfortunately


You know she's right  .  I use the excuse of family life and not enough time, but in reality preparing your meals exactly the way Jodi outlined is the way to do it, and should be easy enough for anyone to do.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I have actually had her on a diet with me before and she did very well. But she doesnt exactly like to eat the best foods for her. And she is so head strong she wont change. I have tried, but its just not going to happen. Not a big deal though, I just do my thing and she does hers. 

What complex carbs do you think I should add?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know she's right  . I use the excuse of family life and not enough time, but in reality preparing your meals exactly the way Jodi outlined is the way to do it, and should be easy enough for anyone to do.


I timed that all wrong  . What Double is saying is what I meant by 'family life'.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know she's right  .  I use the excuse of family life and not enough time, but in reality preparing your meals exactly the way Jodi outlined is the way to do it, and should be easy enough for anyone to do.



Like I said I used to do it all the time, but seems like to me my wife just gets mad at me if I am not eating what she is fixing. I should however have things ready to bring to work with me, but there I go again procrastinating.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Like I said I used to do it all the time, but seems like to me my wife just gets mad at me if I am not eating what she is fixing. I should however have things ready to bring to work with me, but there I go again procrastinating.


Wait until you have kids.....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have actually had her on a diet with me before and she did very well. But she doesnt exactly like to eat the best foods for her. And she is so head strong she wont change. I have tried, but its just not going to happen. Not a big deal though, I just do my thing and she does hers.
> 
> What complex carbs do you think I should add?


I don't think it's your complex carbs you should worry about first, I think it's your protein, veggies and EFA's that you should concern yourself with to start.  Carbs are the easy part.

She doesn't have to be a part of it then.  That doesn't mean that you can't prepare all your lunch items for the week.  I'm not saying when you get home to not eat what she has prepared.  You want to keep harmony.  What I'm saying is that you work 5 days a week, and probably eat 4 maybe even 5 of your meals at work during the day.  So on Sunday's, prepare all the food JUST for the work week meals.  That way you won't offend your wife and you can still eat healthy during the week.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wait until you have kids.....



I have 2, a 3 year old and a 1 year old.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have 2, a 3 year old and a 1 year old.


Now I really understand  .


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I don't think it's your complex carbs you should worry about first, I think it's your protein, veggies and EFA's that you should concern yourself with to start.  Carbs are the easy part.
> 
> She doesn't have to be a part of it then.  That doesn't mean that you can't prepare all your lunch items for the week.  I'm not saying when you get home to not eat what she has prepared.  You want to keep harmony.  What I'm saying is that you work 5 days a week, and probably eat 4 maybe even 5 of your meals at work during the day.  So on Sunday's, prepare all the food JUST for the work week meals.  That way you won't offend your wife and you can still eat healthy during the week.



Well I normally eat 3 clovers of broccolli a day. I do rely to much on whey at times. I do take my fish oil daily along with PB before bed. Normally some almonds as well. 

I actually work like everyday throughout the week. I am going to give the whole cooking my food at the beggining of the week again.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool   Not trying to lecture, just trying to help out


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2006)

I need some lecturing some of the time. I fall in and out of doing things right. I think I am one of those people who do alot wrong, but still build muscle fairly easy and have an easy time with things. However as I have gotten a little older I have been maintaining BF a little easier. So I need to get things straight.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

I so hear you there my Friend!!! Best Wishes to ya!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Archie- Thank you.

*Jodi*
I have taken in alot more food today, however I didnt get any veggies or fruits in, however I did get better protein sources.

Breakfast
2 eggs and 4 whites 
2 cups of milk
whole wheat toast

Meal 2
Tuna (1 can)
Apple
Egg omlet (ham, ff cheese,)

Meal 3
1 serving of almonds
orange
1 scoop of whey

Meal 4
1 chicken breast 
Banana

Meal 5 
will be: chicken
apple

Meal 6 
will be: 2 tbs PB
2 fish oil tabs
Tuna

I know it still doesnt look the best because I need some good old fiberous veggies, but I forgot them at home today. Hows the rest look?


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

ME Squat/Deads

*Deadlift* (Had to do this today, no time to make it to my buddies
135x5
225x5
275x3
295x3
345x3
380x3
425x1
435xmiss

*deads are not the best choice for this because of the form. Whenevr going to 1rm you have a tendency to arch the back. 

*Lunges*
95lb DB'sx8
95lb DB'sx8
95lb DB'sx8

*Pullups*
bwx10
bwx10
bwx10

*Ham raises*
3 sets, weight was my wife holding my leg down to the best of her ability

*Hyperextensions*
bwx10
bwx10
bwx10

*Decline Crunches*
25lb DBx20
25lb DBx20
25lb DBx20

I enjoyed this workout. Tommorow I have DE Bench. But I am not doing speed reps, going to do alot of repitition work.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Archie- Thank you.
> 
> *Jodi*
> I have taken in alot more food today, however I didnt get any veggies or fruits in, however I did get better protein sources.
> ...


I made some comments in bold. 

Yeah, you really need your phytonutrients here.  When you go home.  Have a huge salad with as many raw veggies as you can consume.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes it is skim milk its the only kind I drink.
I'll get me some whole grain.
There wasnt alot of added meats in the omlet.
Yes 1 ounces of almonds
Fish oil it will be. 
Whats a good EFA for meal 5?
I absoluty hate cottage cheese, and have no casein protein, any other suggestions?

Thanks Jodi. I have never hit my diet right on the head. Believe it or not I actually competed a few years back and did pretty well. Couldnt tell by my lack of diet knowledge.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes it is skim milk its the only kind I drink. *Cut that down to 1 C.*
> I'll get me some whole grain. *Good!  Check out Sprouted grain, it tastes better*
> There wasnt alot of added meats in the omlet.
> Yes 1 ounces of almonds
> ...


More bold comments.

Nah, you are good.  I'm glad I could help.  I know getting a diet in order is not easy and sometimes someone has to give you a good kick in the ass


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I did buy some steak, so I will be having that whenever I get home. Wow steak sure does sound good, cant wait to get home now.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Well got some bad/good news today. Bad news a guy from work is going to be out for like 2 months. Good news lots of overtime for me. Some more bad news is I am working straight 12 hour shifts without a day off for 2 months! I am already exhausted! I even skipped my workout today, to get some more sleep. I have been getting only like 4-6 hours of sleep a night. I am used to 8-9. I have now gotten a cold as well. I know only rest will help cure that, so I needed to take today off. I will resume the program tommorow.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

*Meal 1*
Was super tired so I helped get the girls up and send the older one off to school and went back to bed, so I ate:
whey shake (1 and 1/2 scoop)
1 ounce allmonds
All Bran (1 cup)

*Meal 2*
2 tbsp natural PB
1 can tuna
Banana

*Meal 3*
Steak
Peas (1 cup)
ounce almonds


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

*Meal 4*
Steak 
Green Beans
ounce almonds
Banana

Of course I have already gotten my gallon of water in today. Gotta start cutting that off around 10ish. I am so tired of waking up 3 times a night to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well got some bad/good news today. Bad news a guy from work is going to be out for like 2 months. Good news lots of overtime for me. Some more bad news is I am working straight 12 hour shifts without a day off for 2 months! I am already exhausted! I even skipped my workout today, to get some more sleep. I have been getting only like 4-6 hours of sleep a night. I am used to 8-9. I have now gotten a cold as well. I know only rest will help cure that, so I needed to take today off. I will resume the program tommorow.


You need to take better care of yourself and get more sleep and your diet in order.  I know today you slept a lot so that's why you didn't eat as much and other than the lack of fibrous veggies and EFA's, it looked _ok_.  Anyway, about taking better care of yourself................I know what it's like to work the loads of hours that you do.  I don't have a family and only have to care for myself (well my boyfriend too but not in the same sense) and years of abuse on my body from stress has taken its toll on me.  I don't want to see what I'm going through happen to anyone else.  You need to take care of yourself NOW before you burn your adrenals out and can no longer care for you or your family.  Learn to relax a bit, take time for yourself, keep a healthy diet, don't forget your vitamins, and don't work so much.  Trust me, adrenal fatigue is no fun and it really puts a huge damper in your life.  So please, please, please, take care of yourself so that you can continue to take care of you and your family.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi,
    Means alot coming from you. You are one of very few sincere people on this board (not that there arent more, just not to many). I do appreciate it. Right now theres really no way to get out of work. I am the low man on the totum pole and I am basically forced to work all of this. My job does have its good and bad points. I dont do alot of physical labor however it is stressful none the less. I only got another 5 hours of sleep last night and even decided to go ahead with my workout today and I am pretty drained now. I have been eating alot today however to try and make up for it. But I can only see that leading to bad weight gain. And of course I take my vitamins, never miss em. Thank you for caring Jodi I will keep you posted on what goes on. Thank you again.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

*Meal 1*
5 whites and 1 whole egg
1 cup of oats
1 cup of water
1tbsp pb

*Meal 2* (postworkout)
Banana 
Lean beef
1 scoop of whey

*Meal 3*
Chicken breast
broccolli (2 cups)
ounce of alomonds


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

*DE Bench*

*Bench*
barx20
135x20
155x20
165x18
155x19
*This is much tougher than you would think. I for one dont like it. 

*Bench Lockouts* (kinda just felt like it today)
225x12
305x5
305x5
*I really like these they are different and I like moving alot of weight

*Close grip bench*
185x8
185x8
185x8
*Ridiculously hard after all the other pressing movements

*DB Rows*
90x12
90x12
90x12
*Couldve went up, but was in a hurry to get to work. Damn intyerchangeable DB's

*OH Press*
135x12
135x12
135x12
*Super strict!!!

*Bent over Laterals*
25 Db'sx10
25 Db'sx10
25 Db'sx10
*Only Db's I got that were of 2, and again I was in a hurry.

*WO Time-51 Minutes*

I was fine until I started on the close grip bench. I got totally exhausted and couldnt move much weight. I am getting lots of sleep tonight because my mom is keeping the kids for me and they wont be waking me up at 6 again in the morning. I figure get to bed by 1am (since I get off at 12) and get up around 10am. That would be a good solid 9 hours of sleep. I can actually feel myself slowing down!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Jodi,
> Means alot coming from you. You are one of very few sincere people on this board (not that there arent more, just not to many). I do appreciate it. Right now theres really no way to get out of work. I am the low man on the totum pole and I am basically forced to work all of this. My job does have its good and bad points. I dont do alot of physical labor however it is stressful none the less. I only got another 5 hours of sleep last night and even decided to go ahead with my workout today and I am pretty drained now. I have been eating alot today however to try and make up for it. But I can only see that leading to bad weight gain. And of course I take my vitamins, never miss em. Thank you for caring Jodi I will keep you posted on what goes on. Thank you again.


Again, I understand about the job.  Make sure you do take time for yourself and don't wear yourself out too much.  Do some things that are relaxing to the body and mind.  You are young and running in overdrive for too long at your age will make matters much worse for you as you age.  Stop it now before its too late and learn to manage stress and your work/life relation.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn those are some good overheading pressings after all that pushing work!


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fufu* I felt like I could actually go up after the first set. So much so that I thought I may go up a whole 20 lbs. But I am glad i wisened up because I completely wore myself out after that set. The next 2 sets were suspect, but super strict. I dont bounce my weight or use my legs. Its all shoulders and tris. But yeah I hate doing OH presses after all of that pushing wears me the hell out. 

*Jodi* I will try and slow down. You got any suggestions on relaxation? Because I get none!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Aromatherapy, hot baths, sauna's, steam rooms, hot tubs, reading a book, going for a casual walk, stretching, yoga...........Trouble has posted some info on belly breathing that is good too.  Just do one thing for yourself everyday and you will feel better.  I'm doing that myself and it's going to take time and lots of medication before my adrenals are functioning properly again.  I'm lucky it was caught before they failed completely.  Don't do what I did and run yourself into the ground.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I am going to ask you a personal question but I will just PM you with it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

I got your PM but you can ask on the board   I fatigued my adrenal glands.

I overtrained, I over-worked, I didn't eat enough, I stressed too much.  Bascially I stressed my body beyond its limits to the point that it turned around and told me to fuck off


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I got your PM but you can ask on the board   I fatigued my adrenal glands.
> 
> I overtrained, I over-worked, I didn't eat enough, I stressed too much.  Bascially I stressed my body beyond its limits to the point that it turned around and told me to fuck off



As I replied with I would try and cut back.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Measurements
Arms 17 3/4
Chest 47 1/2
Legs 29
waist 33
Neck 17
Weight 211.2 this morning


Goals
Arms-18
Chest-48
Legs-29 1/2
Waist-Stay the same
Neck-17 1/4

Weight 220

Atainable in the next 6 months you think?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> *DE Bench*
> 
> *Bench*
> barx20
> ...


 
wow, that's a crap-load of reps DD!  you really took "repetition day" to heart!  I would suggest doing those bench presses different next time....just do 1 set of the max reps up to 20, don't do all those sets!

warm up with a couple of light sets, then do 165 for max reps next time, you should get 20 without all that other stuff.  Then STOP and move on!....the next week, go for 175 max reps, but I stress only 1 SET!!

otherwise, that's a damn fine repetition day


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Measurements
> Arms 17 3/4
> Chest 47 1/2
> Legs 29
> ...


 
damn, you're a big dude.  I weigh around 215, but I've only got about a 46 inch chest and a 36 inch waist to go along with it.  Of course, as long as I keep my chest to waist measurements 10 inches apart, I will be happy, as I have to remember I am 8 years older than you, makes a BIG difference.

I think all your goals are attainable, except the waist part is gonna be the toughest, that will probably HAVE to go up, to get the mass in the other parts.  I don't know if a 48 inch chest with a 33 inch waist is possible for a natural trainee.  But if you can get up to a 48 inch chest with say a 35-36 inch waist, I think that would be damn fine, you would still look great and in proportion.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

My waist is kinda big naturally anyways. I told ya I was big I just need the strength to go with the size. Like I have said I have never trained for strength. I figured the waist would easily be the hardest. I hate getting chubby, but sometimes thats something that just has to be. I just cut so badly. I try and do it so fast.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Measurements
> Arms 17 3/4
> Chest 47 1/2
> Legs 29
> ...



Oh hell yeah!  You can do that.  Just got a keep a good diet and pack in the healthy calories and get plenty of rest!  Now where's the pictures?


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I will see if I cant get my cousin to get some of those up. I dont have any taken, but she has a camera that does the whole computer thing. I am not exactly good with computers, but she is.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

*Meal 4*
Detour Bar
Apple
Natty PB

*Meal 5*
1/2lb of beef (real hungry)
Green Beans
Olive oil


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this isnt the best diet food, but sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do. haha

*Meal 6*
Another Detour Bar
Flax seed oil
20 ounces water


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn your a big guy! Do you know roughly what your BF % is?
hahaha and I don't know what your talkign about, but I would defintly consider that some good weight your moving around!

Your diet is certainly looking better, don't stress it if you have to have a protein bar here and there. It's not going to kill you or add tons of inches to your waist.
Good luck with the work situation .. like Jodi mentioned .. try try and relax as much as possible. My family owns our own restaurant, and my dad is the main cook. He works every day from 11am - 2am (aside from sundays when we open at 2pm) .. the only days off he gets are thanksgiving, x-mas, and new years, and it's been like this for years. It's certainly noticeable about what the level of work/stress is doing to him .. just be careful.
Do you know roughly what yoiur current macros are like?
You don't got a whole lot of carbs in there .. trying to do a low carb bulk?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, you got 6 meals in. Hooray for the cals.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Damn your a big guy! Do you know roughly what your BF % is?
> hahaha and I don't know what your talkign about, but I would defintly consider that some good weight your moving around!



I really dont look at myself as being very big. I mean yes I am much bigger than the average guy, but I mean whats that 25% bf and 12 inch arms? With a waist of 40 inches or more? But after all of that said I do appreciate the compliment. I do however feel that after 11 years (was 11 this October) of training my power numbers should be that of which are astounding. And I dont think that a 300+ bench is much to brag about. I want a 400+ bench and I am going to stop at nothing until i see it. I know its an ego thing, but I have been working out much to hard to only be benching 310 or so. You know what I am saying? But I do appreciate the compliment and I would like for you to hang around here as much as you like and read as I try and get to where I need to be.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Do you know roughly what yoiur current macros are like?
> You don't got a whole lot of carbs in there .. trying to do a low carb bulk?



I really dont know what my macros are. And I was thinking the other day my carbs are considerablly low, but its ok though because it certainly works well for me. I think I am around 4,000 cals a day as of now though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Fufu-Yeah and i didnt want to eat the last one. I felt like I had to shove it down my mouth and swallow it whole to get it down. URGH.....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Nah, more like 2500 to 3000 cals is my guess.

If you write down your approx. amounts like steak and chicken and how much oil etcc...  I can probably give you a quick number.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well you guys are going to absolutly love my first meal choce of the day. I decided to have a cheat meal today and as soon as I woke up I craved it!

*Meal 1*
3 pieces of pizza hut all meat pizza
6 caps of fish oil
20 ounces of water


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nah, more like 2500 to 3000 cals is my guess.



You think so? Wow I wouldnt have thought that at all. I feel stuffed all the time.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Meal 1
5 whites and 1 whole egg 
1 cup of oats 
1 cup of water
1tbsp pb 

*540 Cals, 18F, 59C, 37P*

Meal 2 (postworkout)
Banana
Lean beef
1 scoop of whey

*430 Cals, 8F, 30C, 59P*

Meal 3
Chicken breast
broccolli (2 cups)
ounce of alomonds

*389 Cals, 18F, 10C, 55P*

Meal 4
Detour Bar
Apple
Natty PB

*494 Cals, 16F, 56C, 34P*

Meal 5
1/2lb of beef (real hungry)
Green Beans
Olive oil

*435 Cals, 22F, 8C, 50P*

Meal 6
Another Detour Bar
Flax seed oil
20 ounces water

*460 Cals, 23F, 32C, 30P*

Totals:  2748 Cals, 105G Fat, 195G Carbs, 265G Protein

This is of course guessing that the oils were 1Tbls a piece and the proteins were approx. 1/2 pound each.

Personally, I think your protein and fat is perfect but you really need to increase your carbs and not in the form of sugars either.  More complex carbs and fruits.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for the help Jodi. I know you are right. I love red potatoes need to get me some of them. As far as things like brown rice goes, I absolutly hate it! Wow that protein is higher than I thought! Of course being American and living in American society that fat number kinda scares me. But I guess if its where I should be I ought to be ok. What is the reccomended fat intake daily?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

I knew I wasn't too far off by glancing at your meals when I said 2500 cals.  I'm available for parties too...............

For your weight, age, goals etc... I think 90-110G of fat is good for you so long as they come from healthy fats like you've been doing.  Fish oils, flax oil, olive oil, nuts, nut butters, yolks etc....

There are a world of complex carbs out there.  Sweet Potatoes, Sprouted grain breads, whole grain tortilla's, multi-grain crackers, squashes, potatoes, quinoa, buckwheat (mmm buckwheat pancakes), whole grain pita's, fiber loaded cereals (fiber one, all bran, uncle sam) etc.....


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Alrighty well have to go some grocery shopping here soon!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well as soon as I find time. haha.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

I highly recommend buckwheat blueberry and banana pancakes.

I got a free "Detour Go" bar in my last order of supps. How do you like those bars?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Detour Go? I dont think I have had one or atleast I dont think so. The detour protein bars with 30 grams or protein and 330 cals are ok, I dont think they are great! But they taste ok.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah this one is like a carb bar, it doesn't have alot of sugar in it though, not even sugar alcohols. I wonder how they pulled that off.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

It is going to suck! Send it to me........


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey I kinda did something very bad. I drank 4 ounces of Mt.Dew. First soda I have drank in probably a year or more. Oh wow was it sweet. I felt like I did something horribly wrong. Like I am going to jail or something.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

lol, I know that feeling. 4 ounces isn't too much though. Probably like 15 grams of sugar or so.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Was awefully ridiculous. I have guys I work here with and they drink like 3 or 4 20 ounce Mt.Dew's a day. That is unreal!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well Here goes 

*Meal 2*
chicken breast
Flax oil
32 ounces water (with crystal light)
Red Potato

*Meal 3*
Detour Bar
2 tbsp nat. pb
32 ounces water


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

hahah great meal 1! I'm sure that helped get those calories/carbs up! LOL don't worry about the mountain dew .. that's less that 100 Calories!
Have you been able to make any gains with the current breakdown in your diet?
Don't worry I'll defintly be reading and lurking 
Good luck on your goals!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well as far as strength goes I dont know I have only been on westside for about 2 weeks now and I am only going 3 days a week for now. That is because I am working 80-90 hours a week right now and that includes weekends. Hell i am at work right now! But everything seems fuller and harder, no pun intended. If it wasnt for all the working hours I am sure I would feel much better but I havent been getting a whole lot of sleep. However last night I got 9 hours and feel great today! 

Welcome to my journal and I would love if you stuck around.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2006)

Arg ... I hope the month flies by for ya so you can get back into your regular hours .. I couldn't imagine working 80-90 hours a week 
I can defintly relate on how shitty lack of sleep is, can really ware you down.
Good job on the 9 hours of sleep though!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Arg ... I hope the month flies by for ya so you can get back into your regular hours .. I couldn't imagine working 80-90 hours a week
> I can defintly relate on how shitty lack of sleep is, can really ware you down.
> Good job on the 9 hours of sleep though!



Well my mom took the kids for the night so I had time to sleep in. Thank god! They like to get up at 6 or 7. And i dont get to bed until 1 because I get off of work at 12. Sucks sometimes. I expect whenever I get time off and I am back to my regular scheledule I will get stronger and eventually be able to get to that 400lbs bench and 500+ deadlift. I dont know where my squat is but I want it around 425 or so.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Thinking about doing some sprints. What do you guys think with all of the things I already have on my plate, along with my westside training?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I looked back and found this that CP had said about doing sprints while doing westside:

"I say yes. Sprints do amazing things in terms of setting off the "oh shit" alarm inside your body. The massive devouring of ATP that your body does during a sprint leads to a serious surge in ADP and AMP levels, which means your body now needs to adapt. It can't have this surge in AMP/ADP levels, because that means ATP levels are lacking. So, this leads to a greater propensity to store glycogen in muscle. As well, you get a nice metabolic boost for quite a while post workout because of the massive EPOC you induce during sprints."

So I guess they are a go, unless someone can tell me why they shouldnt be?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

It's going to be hard to gain working 80-90 hours a week.  Is this your regular schedule, or are you just working a ton of overtime?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Ton of ot. We got an older guy out because he had surgery. Came back to soon and now he is out like 2 months. My job is pretty easy as far as labor goes. I basically cook oil using a computer. Its almost constant sitting. But yeah the sleep is an issue. I know right now would be tough to try and throw some sprints in there, but I want to make such an impact on my body that it makes a positive change. So I wanted to get some thought on that from you guys.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Can you access IM from work?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats where I am right now. I never get on here at home. Almost all of my posts are from at work. So as you can see I get alot of net time. Haha


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

*Meal 4*
Cheesegurger (Wheat Bread, all i have until I go to the store)
peanuts


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Yesterday
*Meal 5 *
Steak
Almonds


TODAY
*Meal 1*
3 yolks and 5 whites
1 cup skim milk
1 cup of oats
fish oil

*Meal 2*
2 cups of homeade chili
FF cheese
cup of peanuts

*Meal 3*
Whey shake 2 scoops
Flax oil


Later on tonight I am getting a pizza and watching the Cards game. Hopefully they will clinch tonight!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

lawl, what is a cheesegurger? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Well actually I had some whole grain bread, fat free cheese, and lean beef.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well actually I had some whole grain bread, fat free cheese, and lean beef.



lawl, I think you missed my joke. 

You spelled it cheese*g*urger. 

Unless I am missing out on something here.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Sure did miss that.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

My joke turned into something completely stagnent. 

Sorry, I'll stop filling your journal with bs.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

I do enough of it, why not have someone else who does.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

*Meals 1-3*
Tuna
PB and crackers


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

*Meal 4*
Will be pizza from pizza hut. Lets thank all you journal goers for making me crave it!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Later on tonight I am getting a pizza and watching the Cards game. Hopefully they will clinch tonight!!!!!



Wish granted!

Of course, this means you have to eat pizza during every game against the mets...


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah baby go CARDS!!!!!!!!

Division Champs!!!!!!!

Bring on the Mets. I am happy the Cards are underdogs that way they can win as underdogs!!!!!

Oh and Pylon this had better be the last time I eat pizza in a while. I actually ate like 3 pieces and the grease got to me and I threw up.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Meal 4*
> Will be pizza from pizza hut. Lets thank all you journal goers for making me crave it!!!!!


 
well...for lunch..I WAS gonna try and stay healthy..however:
subway 12" meal = 10.00 +
Little Caesars' Large Peperoni pizza = 5.32.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Subway is a bitch isnt it? Wow I hate paying so much money for a few slices of bread and a few slabs of meat! What a joke.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

I went to a Blimpies the other day....same deal.
Just get tired of baked/grilled chicken w/ something every dam day....

I do have to start 'reeling' in my diet...it's been on 'free-fall' for a while...


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah mine was pretty decent up till today and yesterday. But I still have kept my protein high which is key to me. As long as I am still getting stronger I am happy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

all my #'s are way off. Once I get my little settlement this coming or next week, I'll be able to get some protien supps. to help w/ that.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah I havent been using my shakes for the last couple of days I have been trying to cut that down to one a day. Its just so hard because they are so easy and quick! I took a few of my brothers Detour bars so I have been supplementing them the past week but now I have ran out of those so its back to the old protein shakes, wow do they get old. Well I guess so does the chicken, rice, eggs, oats, broccolli, and every other health food I have been stuffing my face with!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah...now if only brownies...were healthy....I'd be set!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2006)

hahah .. what my friend does, is she alsways gets a veggie sub. They're only 4 - 5 dollars, so it's the meat that costs so much ..
But whats so exciting about veggies and bread? It's the meat that we want!  (and they promptly charge us for it  )


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with both of you.  that's kinda why my diet has been on the skids lately.  Pulling it together, tho...


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Well fellas today is my birthday I am the big 25! I am starting to feel old now. To bad IM dropped the ball on my birthday today. They dont have me on the today's birthday list. 

Anyways beings its my birthday I think I have had one of the worst days diet wise I could have. Woke up this morning and was served breakfast in bed by my wife. I had blueberry muffins and a huge glass of milk. Both my favorite. Then I did well my next meal, I had a can of tuna and some fish oil. At that point I thought, yeah I got this day back on track. Well from there my mom made me cup cakes and brought them to my work for my b-day. So naturally she wanted me to try one while she was there. And yes they were great! After that my wife takes it on herself to bring my supper, which is only the finest...........McDonalds. Wow I need to get this crap back on track for the remainder of the day. I am feeling like a pretty big fatty right now!

As for working out I skipped it today, because of everything going on, but am planning on a Tues, Weds, Fri this week. Goes DE Squat, ME Bench, ME Squat. Ought to be fun. Start midnights tommorow night at 12! YUCK!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> hahah .. what my friend does, is she alsways gets a veggie sub. They're only 4 - 5 dollars, so it's the meat that costs so much ..
> But whats so exciting about veggies and bread? It's the meat that we want!  (and they promptly charge us for it  )


 
where's the beef?

oh..wait...u probably don't even know what I am referring to? Damn...I'm old.....Pylon..explain it to him!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well fellas today is my birthday I am the big 25! I am starting to feel old now. To bad IM dropped the ball on my birthday today. They dont have me on the today's birthday list.
> 
> Anyways beings its my birthday I think I have had one of the worst days diet wise I could have. Woke up this morning and was served breakfast in bed by my wife. I had blueberry muffins and a huge glass of milk. Both my favorite. Then I did well my next meal, I had a can of tuna and some fish oil. At that point I thought, yeah I got this day back on track. Well from there my mom made me cup cakes and brought them to my work for my b-day. So naturally she wanted me to try one while she was there. And yes they were great! After that my wife takes it on herself to bring my supper, which is only the finest...........McDonalds. Wow I need to get this crap back on track for the remainder of the day. I am feeling like a pretty big fatty right now!
> 
> As for working out I skipped it today, because of everything going on, but am planning on a Tues, Weds, Fri this week. Goes DE Squat, ME Bench, ME Squat. Ought to be fun. Start midnights tommorow night at 12! YUCK!!!!


Happy B-Day!
25??? THAT'S IT? Dang...you're still wet behind the ears, kid! 25??? I wish I was still 25!!! (might go well with my 21 year old mentality)

Did...u...say....cupcakes?


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah I had me some cupcakes! They were amazing. I am hoping by the age of 30 I wil be able to attain those 20 inch arms I am looking for! I got five years to get about 2 inches.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

just keep pushing..and try not to let 'life' get into the way too much..and u should have no problems...


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

I remember whenever I was in high school I was a good size, but I would always talk about getting 18 inch arms and I always told guys that I didnt think my genetics would let me get any bigger than 18, well now that I am around there I think I can get around 20 if not 20. 

Thank you for the support.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

there are always ways toget around genetics.
Diet, training, supplements....more diet....


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

This I know. Well i guess drugs would be another way, but I think I will steer away from those.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

there are alternatives....of course...Bush...even tho I support him...at least in most of what he does...banned OTC Andros.....oi.
millions of people are still allowed to smoke cigarettes...but a few people want to aid in their pursuit of health...and he cuts us off at the knees...thanks....<end sarcasm>


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

I hate prohormones. I have used a few of them over time, but I have never been into to many sups. Never really liked spending my money on overhyped sups. I just stick with the basics, creatine, whey, and a multi-vitamin.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to take some every nowand again...and I think they worked..or at least...my mind told me they were working...
(make sense?)

anatomy of my workout:
30 minutes prior to my workout:   
Take cup of coffee and supps. and watch the transformation:


 
 
 
 
..and there you have it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice.....Whenever I woke today I felt like






AWWWW

There you have it, my morning shit. HAHAHA.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

...and you are married...so you can perform the infamous: 'Dutch oven'!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Not real sure, whats that?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

oh...you poor, un-leanred in the redneck jedi ways....
Dutch oven: You fart...then pull the covers over your spouse's head, trapping her to inhale your fumes...


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh exactly definitly did that before, but at the same time I have had it done to me as well. 

Hey heres my question our anniversary is this coming up Monday, got any ideas on what to do for it? I cant think of anything!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I used to take some every nowand again...and I think they worked..or at least...my mind told me they were working...
> (make sense?)
> 
> anatomy of my workout:
> ...


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

This is my journal so I want to take the time and tell everyone who great my family is. 

Like most people on here know I am married with 2 beautiful little girl. One is 3 her name is Kyla and the other is 1 and 1/2 and her name is Cameron. My wife's name is Rosalind. My girls are the sweetest little things. They could do anything wrong and tell me they are sorry, look at me with those little sweet eyes and I melt. My wife is a phenominal woman. She does everything that you could think of for me. She is not real happy about all the softball I play, however she doesnt throw to big of a fit about it. She even helps spot me. She has to be the best wife a guy could have. I dont know if anyone remembers my wifes brain tumor thread I had a while back, but she had brain surgery a few years back and they took out part of the tumor and let her keep some of it because they knew they couldnt get it all out. So she has been to 3 MRI;s since and they tumor seems to stay about the same size, thank god. I want to ask everyone that she be in your thoughts and prayers everytime you speak to god. As I will keep all of you in mine. 

Alright I am going to stop there just wanted to let some people here know how great I have it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh exactly definitly did that before, but at the same time I have had it done to me as well.
> 
> Hey heres my question our anniversary is this coming up Monday, got any ideas on what to do for it? I cant think of anything!


what???? She's 'dutche'd' you ???THAT'S AWESOME! She's a keeper!


where does she work? What kid of job does she have? (anniversary ideas)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


>


thank you..thank you....
I had stitches removed this afternoon....and have sweats in the car...am gonna go start my running tonight...if not a downpour...and then wed. or Thurs, will hit the gym. (If I can get my wed am taskig done early enough, will have time to lift before work.)

I'm about to bring out the Burner....in....me.....  
...can't let you hog all the high #'s...now can I????


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

She just works at a gas station. I work in an ooil refinary. And as you know I am working like 80-90 hours a week so i am not going to have alot of time to do anything.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

hmm...I was on to something corny...but hey..sometimes...corny is the ticket!
But, I don't think it would work where she's at.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Well alot of times corny works well. I want something thats not very predictable!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.happy-anniversary.com/anniversaries_celebrated/05/husband_planned_the_day.html

or...do u still do some of the things together that u did when u were dating? Where did u meet? Take her there? Lunch dinner there? Remember: she's your girlfriend and your wife, if that makes sense...
Make it her day.
Pamper her..cater to her needs....if it's from the heart, u can't go wrong.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link I can try some of that. Damn rich basturds they are. Wish I had that kind of money. But yeah I need something very good, I have did her kinda badly in the past 3 months. I dont want to say what, but I was a total jackass.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy B-day Double D


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you very much and welcome to my journal, hope you stick around.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

I browse through Journals for the most part.  

Since I suck at journaling, I don't usually comment too much cause it makes me feel like an ass for not being consitent with mine


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Na its cool post away. I like to hear what I am doing wrong, or right!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thanks for the link I can try some of that. Damn rich basturds they are. Wish I had that kind of money. But yeah I need something very good, I have did her kinda badly in the past 3 months. I dont want to say what, but I was a total jackass.


well, the spoon idea was kinda cool....don't have to buy sterling silver...just something nice w/ an engraving on it....
besides..u are married..u don't have to lavish her with expensive gifts to show her how much u love her. As posted, make sure it is from the heart, and she will be happy.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes I just hope that  get enough time off from this shit hole to get her something and get some things planned out.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

just keep it simple.
or...how about calling her mom....and asking her what some of your wife's hobbies are/were (that you may not know) and suprise her that way?


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Her mom really doesnt have much to do with any of us.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

*Meal who knows which one*
Chicken Breast
Multi-grain crackers
Natty PB


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> This is my journal so I want to take the time and tell everyone who great my family is.
> 
> Like most people on here know I am married with 2 beautiful little girl. One is 3 her name is Kyla and the other is 1 and 1/2 and her name is Cameron. My wife's name is Rosalind. My girls are the sweetest little things. They could do anything wrong and tell me they are sorry, look at me with those little sweet eyes and I melt. My wife is a phenominal woman. She does everything that you could think of for me. She is not real happy about all the softball I play, however she doesnt throw to big of a fit about it. She even helps spot me. She has to be the best wife a guy could have. I dont know if anyone remembers my wifes brain tumor thread I had a while back, but she had brain surgery a few years back and they took out part of the tumor and let her keep some of it because they knew they couldnt get it all out. So she has been to 3 MRI;s since and they tumor seems to stay about the same size, thank god. I want to ask everyone that she be in your thoughts and prayers everytime you speak to god. As I will keep all of you in mine.
> 
> Alright I am going to stop there just wanted to let some people here know how great I have it.


Damn buddy, I post in your journal the other day and 3 pages laters  , aren't you the popular one! 

Happy Birthday dawg! I have only known you a short time, but you strike me as one outstanding individual. I mean that  .


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you, I am glad I make that kind of impression on you. I am glad to have you in my journal!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

DE Squat
1. squats -- 3 x 12-15 (high reps)
2. SLDL -- 3 x 8
3. pullups or pulldowns -- 3 x 10
4. hyperextensions - 3 x 10
5. non-weighted ab work of your choice - 3 x 15


This is what I am going to be doing tommorow. Yes I am still doing westside, but like I have made perfectly clear, I have been working a ton and had to make it a 3 day workout until this overtime slows down!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

*Also Want To Take This Time To Thank Everyone Who Has Been Writting In My Journal You Guys Have Helped Me Alot Along The Way And Have Kept Me Motivated! Thanks Again!!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Her mom really doesnt have much to do with any of us.


well, her loss...will also apply to any family member she is close to...


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Shes not close to any of her family. Her family is kind of a bunch of jerk offs. They dont even come around to see our 2 beautiful little girls! But hey Burner thanks anyways I will get something I got about a week still.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> where's the beef?
> 
> oh..wait...u probably don't even know what I am referring to? Damn...I'm old.....Pylon..explain it to him!



Um...well...see, there was this old lady...and...um...she liked hamburgers, right?  But the bun was really big, see...and she was old, so her eyes were kinda bad...and she was rude....so she was trying to find out...ah, forget it.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2006)

By the way, happy b-day kid.  Sounds like things are ok.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Things are going pretty good today. Sucks though, get off at 12 get home by 1 have to be back at work by 7. URGH!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Calories Eaten Today 
  grams  cals %total 
Total:   4357    
Fat: 188  1695  39% 
  Sat: 63  565  13% 
  Poly: 37  337  8% 
  Mono: 73  655  15% 
Carbs: 437  1682  39% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 235  940  22% 
Alcohol: 0  2  0% 

Look at those horrific numbers for today!!!!!!!!!
Took them directly off of fitday......URGH!!!!!!!!

Oh well it was my birthday. Get back in the saddle tommorow!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday DD! mmm breakfast in bed + cupcakes! Sounds like you had a good day  
Good luck on trying to figure something out for the anniversary .. I'm sure you'll be able to think of something, like was said just make sure she's pampered all day!
Also thats sooooo good to hear about your wife's health. I continue to wish you guys the best of luck and you'll defintly be in my prayers!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2006)

I find that when your day is off track that bad (even on your birthday), it's best not to look at the numbers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well fellas today is my birthday I am the big 25!



Happy Belated Birthday, Double D.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Jodi- Thank you very much it was a long one. Worked all day.

Tom- I will have to get breakfast in bed more often. It was nice. Hope all is going well on your end.

Pylon- Yeah I know I ought to leave the numbers alone, but was cuious at what the damage was!

Triple- Thanks buddy, better late than never!


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Well my brother worked out with me today, so I decided to do 

ME Bench
Bench
135x8
185x5
225x3
250x3
275x3
285x1
305x1
315x1 (a 10lb improvement from last time!)

Incline
185x10 
195x9
205x8

1-Arm Rows
110x10
120x10
120x10

Skulls
110x10
110x10
110x10

Alternating DB Curls
35x10
35x10
35x10

Bent Over Laterals
25lb Db'sx10
25lb Db'sx10
25lb Db'sx10

213.3 (feel kinda chubby after yesterday, but abs are still visible so it will be ok)


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2006)

So far today:

  grams  cals %total 
Total:   1092    
Fat: 46  416  38% 
  Sat: 11  101  9% 
  Poly: 4  32  3% 
  Mono: 17  156  14% 
Carbs: 42  139  13% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 136  543  49% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

And I got up at 8:30 pm, to begin my midnights. Only got 5 hours of sleep at that. I realize now how many more grams of protein I have been taken in compared to my carbs, but today I have a little better effort, I have eaten some red potatoes and of course got my veggies in.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well my brother worked out with me today, so I decided to do
> 
> ME Bench
> Bench
> ...


 
how are you liking the program so far?  Bench was nice, but those rows are even nicer, that's good stuff right there


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> So far today:
> 
> grams  cals %total
> Total:   1092
> ...


With your goals to add LBM, you got to get your carbs.  Most people here, IMO, get too much protein.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well my brother worked out with me today, so I decided to do
> 
> ME Bench
> Bench
> ...


Solid workout Double!  Impressive strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

Jodi said:


> With your goals to add LBM, you got to get your carbs.  Most people here, IMO, get too much protein.



LOL you would'nt like my diet then


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

That is some heavy benching Double D. Do you find the skullcrushers hurt your elbows?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2006)

110lbs Skulls? u animal!
I was ablwe todo that weight a long time ago...it did hurt my elbows....I found, using the outer curve of the camber bar, it didn't hurt as much..now I just can't do that much weight...right now...

Nice workout!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 11, 2006)

Very great workout!
Like Jodi said up those carbs! By od'ing on the protein, it's basically like eating the carbs. Your just wasting money/calories and not getting some much needed fibre/vitamin/minerals 

LOL I know the feeling of 'chubby' right now. Still holding some water from Thanksgiving, although unlike you I don;t have abs so it's all pudge  (lucky bastard! hahaha)​


----------



## Double D (Oct 11, 2006)

*Stewart* Rows were a little tough, however I think I probably couldve increased weight a little. I really do like the program thus far. Tommorow is my ME Squat. 

*Jodi* I'll try my damndest to get my carbs up. What do you think about carbs before bedtime? Good or bad right now?

*JD* Thanks buddy, I am starting to get back where I was a few years back!

*Brutus* Skulls used to not bother my elbows at all, but it does bother my elbows slightly. A few years back I was actually doing 140lbs on skulls for 10 reps. I want back to that!

*Burner* Thanks buddy, I do believe in a few months I will have those back to the way they used to be!

*Tom* Well Tom I can feel myself getting a little chubbier everyday. My abs are starting to go away and am starting to get me some little love handles!! URGH.....wow I hate that. But I am going to continue on my bulk until atleast my bench hits around 350! And yes those carbs are going to have to increase.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

oh how I remember the days of heavy skulls and db extensions, I just don't think it's in the cards now, fricken tendinitis  

I used to do 1 arm db tricep overhead extensions with a 55 pound db for 10 reps on each arm. THAT was cool.....but that was also about 8 years ago too.....8 years of pounding on the elbows takes its toll....

If I were you, being that you are still kind of young, PROTECT THOSE ELBOWS! it isn't worth it to try to do 140 pound skulls if it messes up your elbows and then you can't do pressing stuff. At least now I can still press heavy, if I kept up with the extensions, who knows....

would you rather bench 400, or skull crush (that sounds a little funny) 150 pounds? BE CAREFUL


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> With your goals to add LBM, you got to get your carbs. Most people here, IMO, get too much protein.


 
What do you consider to be too much protein?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> oh how I remember the days of heavy skulls and db extensions, I just don't think it's in the cards now, fricken tendinitis   BE CAREFUL


Good advice!  I can relate to that.  I used to do the same, but now my elbows (especially the left) are screwed up.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> What do you consider to be too much protein?


Anything more than 1.5G protein time bodyweight.  The body doesn't anymore protein than that and it can't process as you intend it to.  All you are doing is 1 of 2 things.

1.  Gluconeogenesis
2.  Pissing it out and wasting it

More than likely number 1.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Stewart* Rows were a little tough, however I think I probably couldve increased weight a little. I really do like the program thus far. Tommorow is my ME Squat.
> 
> *Jodi* I'll try my damndest to get my carbs up. What do you think about carbs before bedtime? Good or bad right now?
> 
> ...


I feel it's best to stay away from carbs in your last meal *unless* its your PWO meal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Anything more than 1.5G protein time bodyweight. The body doesn't anymore protein than that and it can't process as you intend it to. All you are doing is 1 of 2 things.
> 
> 1. Gluconeogenesis
> 2. Pissing it out and wasting it
> ...


 
ok thanks!

I didn't know that excess protein gets pissed out, I always assumed you just pooped it out or something.  Is there a way of knowing if you are pissing out protein, ie, does the urine become discolored or smell?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2006)

More than likely it's *not *pissed out but it turns into glucose through gluconeogenesis.


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> More than likely it's *not *pissed out but it turns into glucose through gluconeogenesis.



Which is turned into fat. URGH!!!! I do however need to get my carbs up. I was thinking about that today on my way into work, for the 30th day in a row!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

*Stewart* Yeah I know about the whole hurting my elbows thing, and you are right. Whenever I was younger I never felt it at all on my elbows! Now I am feeling an aweful lot of pulling here of late. I wil be careful of that!


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

Well guys I have been completely exhausted here of late. I just started midnights a few night ago and tonight is my 3rd one. I got 5 more left! But after tonight I only got 3 more 12 hour shifts after tonight! Wow I have now worked 25 12 hour shifts in the past month and 4 8 hour shifts and I came in for a single 4 hour shift! Wow this has really taken a toll on me! I actually skipped a workout today, because I overslept and didnt have time to workout and come into work on time. I am very frustrated at this time!!! I really havent had a very good diet of the last few days either, I have basically stopped eating! I think I did eat a few hours ago. I ate 2 red potatoes, 6 ounces steak, and green beans. Other than that I have been up since 8:30 and its now 2 and thats the only thing I have ate. I feel like everytime I want to put something into my mouth, I feel like I am going to puke! Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> Which is turned into fat. URGH!!!! I do however need to get my carbs up. I was thinking about that today on my way into work, for the 30th day in a row!!!


 
I am gonna try an experiment to see what happens....I had been drinking 3 shakes per day, 2 scoops of protein powder in each one, so pretty much it was about 50g protein in each shake.  The experiment is to drop the morning and before bed shake down to 1 scoop or around 25 g, and keep the middle one at 50, that is my usual post workout drink anyway, so we want to keep that high , and on off days, I'll just keep it the same to be consistent.

I look at my diet and it looks pretty good, so I was wondering why although the rest of me is pretty cut, I can't get rid of anything in the midsection.  My experiment will see if I am in fact taking in too much protein and that it is being stored in the wrong places....


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me Stew. I would like to see what happens as well. as far as I go this overtime is starting to get to me. I have gained some fat around my midsection and around my waist. Although I can still see my abs, I am feeling like a huge lardass! What do you guys think I should do? Keep trying for stregnth and size and worry about the cut later, ot go ahead and cut?


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I have been on midnights and I havent ate anything tonight at all. Just cant bring myself to do it. I feel as if I am sick. I am totally stressed out and feel like sleeping all the time. Plus it doesnt help that my wife is being a total well I guess I will go with a butthead. She thinks that whenever I go to work she needs to start a drinking binge. But both of my girls are in bed. what if they wake up and need something and she is to drunk to help them? Wow yeah I get really mad at her whenever she tries to pull that shit. Not to mention she lied to me and said that she was going to bed. Give me a break that get really old. Anyways enough venting. I love my wife a ton along with my babies, but as of now I am just throwing my hands up on this one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sounds good to me Stew. I would like to see what happens as well. as far as I go this overtime is starting to get to me. I have gained some fat around my midsection and around my waist. Although I can still see my abs, I am feeling like a huge lardass! What do you guys think I should do? Keep trying for stregnth and size and worry about the cut later, ot go ahead and cut?


 
well, I would keep the stength and size thing going...it is going into the winter you know, not exactly beach weather, the only people seeing your abs or lack there of would be you and your wife, so get the size and worry about the abs next year, ya know?  Besides, when you wear your "winter clothes" the bigger you actually are, the better you will look...it does no good to be ripped underneath layers of clothing, you'll just look smaller in reality, and I doubt you want that.

Eat everything in sight, get big and strong, and worry about the diet when the warm weather comes back around


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Stew.....appreciate the advice. I will continue with what is working.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I decided to give some of my overtime to another guy because I know I need the rest. So 1 got one more 12 hour shift and then I have a few 8 hour shifts so I can get back to being normal. It will feel pretty nice!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2006)

DD, I am getting a bit worried about you.  You aren't getting enough sleep, you aren't eating enough, you are working too much, you are stressed about home life now and your wife now...........I have something I want you to read on what you are doing to your body right now.  It's about 70 pages.  If you are interested, please PM me your email addy.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2006)

Arg .. DoubleD I'm so sorry to hear about your wife ..
Does she/you know what's triggering it? It's certianly not healthy to be going on regular drinking binges and will defintly put a strain on your relationship / family ..
You guys need to adress it before it progresses any further. Even if she doesn't see a problem, you NEED to make her see it and realize where it will ultimately lead ..
i've lived through first hand the effects that alchoholism can have on a family and it isn't pretty ..
Good luck DoubleD .. my best wishes/prayers go out to ya and your family ..

But WHOO-HOO on the end of Overtime!  That's CERTAINLY a relief on you and will help you back to a regular schedule!
Take care of yourself!

PS .. eat something!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2006)

Double d post a pic. If your 15% or over your weight gain ratio is more likly to be 3/4 fat , but if your 10% or less weight gain is more in the ratio of 1/4 fat. So if to bulky you should cut some at least till 10% then go back and bulk. I think Jodi will back me on these numbers. Sorry to hear about the stress in your life stay strong man.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Well tonight is my final night of a 12 hour shift. Yes I have 3 more shifts after tonight before a day off, but hey they are only 8 hour shifts, which gives me alot more free time. Gonna be able to get back to the 4 days of westside thank god!


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

*Jodi*-With overtime coming to an end for now, and me and my wife having a pretty good talk tonight things seem to be looking up. Right now my email has really been messed up, but I will try and get it going and then pm you. 


*Tom* Hey buddy I really appreciate the support! I know all about alcoholism as well. Most of my family suffers from it. But you are in my prayers as well. 

*Brutus* I really dont have any cameras or anything like that to post anything up, matters fact I am not to internet smart either. I know how to find IM and do a few searches, but thats about where my knowledge of computers ends. i am kinda ignorant whenever it comes to them. But as far as my bf I got it checked about a month ago and I was around 12, but I would say around 13 or 14 now? I dont know though. I still have my abs, but they are diminishing. Doesnt help I havent been eating. I am getting back to it tonight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Going to start from fresh on Monday. Going to really get my diet together and my workout will start over. I know I have already gained about 15 pounds on my bench, but now I am looking to really hit this hard!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2006)

DD, just got updated on your journal.  Sounds like you had some 'drama', but things are back on track.  With some much needed rest, you'll be up to par with your diet and workouts.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

I need that rest real soon. I have 3 more hours here at work and I can get out of here and get to bed. Cant wait to get on 8 hour shifts!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Well its about 8:50am and I got about 3 hours left until I can leave. I feel totally aweful! My stomach feels like some crap and I am super exhausted. Just keep telling myself this is my last one for a while.....


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can manage to get online and post while at work, it can't be thaaaat bad. Sounds like an office job.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2006)

Spud said:


> If you can manage to get online and post while at work, it can't be thaaaat bad. Sounds like an office job.


Wow, that's an ignorant comment.
Every job has it's own variety of stress, no matter the type or setting.


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Wow, that's an ignorant comment.
> Every job has it's own variety of stress, no matter the type or setting.



How is that ignorant? Imagine if he had to do heavy lifting on an oil rig for 90 hours a week. I would say without a doubt that that is worse than an office job.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not saying that my job is physically hard, but more of stressful along with all the time that I have to put in here (Along with driving 2 hours back and forth to and from work), try to have family life (I am married with 2 precious girls), among all of that I have only been getting 4-5 hours of sleep, and complicate that with trying to fit in my workouts in a weeks time well thats kinda hard in itself. I have now put in around 30 or so 12 hour days in a row. I would venture to think that you dont work? Or maybe a college student or someting along those lines. I remember college wow it was a great experience. But my job does also have alot of being on my feet, and not to mention it is also swing shift, which means lots of times where I go from midnights to days and back to midnights. Thats hard on the human body alone. Now I know you werent trying to be a jackass, but it may have came off that way. Its alright, not a big deal, but it does put alot of wear and tear on your body more than you think.


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

I go to college and I work. 27 hours of class a week + 12 hours on the job + a bunch of assignments, reports and tests every week.

Let me stress that I wasn't try to downplay your job, but to put a brighter side to it. Sorry if it came out wrong.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

No I understand. Not a big deal, I knew you wasnt. I was taking 6 classes, plus was a gym instructor in college along with working 20 hours a week, plus finding time to work out and partying. Well I normally worked out whenever I was helping people with their weight training. Wow I thought I knew it all then, and come to find out I knew very little.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Wow, that's an ignorant comment.
> Every job has it's own variety of stress, no matter the type or setting.


 
I will second that notion.

I mean geez, I am a network administrator for a school district.  You can't even make a case for the fact that my job isn't stressful, despite the fact that I can get on the internet 50% of my day.  The other 50% is a living hell.   Any IT person can attest to that.  And the fact that he can take 10 minutes every few hours of a 12 hour shift to post on here does not mean his job isn't stressful, think about what he is doing the other 11 hours at work.

PS...I don't know how the hell you even work for 12 hour shifts, let alone every day for a month.  That is something I could never do, I would quit the job before doing that, so that says something about you and your level of responsibility, so I just wanna say  to that


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Stew. It means alot to hear that. I am basically trying to make sure my little girls get the best christmas they could possibly have this year. Hell my wife worked like 10 days in a row herself so its not like I am doing this by myself. Of course her shifts were like 8 hour shifts, but still I am proud of her for that, because we dont need her to work like that, but she insisted that if I did she would to. Thats what makes my wife a great person she is always thinking about our 2 little girls. 

My job is very stressful, not to mention I normally follow a guy who does nothing while he is here, so I have to try and get things caught up and since these are 12 hour shifts, I relieve him and he does the same for me everyday. (No pun intended!). 

So Monday I will back in the gym thank god!!! I have been looking at squat racks also, along with bands, and a hyperbench. Hell I mean I have basically doubled my past 3 paychecks so I have some money to play with....love the big checks!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

I lived in Europe for about 2 years and the contrast between how stressed i get and the demands i have now and then is huge. In America you are expected to have no time to yourself and like it. I must admit I'm happier here in the US for alto of reasons despite added stress and commitment.
BTW I'm sorry if you already mentioned it Double d but what is your job and why the 12 hour hell shifts?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thank you Stew. It means alot to hear that. I am basically trying to make sure my little girls get the best christmas they could possibly have this year. Hell my wife worked like 10 days in a row herself so its not like I am doing this by myself. Of course her shifts were like 8 hour shifts, but still I am proud of her for that, because we dont need her to work like that, but she insisted that if I did she would to. Thats what makes my wife a great person she is always thinking about our 2 little girls.
> 
> My job is very stressful, not to mention I normally follow a guy who does nothing while he is here, so I have to try and get things caught up and since these are 12 hour shifts, I relieve him and he does the same for me everyday. (No pun intended!).
> 
> So Monday I will back in the gym thank god!!! I have been looking at squat racks also, along with bands, and a hyperbench. Hell I mean I have basically doubled my past 3 paychecks so I have some money to play with....love the big checks!!!!


 
Well, my wife is due any day now with our first child, so I assume pretty soon I will also realize what it's like to do anything you can for your kids.  Everyone says the same things about their kids, and even still I just don't see it yet, but I guess as soon as I see his face, things will change a bit eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

yo! D! Those 8's are gonna feel like HEAVEN for you, brotha! 
I'm doing 9's..and now have schedule in place..so I am ready to go.

Hope u can get some rest!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Brutus-i am in charge of hydrogenated gasses. I cook oil with that. The 12 hour shifts are because theres an older guy out with annomonia. 

Stew-You wont believe what your child can do to you. They are the most amazing little things in the world! And theres nothing you wont do for them! You haveing a boy or girl?

Burner-8's tonight and for a few days then I get some off. Ya 8's are fantastic compared to 12's. Thank god for sometime off!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Agreed about children my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Archie-Things are ok at best. Me and my wife are having hard times. I dont want to get into it, but I am hoping things get better really soon!


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

*ME Bench*
Incline
135x5
155x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
250x1
275x1

Rack Lockouts
225x10
275x10
275x10 (Not to bad pretty easy all in all)
*Just wanted to try and work on my lockout. 

DB Rows
120x8
120x8
120x8

Skulls
105x10
105x10
105x10 
*This was pretty easy, but I been thinking about taking it easy on my elbows.

DB Curls
35x10 (Easy)
35x12
35x10

Bent Over Laterals
35 DB'sx10
35 DB'sx10
35 DB'sx10

Workout time 1 hour and 10 minutes

Weight tonight whenever I woke up-212.0 lbs.

Really getting back into this because looks like my overtime is over for a while now. Yeah I want the money, but I got some serious goals I want to accomplish by christmas!

Tommorow-DE Squat/Deads


----------



## Spud (Oct 16, 2006)

A question about your Bench and Squat/Dead days:

It seems the Bench days have more assistance work than the other day. Is this purposely done, as in not as much assistance work is required for the legs?


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

There is quite a bit of assistance for legs. Hypers and glute ham raises are very important. Along with lunges. There is just as much assistance work. As far as doing things like curls in my ME Bench day, well it really has nothing to do with assistance work. It doesnt matter that much about my bicep strength I am just trying to keep my biceps up to par.


----------



## Spud (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmm. My mistake then. I shoulda read more closely


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

No its ok, I wouldve thought the same at first glance. Because whenever someone thinks of bodybuilding they think of Squats, Leg press, Lunges, Leg extension, sldl, and leg curls. But they dont realize that things like hypers increase your core so much and help you get those extra pounds up. I think that is kinda whats wrong with people today they read to many muscle mags and listen to all the sets, reps, and exercises they have a person do in them. Besides that they leave great lifts out like: Deads, Cleans, Cleans and jerk, and thats just a few you hardly ever see those in muscle mags.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Good Luck with the personal things Double D.  Stay positive and be open with your spouse.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> *ME Bench*
> Incline
> 135x5
> 155x5
> ...


 
Just a suggestion....if you are gonna do the rack lockouts, make them count, use a weight that is more than your max bench.  You put up what, 315 the last time you benched, and then you did lockouts with only 275?  That doesn't make any sense.  You should have done the lockouts with like 350 or so.

but in any event, being an unsuited lifter, the lockouts are really unimportant.  what is more important for you is bottom strength, which db presses and to an extent inclines help with.  The reason I suggested doing the 2 board press is because that puts the board about 4-5 inches off your chest which is right in the ballpark of the area where unshirted benches get stuck.

So my suggestion, ditch the lockouts---your triceps are fine.  work on the sticking point in the middle about 4 inches off the chest.  That is more important


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey you guys is it normal to cg floor press more than you can cg bench press?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey you guys is it normal to cg floor press more than you can cg bench press?



It could be possible, yes.  On the floor press, you are eliminating the bottom part of the press.  Therefore, if the bottom is your weakest part, you'd be eliminating the weakest part and could theoretically press more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It could be possible, yes.  On the floor press, you are eliminating the bottom part of the press.  Therefore, if the bottom is your weakest part, you'd be eliminating the weakest part and could theoretically press more.



Dammit lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

those are some kick ass dumbell rows double d.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> *ME Bench*
> Incline
> 135x5
> 155x5
> ...


And you say I beat you at inclines! Yeah right. Actually, you have inspired me DD.... maybe I will try this exact wo to see if I can incline press that 

I agree with Stewart. Rack lockouts should be done with heavier weight then you are used to. Reason being to get your CNS used to holding and pressing the heavier weight. Damn, I wish I had a power rack at my gym!


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

*Stewart- *Thanks, I will switch to DB Bench. Appreciate it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

*Brutus*-Those rows are pretty tough! I felt like I was going to puke after a while!

*JD*-Glad to inspire someone along the way. My numbers definitly have been jumping up some. Do keep in mind that my all time high on bench was 365 and they say muscle has memory so I think that it should be kinda easy to reach that, but then I want to do above and beyond that! And who are you kiddding your incline presses are massive.


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I decided to go back to speed workouts instead of reps just because after all the reading I have did I want to get the most out of my strength! 

Weigh this morning at 213.2lbs. 

*DE Squat*
Speed Squats
175x3-for 10 sets
*Super fast and super effective!

SLDL
275x8 for 3 sets (not hard should've went up to 300 or so)

Pullups
3x8 for 3 sets

Hyperextensions
BW+25lbsx10 for 4 sets

Decline Weighted Crunches
BW+25lbsx20 for 3 sets.

Workout time-50minutes

All in all pretty exhausting, but I feel it in my back something serious!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> SLDL
> 275x8 for 3 sets (not hard should've went up to 300 or so)
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah well that's what happens when you do 24 SLDLs with 275 pounds!  How do you do your stiff legs?  I ask because I read about a technique where you place your toes on 25 pound plates and then lift the bar off the floor, stopping short of coming all the way up to keep the tension on your legs and I tried it, and damn, I did those on Sunday with only 185 pounds and my hamstrings are still sore as shit today, and it's like 3 days later.

but I would love to someday be able to use 275 on this exercise, but I gots a long way to go for that


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh and by the way, if the Cardinals wind up winning the series against the Mets, I might have to stop giving you free advice, lol!  I mean, I am a Yankees fan, but I still have to root for NY in this situation, so if you want your bench to keep going up, you'd better hope the mets win!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2006)

Great workout!!! .. LOL I can't stand High rep squats or SLDL's .. too barfy for me! Espically if they're back to back, Kudos to ya!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2006)

sld like that must kill your hams


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Big D looking strong in here man...glad to see it!

Still cutting heavy or whats on the agenda for now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> *JD*-Glad to inspire someone along the way. My numbers definitly have been jumping up some. Do keep in mind that my all time high on bench was 365 and they say muscle has memory so I think that it should be kinda easy to reach that, but then I want to do above and beyond that! And who are you kiddding your incline presses are massive.


My best all time was 320, but I would be lying if I didn't mention I was 'assisted', and I was holding back because I had some injuries. If I didn't I probably would have been closer to 345-350. Best natural is 300. I don't like doing singles anymore, mainly because it is hard on my arthritic elbows, so I try not to go below 4 reps. Honestly, I would be happy to maintain where I'm at, ain't gonna happen though.  Instead I like to provide encouragement to people like yourself  . I would love to see you hit 8 plates!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

nice workout, D!


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

*Stew* I am going to have to give those sldl a try! I am always up for improving! I wish I never wouldve taken like a year and a half off, I couldnt imagine where I would be. As far as the Mets tonight, I am very well prepared for this game! I have all my cards things on and I am pumped up for this. Really wish we couldve clenched last night with Carp going, but Soup is having a good year as well, I like our odds!

*Tom* I have puked many times on leg days. But that was on lifts that benefits me as a bodybuilder. As you can see now I am trying to increase all of my lifts and hoping to compete sometime in the next few years. The only thing is I am a very shy person and dont like alot of attention, however I have always drawn that to myself with my size over the past few years, which is the kind of attention I like, haha!

*Brutus*And yes they do!!!

*DB*Well right now I am simply trying to increase my big 3 lifts. I am doing the westside program, or something like it. Tons of rows and tricep work! Thanks for the encouragement!

*JD*I would love to hit 4 plates!!! I think it is attainable! The only thing is I am gaining a little bit of fat and I hate it!!! I just weighed and I tipped the scales at 216. Thats the most I have weighed in a very long time. But I need the food to grow and I cant stop now all of my lifts are going up. Why dont you think your bench will stay where it is at??

*Burner*Thank you very much.


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

*DE Bench*

Speed Bench
190x3 (10 Sets) (60% of my 1rm)
Never rested more than 30 seconds, super fast. These always seem easy, but if westside says they will work than who am I to argue?

Close Grip Bench
205x6
185x12
195x10
*Gotta find the correct weight here, thought 225 would be easy, but had a rude awakening. Did that in college, but now seems the old triceps need some extra attention!

DB Rows
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
*Went light today to really try on working with explosivness.

Shoulder Press (In front of head)
135x10 (really easy)
145x10 (great form all the way down to the collar bone each time)
150x8 (Again good form until last rep)

Bent Over Laterals
30x10
30x10
25x10
*Damn lower back is still sore so I decided to drop weight on last one. 

*Workout time*-1 hour 5 minutes

Weighed at 3:00pm-216.4

Well I am feeling pretty fat. I dont want to cut because I love the strength gains I am getting, however I dont know how much longer I can take it. I hate feeling pudgy!

GO CARDS!!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

F'it dude, it will be winter time soon. You can always cut in the spring.


----------



## Spud (Oct 19, 2006)

Very impressive! You should definitely cut in the spring and keep that bit of extra "warmth" on for the winter 

When you do speed BP's, do you go fast only on the way up or both up and down?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha you know your harcore when you've vomitted after a leg day!

Do you have any certain time frame that you would like to compete by?
About the fat gain - how is your diet looking now?

Ps another great lookign workout there


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2006)

So ya gonna keep the CG work and improve it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2006)

Double D said:


> Why dont you think your bench will stay where it is at??


You WILL hit those 8 plates man, you are a strong mofo, and have plenty of time to hit that goal.  Realize most athletes are at their best when they are in the early 30's.  Long time to go for you man.

At 50, testosterone levels drop, recovery ability drops, there is just no way you can maintain.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

*KelJu* I know. Just kills me to get chubby. But I am going to take everyones advice and stick with it. My strength gains have been pretty steady.

*Spud* When it comes to speed bench you are suppose to come down as quickly as possible as well, just do it under control. Bodybuilders work on the negative, but whenver trying to increase power you are simply trying to go as quickly as possible, without bouncing. 

*Tom* I dont know when I would plan on competing, it would definitly be after I hit 400 plus on my bench. I am very proud and wouldnt want to go and embarrass myself. My diet is ok as well. I have been trying to up my complex carbs and doing well with that. My good fats are high as well as my protein. I would say lately I have been taking in around 3,000 calories. 

*Brutus* Whenever doing westside, CG bench is very important so I wont be leaving it behind anytime soon. 

*JD* Yeah I know what you mean by the whole testosterone thing is going down at around age 50 (well not first hand). But I think if you stick with it and keep everything solid you will be ok for a while anyways. I have faith! I want those 8 plates!!!!!!!!

Well guys and gals ME leg day tonight. Or maybe even tommorow morning, depending on what the wife wants me to do. Either way it will happen one of the 2 days. Not real excited about it, but hey gotta do it. 

Oh and by the way.......GO CARDS!!!!!!! That was a beautiful game last night!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> At 50, testosterone levels drop, recovery ability drops, there is just no way you can maintain.


----------



## Spud (Oct 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Spud* When it comes to speed bench you are suppose to come down as quickly as possible as well, just do it under control. Bodybuilders work on the negative, but whenver trying to increase power you are simply trying to go as quickly as possible, without bouncing.



So do you actually pull the bar down, or allow gravity to do its thang and decelerate it at the last moment?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Dont give up guys mind is key not T levels


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Dont give up guys mind is key not T levels


You've never tried steroids have you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

No have you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually, yes. So I know what a difference testosterone levels can make


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Actually, yes. So I know what a difference testosterone levels can make



shutdown  ,but common man if you think you will you will.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Actually, yes. So I know what a difference testosterone levels can make



shutdown  ,but common man if you think you will succeed you will succeed.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

*Spud* Kinda let gravity do its thing. I wouldnt think with 60% of your 1rm you would be able to pull the bar down without bouncing it. 

*JD* I got caught up in the whole steroids thing like 5 years ago. I did a simple cycle of test, deca, and dbol. However I wouldnt say it really did a whole lot in the ways of making me strong, however it did put 30lbs onto me. The thing is after I got off of it, I was at 235. I then went to shit. Seemed like all the hardness turned into fat. It was pretty crappy. So I decided I would never do them again unless I was desperate. But yes whenever you get older and your body stops producing test, then yes you got to look somewhere for it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the Cardinals did the unthinkable last night and beat the Tigers with their worst pitcher, however Reyes did look like a cy young award winner. One down 3 to go.


----------



## Spud (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah ok. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been slackin lately with recording my diet. So heres today thus far.
*Meal 1*
oats
32 ounces milk (I know I know, but was running behind for work)

*Meal 2*
scoop and a half of protein 
handful of almonds
(I know I need some carbs here, however I did happen to bring a potato for lunch so I will have 1 there)

*Meal 3 (In about 2 hours)*
Chicken Breast
Green Beans
Red Potato
Natty PB (1tbs)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2006)

So how did the ME leg day go?? Or did it? hahaha


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

No it didnt happen. Friday night I took my wife out for our anniversary and it went horrible. And then yesterday I was just trying to recover. I am doing it tonight however. I figure if I do it tonight then I can take tommorow off. But we will see depending on what I feel whenever I get home.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

So my damned chicken was spoiled and I had to throw it away. Its all I brought so instead I had 

Whey 2 scoops
Almonds
Red Potato
Green Beans. 

URGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Friday night I took my wife out for our anniversary and it went horrible. And then yesterday I was just trying to recover.


You ok?


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Fine now. 

Well my Mother brought me somethings to eat. 

Meatloaf!!!!!!!
Potatoes (Yuck)
Green Beans

My mom isnt no where the cook that my wife is!!!! But it was nice of her either way!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

I love meatloaf. You know how your mom makes it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> *JD* I got caught up in the whole steroids thing like 5 years ago. I did a simple cycle of test, deca, and dbol. However I wouldnt say it really did a whole lot in the ways of making me strong, however it did put 30lbs onto me. The thing is after I got off of it, I was at 235. I then went to shit. Seemed like all the hardness turned into fat. It was pretty crappy. So I decided I would never do them again unless I was desperate. But yes whenever you get older and your body stops producing test, then yes you got to look somewhere for it.


I want to go on record that I do not condone steroid use. After training for 14 years, and the advent of legal 'prohormones', I tried 1AD and was surprised at the positive results. Later I tried transdermal 4AD and M1T. I responded very well. That got me interested in trying the 'real' thing and did a test only cycle. Really disappointed with the results, and the test was real. I then tried, like you, a test, deca, and dbol cycle except the crazy part was the test was prop, so I was doing every other day injections for 14 weeks! That cycle kicked ass, but afterwards I had hypertension which I still have today (maybe coincidence), and high hemoglobin which took almost a year to came back down to normal. This was two years ago.

So, no more 'roids for me either. My point is with all other things being equal, if your testosterone levels drop, you will be weaker. 

How are you and the wife doing? PM me if you want. I am a veteran at arguing with the missus . Maybe I can offer some advice.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah...do tell...remember you were asking for Anniversary ideas. What happend?
Sounds at least it wasn't that BAD...if u say you are doing better.


Wanna hear some crap? Valentine's Day. (most people hate..now I know why)
I'm usually single...especially at that time of year...lucky or not...you be the judge..
I waited too loong to get reservations at a nice restaraunt..so I got creative:
I made up a nice R.S.V.P You Are Invited to Dinner invitaion to the now ex..left that note (wich included a 'reservation time for seating for two at: Mike's Steak and Cocktail Lounge. Dinner for two, with moon light dancing and all.) as well as a dozen roses on her counter for her to find.
She arrived at the appointed time...everything went...WELL...at the end f the evening...we are just lying in the bed...and I asked her a question...she got all kinds of bent..and left. 
next day said she didn't want to talk about it..and we'll never celebrate V-Day again...(kinda funny how true THAT prediction turned out to be)

three years later. (this year) We were talking on the phone...and I happened to bring up that night. I just asked what the hell I said that pissed her off so much. Get this:
 SHE MISUNDERSTOOD WHAT I HAD ASKED! IT WAS HER DAMN FAULT MY PERFECTLY PLANNED AND EXECUTED EVENING OF ROMANCE WAS TRASHED...'cause she heard something in her head, not what was actually said. Women...
What did I ask? if she or we wanted to go back to her place and take care of her dogs..'cause they hadn't been out in hours...

Hope your night was better than my fiasco....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> tried 1AD and was surprised at the positive results. Later I tried transdermal 4AD and M1T. I responded very well.


Same here! Was your 1AD a spray? Mine was...sprayed it on chest and on inside of arms....
Pisses me off that Bush...banned them. WTF? Safe, OTC meds that can help a person achieve better health get banned..while cigarattes, when cigarettes, which causes thousands of death per year...are illegal...
smart move, sir....
ok..off my soap box..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2006)

Arg .. sorry to hear about the anniversary .. 
If you need anyone to talk to, or just someone to to get 'things off your chest you can give me a shout anytime.

On a side note though, have fun with that leg workout  !


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

Wassup D - 

Yeah, women are tough.  Don't sweat it.  

Tough nite for the birds.  But I just can't bring myself to dislike the Tigers or their fans.  They all just seem so nice....


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2006)

Well guys I will get back to all of you whenever I get time. Today I have none however. I got ME Legs TONIGHT!!!! I will try and get some responses out there tommorow night. BTW Burner crazy story. JD I am not the best argueer in the world thats for sure. Tom thanks bud. Pylon, I know what you mean I like all the players but their #2 hitter cant recall his name. Way to cocky for me. Brutus, I have no idea what she does with her meatloaf, all I know it is good. 

Alrighty guys I will get back to ya in a better extent probably tommorow until then be safe and be yourself. Cya guys.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Brother D2, sorry about the bad night, hope all is much better now!!! Best wishes for you and yours my Friend!!!

About the Tigers, I am just blown away that NOTHING was done about that cheatin Rogers, I mean come on, it could not have been more obvious!!! And if you go back and look at each of his other starts in the post season, he has it on his hand EVERY time!!!
Sorry didn't mean to ramble on in your journal, just can't stand that kinda crap!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

lookin' forward to seeing the workout, D...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 24, 2006)

Here was last nights workout

ME Squat

Romain Deadlift
135x10
225x5
295x3
345x3
385x1
420x1 (better than last time and seemed pretty easy)
435xfailure

Lunges
100 lbs DB'sx8 (4 sets)

Hyperextensions
bwx15 (4 sets)

Glute Ham Raises
Partner held legs for tensionx10 (3 sets, kinda gay!)

Barbell holds
225x45 seconds
285x20 seconds
285xfailure

Workout time -1 hour and 2 minutes

Weight this morning was 214.7lbs.

Sorry guys really no time again, but tommorow night I will be able to reply to all. Thanks guy....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2006)

Hitting those dead lifts and lunges with a vengeance.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dang, D- that's a hella' workout!


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

*Brutus*- Deads or any lift whenever going to your 1rm is always tough, but those lunges are brutal.

*Burner*- Thank you very much. Its funny because I always push myself so much harder knowing I can come here and post it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice RDL's.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

*fufu* Thank you. I will get 450 in about 2 months I have faith in that. I figure my all time high was 475 so I ought to be able to get to that pretty easily, however I use the word easily very loosely.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey double d have you ever used a shirt during benching?


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope never have. Honestly I have never seen one, other in a catalog or on the net. You got to remember the only thing I have ever lifted for is simply for bodybuilding, I have never lifted to increase strength.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey DD, your last weigh in was 214.7. Whats your estimated body fat%?


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

Some good numbers here, good work!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2006)

Looked like one hell of a workout!! GREAT numbers!


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

*Tom* Yeah now that I finally got to it. haha.

*Mista* My bodyfat about 2 months ago was around 10 or 11, now I would guess 14 or 15. I have been on a bulk for a while now. Bench numbers have been goin up steadily. Lookin for 400 at a 1 rm sometime in the next year!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2006)

Based on the workouts you're posting, you're adapting quite nicely to Westside training.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2006)

wow! your lifts are impressive!


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2006)

*TT* Yeah man I like it alot. Have had nothing but success with it!

*BulkMeUp* Thank you. They are just starting to go up again. I got stuck in a rut for a while, with simply bodybuilding training and very little strength training. 

As for tonight I got ME Bench. I am just hoping I have a babysitter.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

Was'sup, D!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

Romanian deads looking strong man!


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

I havent been getting into the gym here in the past week. My last workout was Monday. Wow do I feel like some crap! I am lifting tonight. I got ME Bench. I have been feeling a bit under the weather. 

On a side note my Cardinals are looking for a World Series title tonight!!!! GO CARDS!!!!

*Burner* How are thing?

*JD* Thanks, I really felt like I should be able to do 435 on that. But just didnt have it in me. Was kinda upset.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Double d how do you go about setting up for a bench 1rm?


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

Well if you mean going about finding out what your 1rm is well its simple kinda build up to it meaning go up weight slowly until you get to your 1rm. Building up to it basically means you are warming up to it. 

My workout tonight was

ME Bench
*Towel Bench* (Kinda like board presses, but the thing I used I couldnt actually let the weight settle on) *Also this is only 2 inches off of my chest.*
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3
305x1
325x1
335x1
345x1

*DB Rows*
120x10 (for 3 sets)

*Military Press*
145x10
155x10
165x8

*Close Grip Bench*
195x8 (for 3 sets)

*Bent Over Laterals*
30x10 (for 3 sets)

Workout Time-45 minutes

Well off to bed I got a softball game tommorow at 8am. Need to get some rest. Going to be pretty chilly.

But guess what the Cardinals are world champs, how awesome is that?!?!?!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2006)

How 'bout Them Birds!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got a softball game tommorow at 8am. Need to get some rest. Going to be pretty chilly.



Is this a special tournament?  Wish I had an opportunity for a few more games this fall, although not today.  There's some really ugly weather around here today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 28, 2006)

Liking your military pressing and benching D.


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

*Pylon* Well I was pretty happy to see them win. They had an amazing postseason! They definitly were the very last team that anyone who have picked to win it. Hell they were even picked to lose against the Padres (give me a break). I liked to see them win with Puljos not hitting, showed alot of heart.

*TT* No its not a special tournament or anything, they actually are still having leagues here. Its called fall ball. I normally dont play in it. To cold for me, but I have the weekend off so they asked me to play. However it got rained out!

*Brutus* Thanks buddy. My military is actually going up. Along with my bench, however I am gaining a belly as well. I feel like a fatty. I know the common opinion is stay with it, but its becomming more than I can handle. I got belly fat now, urgh!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats on your Cards!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2006)

hahaha your warm-up bench up is practically my BW and my working weight.
Another great workout!

 .. sorry to hear about the developing belly. I bet it's not as bad as you think though  . Besides the strength gains are goign to be worth a little bit of pudge, not to mention you'll be able to get those abs back at anytime!

Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's in here BRother D2!!! How bout them Cardinals huh!!! Hope all is well in your world my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Was the game good? I only watched the first couple innings.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Was the game good? I only watched the first couple innings.



It was if you were a Cardinal's fan, not so much if cheering for the Tigers.  I don't know if you saw the Pujols to Weaver putout at first, but that was a great play.  Other than Duncan dropping a routine fly ball and Velander unable to throw a ball from the pitcher's mound to third base accurately, the game was well played.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It was if you were a Cardinal's fan, not so much if cheering for the Tigers.  I don't know if you saw the Pujols to Weaver putout at first, but that was a great play.  Other than Duncan dropping a routine fly ball and Velander unable to throw a ball from the pitcher's mound to third base accruately, the game was well played.



Hmmm.

Verlander seemed a bit nervous in the beginning. He was throwing 100 mph pitches! Crazy. I wonder how he will turn out in the future.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

I would cut or recomp. After a certain point fat cells will mutiply and once they have been made you can't get rid of them you can only shrink them.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got belly fat now, urgh!!!!


welcome to my hell....

Nice #'s, D!


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow I got alot of replying to do. Glad my journal is such a busy place...haha.

*JD* The series wasnt a great one, but the ending was great if a Cards fan. However the series before with the Mets was a fantastic one! Great games nearly every night!

*Tom* Well my wife tells me I am silly and I dont look any different, but I can tell a difference. Kinda sucks, but yes I love the numbers going up! It is great to workout at this point. Everytime I do some type of bench the weight goes up. I love it. I dont know if I will ever be able to quit westside training.

*Archie, Fufu, TT* Fellas I really couldnt be any happier with my Cards, sure the Tigers gave us alot of runs, but no one can argue with the Cards pitching, it was phenominal! Now if I can get my Rams on the same page, haha. But I am only about 1/2 of an nfl fan as I am a mlb fan.

*Brutus* I am considering it. However like I have stated it is tough to do that because I see my strength numbers increasing with every workout. We shall see though.

*Burner* What would you do? Cut or keep at it and start a cut around January or so?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm with ya, I am DEFINATLY from Cardinal Nation more than the Lambs, er I mean the Rams!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey mi amigo- ha! You obviously don't know me very well! I am the LAST person you wanna talk about nutricion. (bulk or cut) I just eat.
I HATE cardio..but it is gonna be a necasarry evil...
What do YOU want?
You are getting the high of seeig your strength go up. So, continue with that. Personally: I don't buy into the 'you can't put on muscle and burn fat at the same' time bull shit.
When you work out, you burn cals. Muscle at rest still burns cals.
If you don't wan to do cardio..or much..tweak your cal intake. It will take a while, but you can still add muscle and drop BF%. (just won't put on the strength as fast)
Now me..I cna't stand the gut I have...so I am gonna have to add in cardio...But, I am still gonna work on getting my 'old' strength back.

'cause as I understand it...when you 'cut', you are gonna burn off some of that hard to get muscle, right? So, learn to tweak your numbers...(cals) and continue to grow while also getting rid of the unecasarry body fat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> So, learn to tweak your numbers...(cals) and continue to grow while also getting rid of the unecasarry body fat.


That's my plan


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

*Burner* Yeah I gotcha. I know by my personal experience I dont keep my strength whenever I cut. But I dont think I do it correctly either. I lose to much weight to fast.I dont lose much size just strength. But I am going to keep doing what I am doing and then about the January or so start a cut.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well yesterday I had no time to workout so I decided to try and see where my 1rm was for bench. So I did this
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x1
305x1
320x1
325x1
330xfailed.

Didnt feel real strong but I think without all of the singles in there I think I could do 330. As for today I decided I need a few days off. I dont feel to motivated and am feeling kinda lazy. 

As for yesterday I had to take my baby girl to the doc. She has been dealing with a rash for a couple of weeks and every doctor we took her to didnt know what it was. So we decided to take her to a dermatologist. Immediatly he walked in and said exactly what it was. I cant pronounce it but he said it would just have to run itscourse and said it would take about 2-3 months to go away. She has been itching alot and I feel bad for her, poor baby. 

On another note I am thinking about going light this week because I work 4 12 hour shifts this week. So I was going to do 1 single total body workout and call it for the week. I have really never did it so anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

IF i feel like shit or unmotivated then i take a week off. On the total body workout just do like squats, deads,chins,bench, and accessory stuff if you want to.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

I figure I may do this just to maintain strength.

Bench-3x12-15
Military-3x12-15
Rows-3x12-15
Deads-3x8 (I do not like going really light on these)
Lunges-4x20 (I dont have a squat rack at home and dont feel like driving 30 minutes for 3 sets of squats)

I think that ought to do it.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

is there anything that can be put on yur daughter to ease her itching?

If u are feelig burnt..don't push it.Listen to your body. Get balanced and hit it again next Monday...trust me...if u go longer..you will find excuses not to go..then one thing leads to another..and then you end up like me. So....do what ya gotta do, my friend.
Whole body? Yeah, hit al the major compound exercises and maybe an ancillary or two. (arms)


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Burner.

Yeah they gave her some type of cream and also we are giving her some other type of oral that is suppose to help ease the itching. 

BTW I want to take some time off, but the I wont be able to go again until next Tuesday and wow that seems like a long time off????


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

just a week. eat, sleep...spend some quality time w/ the family...then it will be Tuesday and you will be ready to hit it.
Chomping at the bit, as the saying goes.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah you are right. It will be an internal batal with myself but I guess i can stand to be lazy for a week.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

but no more than a week....maybe just do some cardio instead if u get too 'antsy'...


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Gotcha.....I probably wont do shit. A week off is a week off. I think I will just be lazy. And spend sometime with the family.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

..and have some ice cream....

I have to watch out....I see egg nog is on the shelves already...I LOVE that stuff....dam!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

As long as I put some alcohol in it of course!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah....now THAT'S a topping!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well the daughters are going to come home tonight with some candy from all the trick or treating. URGH it will be hard to keep my hands out of it! Oh well....I will try and not go crazy during this time, but then again its easy to do. I have been eating like some crap lately anyways.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

I LOVE EGGNOG.....  rum or not.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

I think I would just soon have some beer, but egg nog is pretty good. I havent drank in a few weeks I think I am about due. Egg Nog it is. But not for about another week. I got 7 straight 4-12 shifts. URGH!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

is that 7 days of 4pm - midnight?

I allow myself about 2 quarts of egg nog from Thanksgiving thru New Years...


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes well its 3 4pm-mid then 4 noon-midnights.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

I dont think my girls would go to any place like that! They were scared of a huge pumpkin on the front porch last night.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

didn't they take the peanuts' holiday shows TV? Those were classics...today's youth is at a loss...
C'mon...the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

They were pretty good but nowadays its spongebob and fairly odd parents not to mention dora.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

hmm..not the same


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh I know. Actually if you have seen Jimmy Nuetron, its really pretty good. But yes not the same. I got the boomerang network at home and it has things like, scooby doo, smurfs, snorks, jetsons, just to name a few. Kids arent to into that, but I catch myself watching it time to time. Oh also Flintstones.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> They were pretty good but nowadays its spongebob and fairly odd parents not to mention dora.



Teletubbies rock!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

No no TT. I am against that. I wont even let my kids watch that. It is right there with Barney cant stand to watch anything like that!!! I am almost postive I am going to get a Barney next.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am almost postive I am going to get a Barney next.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Not suprised. Atleast your keeping it children friendly...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got the boomerang network at home and it has things like, scooby doo, smurfs, snorks, jetsons, just to name a few. Kids arent to into that, but I catch myself watching it time to time.



OK, one for you Double D.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

There we go some scooby time. NICE!!!!


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

You have good taste in cartoons.

Spounge Bob, Odd Parents, Jimmy Neutron

I like em too


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I got 2 little girls who have to watch them everyday so I fall into them to. Its amazing how far cartoons have come!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha, Scooby dooby dooooooo.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

I was always a catdog ,dexter's lab, and gundam wing guy


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont think my girls would go to any place like that! They were scared of a huge pumpkin on the front porch last night.



Shit i still get scared of clowns . If you quote me I'll deny it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

I like Sponge Bob.  I can hear the song in my head as I type... SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS!


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

No quotteing, just alot of laughter. 

Well guys I am feeling pretty lazy after a few days of no lifting, but I figure its for the best. Just another 5 days....urgh. Haha.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Fruit Punch crystal lite is pretty damned awesome. So if you guys are looking for a good drink to help get your H2O, well then reach for this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like Sponge Bob.  I can hear the song in my head as I type... SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fruit Punch crystal lite is pretty damned awesome. So if you guys are looking for a good drink to help get your H2O, well then reach for this.



I like the lemonade and pink lemonade.  I'll have to give the punch a try.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate breaks 
They're a necessary evil ... I'll be going on one this following week so I can understand your 'pain' hahaha . 
So how'd your daughters enjoy halloween? Did they bring home a good haul? 
They have fruit punch crystal light now?? The only ones that I've seen that are red are 'Strawberry orange banana & rasberry ice' .. hmm maybe a states thing?


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Well to start out here they really arent Crystal light. They are a Walmart brand. But they are really good.

As far as my girls and their Halloween candy, they have like 5 freakin bags full! And I am a freak whenever it comes to candy especially chocolate! Its going to be tough!


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Last night from 4-12 I drank 120 ounces of that fruit punch crystal light! I was pissin all night long. Didnt get much sleep because of it. Maybe I will think it through next time. 

On another note I weight this morning and weighed in at a whopping 216.3. This bulk is actually going as planned, but with me not lifting this week it sure does make me feel like a fatty. Cant wait to get back at it next Tuesday!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fruit Punch crystal lite is pretty damned awesome. So if you guys are looking for a good drink to help get your H2O, well then reach for this.


You need to be careful.  It has a lot of aspartame which has been proven to cause a lot of health issues.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes I know this. Matters fact my grandmother died of cancer whenever she was 58 and she drank diet soda non-stop and the doctors said that it couldve been a cause of it.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.

There are better options out there.  This is what I use:  http://www.emperorsherbologist.com/c-splash.php


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Those do look pretty good. I will give them a try sometime. 

Well everyone I am dieing to get back to the gym. I hate not lifting I am wanting to start back and make fantastic gains. Here I am off for 3 days and its killing me. Sheesh......


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I know how you feel, I take a week off quite ofte(about every 3 1/2-5 weeks). Once you get passed day 4 or 5 it isnt as bad, and by that time it is almost over. It is all for the greater good though.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Last night from 4-12 I drank 120 ounces of that fruit punch crystal light! I was pissin all night long. Didnt get much sleep because of it. Maybe I will think it through next time.
> 
> On another note I weight this morning and weighed in at a whopping 216.3. This bulk is actually going as planned, but with me not lifting this week it sure does make me feel like a fatty. Cant wait to get back at it next Tuesday!



HAHAH! im drinkin crystal light right now...
its sooo goood....pink lemonade is the way to go...haha


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I got some of that to. It isnt to bad either. I actually just polished off 32 ounces of fruit punch. I am going to cut back on these however, Jodi is right.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

well i mean...i take like a week off from drinking one of the 2 quart servings...so im not constantly drnkin the stuff...so i thinki m fairly safe..haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You need to be careful.  It has a lot of aspartame which has been proven to cause a lot of health issues.



 I'm gonna die.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice I like that!


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh I about forgot....I did some BW exercises today

Pushups (RI 1 minute)
61 in 35seconds
68 in 40 seconds
70 in 45 seconds

Situps (RI 1 Minute)
45 in 60 seconds
42 in 60 seconds
35 in 60 seconds

Pullups (RI 1 1/2 Minute)
bwx15
bwx14
bwx18 (failure)

Well thats about it. 

It all lasted about 20 minutes.

Sorry I forgot about all of that. I did that at work whenever I got here. I did some pullups off some oil pipes here in the place.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

so wut exactly do u do for ur job?...like wut r u?


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I hydrogenate oil. I deal with hydrogen gas. I have alot of free time, hell I am at work now!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh I about forgot....I did some BW exercises today
> 
> I did that at work whenever I got here. I did some pullups off some oil pipes here in the place.



  Now that's hardcore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I deal with hydrogen gas


That exactly what my wife and kids say they have to do because of me! 

Oh wait!  That's a different kind of gas....


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Haha....yeah, but mine is actually explosive. Kinda crazy if something ever happens I wont be posting here anymore, if you catch my drift?!?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Haha....yeah, but mine is actually explosive.


So is mine! Haha

But seriously, I know what you mean. Be careful dawg.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Well JD I did a minor bw workout today. I couldnt take a week off completely! It was killing me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey man i wouldn't sweat it sometimes i just do really light workouts as my dead loads. Stay strong man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> There are better options out there.  This is what I use:  http://www.emperorsherbologist.com/c-splash.php



The question i care about is does it spike insulin?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 3, 2006)

protein makes my farts smell rediculously bad...whew...i acutally just farted...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> The question i care about is does it spike insulin?


Nope, not at all


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll give it a try then. well in reality it will be my mom and sister giving it a try.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Well overtime has been cancelled here at work! So yeah baby, i am starting back out on Monday! I know its only been like 4 days off but I am diein here. Whenever I start my cut I want you guys to be brutally honest....deal?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well overtime has been cancelled here at work! So yeah baby, i am starting back out on Monday! I know its only been like 4 days off but I am diein here. Whenever I start my cut I want you guys to be brutally honest....deal?



That post is crap. j  man ok i'll be honest with you. So are you gonna be posting  pics?


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I would really like to. I dont have anything to post. I do all of my posting here at work. Theres definitly nothing here to post any pics. 

But as long as I get some honesty I will be good. I will think of you guys before I shove junk into my mouth.

BTW my cutting isnt going to be till January of February.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whenever I start my cut I want you guys to be brutally honest....deal?



You've come to the right place.  

I'll alert the team.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I want you guys to be brutally honest....deal?


ok..you're ugly...
wait...were we supposed to start yet?


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ok..you're ugly...
> wait...were we supposed to start yet?



No not yet.....god cant even wait till I say start.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm just...trying to help...


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Been eatin like a pig. Damn halloween candy! Had some peanut MM's. URGH. Then got to work and they had pizza as an appreciation for the workers. So yeah rough day. But a tasty one.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

you are CARB LOADING.....think of all the energy and strength you are gonna have MOnday....
THink glass 1/2 full, son!


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats right!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You've come to the right place.
> 
> I'll alert the team.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats right!!! Much appreciated.


it's all how you look at it...me...I've got enough stored energy to power a small village in Etheopia...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

I've got 3 words for you.........

alpha lipoic acid.

Jodi can correct me if I am wrong, but I am under the impression that if you use this stuff prior to eating a high carb meal that you get better nutrient partitioning, meaning, the carbs you eat will be used by your muscles as opposed to being stored as bodyfat.

does that make sense?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> it's all how you look at it...me...I've got enough stored energy to power a small village in Etheopia...



yes, think potential energy.....you might just explode at any time


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I have seen it before. Never used it. ALA.....just reads on many of the bottles.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

...pull my finger?


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...pull my finger?



There sure is alot of fart talk around here!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow I feel like a punk. There sure is alot of talking here but no workouts. Cant wait till tommorow!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

When will you start your cut?  What's your goal _before _you start your cut?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Well my cut will start in January. My goal is to simply get back down to aroun 10%bf. I dont need single digits because I dont compete anymore. My number one goal is to cut slowly and keep my strength!!! I have been feeling pretty fat lately. I mean whenever I sit and I feel my pants getting a bit tight, thats whenever I start to wonder. I cant say that I got a weight I want to be at. Right now I am 216, over the summer I was as low as 197. I play softball every night but Sunday over the summer, so I have a hard time keeping weight on then. Been playing semi-pro softball for about 5 years now, and love it!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well my cut will start in January.



You're a smart man to wait until after the holidays.



Double D said:


> My goal is to simply get back down to aroun 10%bf. I dont need single digits because I dont compete anymore. My number one goal is to cut slowly and keep my strength!!! I have been feeling pretty fat lately. I mean whenever I sit and I feel my pants getting a bit tight, thats whenever I start to wonder. I cant say that I got a weight I want to be at. Right now I am 216, over the summer I was as low as 197. I play softball every night but Sunday over the summer, so I have a hard time keeping weight on then. Been playing semi-pro softball for about 5 years now, and love it!



There are plenty of supplements that'll help you keep your strength while you cut.  I'm not talking about that Super Extreme Cut Hydroxy crap either.  I'm talking about basic vitamins, minerals, and aminos.  Ask over in Diet & Nutrition.  I'm sure that one of the Goddesses there (Jodi, Emma Leigh, or trouble) can give you a list.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're a smart man to wait until after the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of supplements that'll help you keep your strength while you cut.  I'm not talking about that Super Extreme Cut Hydroxy crap either.  I'm talking about basic vitamins, minerals, and aminos.  Ask over in Diet & Nutrition.  I'm sure that one of the Goddesses there (Jodi, Emma Leigh, or trouble) can give you a list.



Thats my main thing. Keeping strength. I want to keep my 330 bench at around 200lbs. I kinda wanted to keep going and get my bench up to 350-360 before I cut, but I dont know if I can wait that long.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats my main thing. Keeping strength. I want to keep my 330 bench at around 200lbs. I kinda wanted to keep going and get my bench up to 350-360 before I cut, but I dont know if I can wait that long.


I'm not very knowledgeable about cutting, but I do know one thing: Don't cut too fast.  If you do that, you _will _lose strength.  I think the goal should be about a pound or two a week for optimal strength retention and fat loss.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking no more than 3lbs a week. I cut really fast last January. I lost like 45lbs in 2 1/2 months. My strength sure did drop, I lost like 50lbs on my bench! URGH.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I've got 3 words for you.........
> 
> alpha lipoic acid.
> 
> ...



True but one must make sure they get a high quality one. Walnuts contain ALA so if carbing up you could just eat a bunch of walnuts the meal before your carb meal. Maybe the best approach is post workout carb ups with ALA.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I will get my T's crossed and my I's dotted before I start. I have did cutting very badly in the past. I can always remember being very full before cutting and then afterwards thinking I would be bigger.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats my main thing. Keeping strength. I want to keep my 330 bench at around 200lbs. I kinda wanted to keep going and get my bench up to 350-360 before I cut, but I dont know if I can wait that long.



Doms is right don't cut to fast unless your 15% or above and even then stop at 12%. aim for about a 1 pound loss per week. I would go low carb with every 5th day as a carb day( don't go hog crazy try to keep it to two meals). Bcaa ,creatine, and power drive work good for me as strength enhancers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I will get my T's crossed and my I's dotted before I start. I have did cutting very badly in the past. I can always remember being very full before cutting and then afterwards thinking I would be bigger.



you think you've done cutting bad? I'm the one who had the eating disorder . Man i should've stopped at 135.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn man. I know some people had an eating disorder, but what was your starting wieght. I went from 240-197 at the beggining of spring this year. And did it in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn man. I know some people had an eating disorder, but what was your starting wieght. I went from 240-197 at the beggining of spring this year. And did it in 2 1/2 months.



160 went down to 120 i wish i had'nt i think it has messed up my height(not a bad thing for lifting heavy) and im always told i look 2-3 years younger than i am. I really started cutting 2 years agos.

Do you think it was all fat or do you think you lost a lot of muscle?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

So in 2 years you lost 40lbs? If so its a slow cut, but damn 120 is really freakin small. Is that what you weigh now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

I lost 20 and gained it back the first year but starved myself after that then "bulked" from 155 to 165 then i starved myself again then returned to 160. Then i discovered veggies and low carb diets and went from 160 to 120 in 3 months i was lean for the first time in my life and happy(i was happy before) if it counts for anytrhing. Now i have reverse anorexia and see myself as extremely skinny.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats pretty crazy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah i think i picked the right sport and forum though!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh I know you did. I have yet to find another site like this one around.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Wife really wants to go out tonight. I get off of work at midnight. This isnt going to happen I am planning on working out at 10 in the morning and it wont happen if I go out. Wish me luck! Shes pretty understanding most of the times though.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 4, 2006)

awww I would extend the unloading one extra day and go out with the wife for the night. Espically if you guys don't get the oppurtunity to do something like this often.. 
PS I agree with brutus ... for your cut stick to 1lb each week. No wonder you've had such bad experiences cutting if 3lbs a week is slow to you! Most people will aim to lose two lbs each week AT THE ABSOLUTE MOST. If you stick to 1lb I'm sure your going to notice alot better results, retaining LBM as well as strength.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Tom. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Go with you wife. Or wake up an hour and a half earlier and workout then and then go with your wife.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Well the guy who was suppose to take my place last night didnt show up so I worked from noon-4am yesterday so I didnt get up till 2 today and had no time to workout. So tommorow is my first day back, urgh!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey D!
That sux about your relief! I HATE SHIFT WORK!
Is the missus gonna let u make it up to her? did she go out w/ her girlfriends?
And...jus think one more day for all the energy you have consumed to build up and EXPLODE! tomorrow.
(think positive, brotha!)

..oh....and if that doesn't help...i DID go to the gym today and I am catching up to you...


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Catching up to me? Hell your probably stronger than me now. Not even saying you wasnt before hand!

She went out with my brother. Well my brother beat the shit outa some guy who tried to step betweem him and his g/f. The guy actually had to go to the hospital that night. His whole face swelled up, or so I was told. Fuckin shift work!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

That's awesome about your brother!
heh...
mens rules...that all men should know:
Don't get between a man and his food...
Dont get between a man and his significant other...

I just don't understand what goes thru some guy's minds...I mean..I could see on a dance floor...guy isn't paying attention..sees a good looking woman and tries to come up and dance w/ her..but if there is a guy there that says: hey...she's with me..the guy 'A' should say..oops and move on..

Naw..I'm old and fat...with a reminence of strength...you know what hurts...when u see friends that you haven't seen in a while..and they look at you and say: <sniff..sniff> You don't look that big any more.... 

heh...I'm working on updating my resume right now to send to my friend. Needs a little more...fluffing...but not too much...so as I cannot back it up..


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

It wouldve really gotta outa hand if I was there. I am very hot headed especially whenever I drink. And he had some friends there as well. The last time me and him went to a party together he got into it with some guy who was yelling at a friend of ours and the same shit happened. Only thing that time I was the one to hit the guy. 

Dude you arent old at all! I know you have it in ya, just need to really get dedicated! I have all the faith in the world in ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks, brotha! it'll happen again...my schedule is set pretty much now...and when I drop the real estate...in the spring..if not sooner, I'll have that much more time...
I still need to add in that evil and dreaded....cardio....the bane of my existance!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

heh....I like watching my friend in 'ation'...he's been training on and of in various styles of whatnot for 17 years now...he can more than take care of himself...so...if we were ever to get into it...I'd have to tell the guy I'd be 'dealing with':
whoa! Wait! Stop! Hold on a sec! I wanna watch this! (pointing to my friend)


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I cant say I know anyone at all that knows any kinds of martial arts, but I dont some people who can flat out throw down and its always good for them to be on your side.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Man D you don't seem like your that crazy . I pity the guy having 150+ pounds flying in his direction.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> I cant say I know anyone at all that knows any kinds of martial arts, but I dont some people who can flat out throw down and its always good for them to be on your side.


"I don't know karate..but I DO know crazy!"


heh...Iv'e got what..10 lessons with the ju jitsu now..so I can probably fight my out of a wet paper bag now..


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

150lbs? what do ya mean?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

You can bench 300+ pounds each fist could have about half that with acceleration.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I see I see. So it would be 175lbs worth then huh...haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

oh now...you're just REACHING, mister!


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Na its about right huh????


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Nevermind wrong math. URGH


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

to the principal's office with you, son! Learn your tables!


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha....and I just got outa college like 2 years ago. But I did do more drinking than learning. Hell I went to class drunk sometimes. 

I remember going to take my finals and I was nervous so I drank a beer. Well it didnt stop there. I drank all morning will my final at 2:00. I handed my paper in and all the professor said to me was (with a chuckle) "yeah, good luck"!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought that what college was...organized..and expensive..beer drinking...
classes like: Quarter bouncing 101 and advanced quarter bouncing 403

Physical science would be: bar crawling


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

ya ya, for sure. 

I got a c on the test however. Got me bye. I was happy.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL damnit I hate when I'm stuck at work and can't go out and something like that happens! 
bahahah thats AMAZING that you wrote your final drunk!! AND still managed to get a C! LMAO

p.s. I forgot to ask - How many times have you competed in the past? Did ya enjoy it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> LOL damnit I hate when I'm stuck at work and can't go out and something like that happens!
> bahahah thats AMAZING that you wrote your final drunk!! AND still managed to get a C! LMAO
> 
> p.s. I forgot to ask - How many times have you competed in the past? Did ya enjoy it?



Who would'nt enjoy flexing his ass in front of a crowd of men while only in s peedo after starving himself for 12-8 weeks and doing alot of cardio?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2006)

I would  (that is if I had the size, and weren't going to be laughed off the stage ..)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Martial Arts are a Great thing to get into, for the right reasons!!! Hope all is well for you Brother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

*Tom* I have competed only 2 times. I didnt like it much. It was suppose to be all natural and clearly wasnt. I got 3rd in one and 7th in another. I wont do it again however, I want to get into powerlifting. 

*Brutus* I tell ya buddy. I dont like speedos they suck pretty bad! I felt kinda gay, but it was a good experience. 

*Archie* I dont mean to knock competing because I know you do and you seem to be good at it. But its just not for me. Thanks brother, things are goin good.


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

ME Bench
*Speed Bench*
190x3 (for 8 sets) RI-30 seconds are less. (190 is about 60% of my max)

*Incline*
185x10 (easy)
195x10
195x7 ( I am getting me some CEE soon. Hopefully it will help me get those extra reps)

*DB Rows*
125x10
125x10
95x10 (very strict and a 2 second hold at the top)

*Skulls*
105x10
105x10
105x10
*Went light here, I decided I will protect my elbows. With the advice of some fellas on here!

*Alternating DB Curls*
35x10
35x10
35x10
*Biceps are weak in general, but oh well they dont mean much

*Bent over laterals*
30 DB'sx10
40 DB'sx10
40 DB'sx10

Pretty good workout back. DB rows were killer. Speed Bench is always easy, but kinda wears on ya a bit as well.

Weight this morning-213.3

Diet so far today (Comment on this will ya)
*Meal 1*
Shake-1 1/2 whey, 1/2 cup of oats, olive oil (1tbsp)

*Meal 2*
Steak
Broccolli (2 cups)
Red Potato (these are better than regular correct?)

*Meal 3 (Post workout)*
1 1/2 scoops of whey
1 1/2 cups of milk
Bannana
Fish oil

*Meal 4 (Hour and a half later)*
Tuna (1 can)
Bannana
Natty PB (1 tbsp)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2006)

Meal 1 -> May want to add some dairy (espically fat free plain yogurt) &/or some type of fruit here.

Meal 2 -> How long afterwards did you start your workout? How much fat in the steak? (two very huge variables due to this being your pre worout meal) Also I'm not 100% sure but yes I do believe Red potatos are better than regular ... however sweet potatos are even better, and better yet still are yams.

Meal 3 -> YAY!! Someone that actually uses Milk instead of water PWO  . Milk is SOOO great post workout and offers alot of benefits. Just make sure it's skim milk as you want as little fats as possible here, as fats are going to delay the digestion process. Which means taking those fish oil pills out of there and moving them to another meal in the day. 
Also you need more carbs here. Banana + milk are hardly enough for someone your size. I'd add some QUICK oats here (don't mistake these for the 'instant' oats .. they're cut into smaller pieces and were already steamed/cooked once. All meaning a greater surface area and easier/quick digestion. Another trick would be to let the oats sit/absorb in the milk overnight to even further increase digestion)

Meal 4 -> And hour and a half is on the longer side to have your post post workout meal .. make sure it's no later than this ..
Also get some more carbs in there!! If your going to be eating carbs at any point in the day it should be around your workouts. This is when they're goign to be used for energy, going to be benefical towards your workout (strength & recovery), and you get the heightened nutrient partioning effect happening around your workouts so take advantage of that.

Comments made


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D lookin solid bro!  Man I was just about to comment on your diet and post exactly what Tom did but he beat me to it....GREAT advise there bud!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Speed Bench*
> 190x3 (for 8 sets) RI-30 seconds are less. (190 is about 60% of my max)



I'm coming after you Double D.   Only 75 more lb to go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm coming after you Double D.   Only 75 more lb to go.



you guys BOTH got a ways to go before you catch ME


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, weak ass biceps, yet you do 125 x 10 db rows....hmmmm


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

*Tom*-Thanks. I will try. I just bought some yogurt today. 

*DB*-Atleast theres 2 of ya that are on the same page. 

*TT*-Its alright, you are still a strong fella. 

*Stew*-Cant let me have my moment. haha.. Strong fucker. But yeah those 125lbs db rows are a bitch, but I cant figure out why I can only curls what I can?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Stew*-Cant let me have my moment. haha.. Strong fucker. But yeah those 125lbs db rows are a bitch, but I cant figure out why I can only curls what I can?



well I am just the opposite, I have done curls of sets of 6 with 65 lbs as recently as october, and I can pretty much get 6 reps on close grip chins with bw+70lbs, yet I can barely bang out 10 db rows with only 105lbs, so go figure that one


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

*Stewart* Yeah that doesnt make much sense. Whenever I was in college I was curling the 60's 10 times and probably couldve done them more. Just doesnt seem like I can ever get that strength back.


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

*Meal 5*
Steak (6 ounces)
Broccolli (3 cups)
Natty PB

*Meal 6*
Steak (6 ounces)
Fish oil

Will have one more meal before bed tonight. I dont know what its going to be yet, but we shall see.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2006)

hahaha you have a phobia against carbs don't ya? 
Or are you trying to do some 'damage control' from recent Halloween indulgences?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Your looking very strong on the rowing buddy skull crushers seem to kill my elbows i can only imagine what 105 would do.

Veggies at each meal if possible. I agree about post workout move that red potatoe to post workout and take fish oil out of post workout. You may wanna make a whey protein shake during workout or better yet Bcaa which reduce DOMS and increase your anabolic hormones post workout the one catch is the cost. 3 pieces of fruit a day rotate the type and colors avoid dates. I wouldn't worry about spiking insulineek: heresy) unless you are looking for performance and don't care about fat loss, and possible diabetes. Fish oil at each meal taken in the middle of the meal(trust me). Try to get healthy fats at each meal except high carb containing ones. I agree about the low fat milk ,but for different reasons. I also agree with the low fat yogurt.


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

*Tom* It was getting late into the night and I didnt want to take any carbs in at that point. I have developed a small belly and I am really hating that! But I know it is cold out and I am trying to get my strength up. It is bulk time, but I hate lookin like shit!

*Brutus* The skull crushers seemed to be very light, just trying to save the elbows. As far as nutrition goes, what would be the purpose of not taking in the good fats on high carb meals?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Stewart* Yeah that doesnt make much sense. Whenever I was in college I was curling the 60's 10 times and probably couldve done them more. Just doesnt seem like I can ever get that strength back.



well, my wrists are slowly taking a beating, so any kind of curling movement really bothers them.  I was doing hammer curls, which didn't hurt my wrists, and got up to 65s with that, but now my left elbow has some serious tendinitis, so those are out right now, so like you said, the days of heavy curls might have passed us both, especially me


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure does seem like it has. I did alot of curls last winter and the poundage didnt go anywhere. So so far this year I havent did crap as far as curls go. I figure my rows and pullups will strengthen my biceps to the extent that they need to be.

BTW My back is sore as hell today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Carbs cause a insulin rise fats already store themselves easily they don't need the added help of insulin. Most unhealthy foods have high carbs and fats like pizza, ice cream, burgers,and so on.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Who would'nt enjoy flexing his ass in front of a crowd of men while only in s peedo after starving himself for 12-8 weeks and doing alot of cardio?


 


Tom_B said:


> I would  (that is if I had the size, and weren't going to be laughed off the stage ..)


rumor has it...if you put a sock down there...they won't laugh...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> *DB Rows*
> 125x10
> 125x10
> 95x10 (very strict and a 2 second hold at the top)
> ...


dam! were those with or w/out straps???

Light? ok..I'm gonna go put on a dress for my next day of skull crushers....'cause I must be using 'girlie' weights...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> rumor has it...if you put a sock down there...they won't laugh...



BAHAHAHA!! I was just asking for that one!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> rumor has it...if you put a sock down there...they won't laugh...



Didn't you say you did that when going out cruising for the ladies?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> dam! were those with or w/out straps???
> 
> Light? ok..I'm gonna go put on a dress for my next day of skull crushers....'cause I must be using 'girlie' weights...



i use 65X8-6 so don't feel bad


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother D2!!! SOLID #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice DB rows man! 105 on skullcrushers is light?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> BAHAHAHA!! I was just asking for that one!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Didn't you say you did that when going out cruising for the ladies?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

Heya -

Good lookin' w/out, chief!


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

*Brutus* Thanks, I need all the nutrition advice I can get. I am not the best in that aspect. I know a little, but after all of these years theres no excuse for knowing so little. Oh and I remember whenever I could only do that on skulls, ya it was a long time ago, but everyone has to start somewhere.

*Burner* No sock for me. Matters fact I didnt even think about it. All I could think about was am I big enough? And am I hard enough (no pun intended!). What are you skull crushing? I honestly dont think 105 is heavy whatsoever. After Stewart and JD basically talked me out of doing heavy ones anymore at the expense of my elbows. In college I was doing 135lbs for skulls for 10 reps and never felt anything in my elbows. Just seems like recently I can feel it alot more and its not comfortable. Oh and yes no straps. I try and go without them as much as possible and its helping with my deads. I cant do my 430 or so deads without straps, but I can do 400 without straps. Working up to it. 

*Tom* You were askin for it, your fault, Haha


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

*Archie* Thanks, seems like they are going up and about back to normal from before I hurt my shoulder. 

*JD* I guess I shouldnt call them light because some people dont think so, and with me saying that I guess it may be a little shitty of me. Sorry.

*Pylon* Thank you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe next time i take some pics i'll use a sock.


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Burner*  What are you skull crushing?


repping...I'm probably back down to abot 75lbs for a couple weeks..then should get back up to about 95. I got to 110's, but yeah...my elbos hurt me. I did switch my hands to the outer curve on the camber bar...so that helped.


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Very crazy workout today. I went to a buddies house to lift. I actually got all the way through what was suppose to be a leg day whenever he showed up. So he wanted to lift so I did a full body workout all together. Boy was it exhausting! So here it is. I am very dissapointed with it all however, I think last week off really hurt more than helped.

Squat
135x10
225x10
275x10
315x10
335x8
355x3
370x1

Deads
225x5
275x3
315x3
375x3
405x1
435xmiss

Hypers
45x15
45x15
45x10
45x10

*Now this is when he came in

Bench
135x10
155x8
185x5
225x3
250x3
275x3
315x1
*barely got 315! Horrible.

Incline
185x10
205x6
135x25

OH Press
135x10
135x10
135x10

DB Rows
125x10
125x10
125x10

Chins
bwx15
bwx17
bwx20 (failure)

DB Curls
45x8
45x8
40x8

Skulls
105x10
115x10

Dips
bwx15 (Easy, but tired)

Hangin knee raises
15 reps for 3 sets

Cable crunches
50x10
50x10
50x10

Well there it is, I know I know ridiculous, but I never really got to tired until the end. And I have ate a ton since. Not going to workout for a few days now. Workout time was like an hour and 45 minutes! Longest workout I have ever had.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeez....can you even move?  That's a long workout.  One week off didn't hurt you.  Knowing what I know now, one week off every 6-8 weeks is more beneficial then if you don't take breaks


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

My weights have went down is what sucks! Although my squat has went up a bit. Ya it was a dumb workout, but its a once a year thing, doesnt happen often!


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2006)

I got exhausted just reading that workout

 

Dont worry about not lifting as much. Give it a couple more sessions and you will be back there.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

I am not planning on touching a weight for atleast 2 days. And then I dont know. I think I wanna drop the westside and go with a bodybuilding routine again for a while. I am getting my first midnight over right now. I am tired! And I have been up since 7:30 yesterday. So its almost been 24 hours. URGH!! Goin home soon and going straight to bed. SOOOOO Tired!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

And here I thought that I did a high volume workout.    It's no wonder you struggled on the bench after having done those squats and deads.

Tell the truth now.  Half of that workout was for Burner, right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2006)

I guess it must be nice to be 25 huh?

what the hell were you thinking man?!?!?!

and ok, so you squatted 370, you were going for a max, I wasn't   still that's awesome, I bet I could do at least 350-360 for a max based on what I did yesterday, so I will give you this....you won the battle, but the war has just begun!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats quite the wo. Only way i would leave the room after such a wo would be on a stretcher!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, that workout is insane. I've never checked out your journal before, you're puttin up some good numbers man. Good stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> My weights have went down is what sucks! Although my squat has went up a bit. Ya it was a dumb workout, but its a once a year thing, doesnt happen often!



I come back weaker or stronger from a week off it depends but at the end of my 3 week cycle i'm stronger


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry guys got to run. But I wanted to come on and say thanks for all the support. I normally dont do all that nonsense, but I got a wild hair. Now time to go eat. Oh and Stew, its on!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn DD.  I discovered a LONG time ago, if you do back before chest your presses will suffer.  Just shows how much your back contributes to your bench.  Don't worry about it.

315x10
335x8
355x3
370x1
????  Dude, if you are fresh you can do a 415-425 squat single easy.

Shit, my best squat was 315 x 6, and at that time my PR was 370.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice squatting man. Now go get some sleep!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

The wierd thing about that squat was about 3 months ago my max was probably only 345. I guess I can contribute it to westside. I dont know, but this was the first time squatting heavy for about 3 months. Kinda crazy.

*Fufu* I slept from 9 this morning till 7 tonight. I feel pretty good.

*JD* Thanks buddy. I dont know man I think 370 maybe all I have. It took everything I had. Maybe if I was fresh maybe 380 or 390 or so, but damn it was hard. I had a headache all night from it!

*FatCat* Come on back anytime. It is getting to be a competition around here. 

*TT* I'll give Burner half the workout if he wants it. 

*Brutus* I figured I would either come back the same or stronger, but it just wasnt the case. Oh well I guess no biggie.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

*Bulkmeup* I was draggin ass pretty bad at work last night. I was exhausted all night!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Good GOD Brother D2, that amount of work would KILL me!!! Excellent #'s my Friend, I wouldn't be unhappy with that!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> *JD* Thanks buddy. I dont know man I think 370 maybe all I have. It took everything I had. Maybe if I was fresh maybe 380 or 390 or so, but damn it was hard. I had a headache all night from it!


Ah, Grasshopper.  If you could do a 315 x 10 set, especially after doing a 225 x 10 set, then you can kill 405.  

You are talking parallel or lower right?


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

*JD* Of couse man, theres no other! 

*Archie* Thanks. I am feeling good now. I dont feel tired anymore. I am going to hit it again tommorow! Cant wait!


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2006)

Well guys I think I am going to go back to a bodybuilder workout for a few months. I am getting kinda bored with westside. Though I know it has given me results I think its about time to switch. Seems my results are starting to slow. I will come back to it at a later time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds good D. You got some new goals now?


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2006)

I wouldnt say I do. I want to try and get my biceps up to par first of all. I want to get more size onto my traps. For now I want to simply change this workout to try and get more out of my time. I think my body is starting to adapt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well guys I think I am going to go back to a bodybuilder workout for a few months. I am getting kinda bored with westside.



Oh sure, I start up and you leave.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

...more glory for you? (positive way of thinking...)


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

18 inch arms are pretty good IMO.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah...that is definatley something I'd like to have....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> 18 inch arms are pretty good IMO.



That's for sure, especially weighing what he does.


----------



## Double D (Nov 13, 2006)

TT I like the new avatar. Pretty awesome. Just wanted to say hi guys. There was a fight at the bar this past weekend and fell trying to get to a fight and I have a deep tissue bruise on my right quad. Wow it is painful. So no leg work until it goes away. I can barely walk now. But tonight I think I will do Back and biceps. I would stick with westside this week, but I cant do legs for a while and I dont want to just do upper body. I will get on here later tonight, gettin ready to go home and go to bed. Damn midnights! Glad to see you guys here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> There was a fight at the bar this past weekend and fell trying to get to a fight and I have a deep tissue bruise on my right quad. Wow it is painful. So no leg work until it goes away. I can barely walk now.



You've got to start hanging out at better places.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh man, sorry to hear about the injury!!! Hope it heals quickly for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> TT I like the new avatar. Pretty awesome. Just wanted to say hi guys. There was a fight at the bar this past weekend and fell trying to get to a fight and I have a deep tissue bruise on my right quad. Wow it is painful. So no leg work until it goes away. I can barely walk now. But tonight I think I will do Back and biceps. I would stick with westside this week, but I cant do legs for a while and I dont want to just do upper body. I will get on here later tonight, gettin ready to go home and go to bed. Damn midnights! Glad to see you guys here!


hey pal...you musclig in my action? I'M the one with the bar stories!  
go get yor own source!  

That leg is gonna be hurtin' for a few days. That last good toss out I had a couple months ago...laqnded on my breath mints on top of my quad...and I had a BIG bruise for a good week.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2006)

gah sorry to hear about the fight! ...
I hate not training legs  things just don't feel right , hope it heals soon for ya..


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya Dubs...sorry to hear the bad luck, but you got hurt trying to get into a fight?  That's a new one, I think...


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

*Archie* Already feelin better, not great, but better. 

*Burner* I normally dont spend to much time in the bars, so the stories will slow down, but for now its been a bit wild. And fuckin bruise hurts!

*Tom* Yeah I know, I actually have legs tommorow. To bad I will just be doing things like, hypers, abs, traps, and grip work. 

*Pylon* I was actually trying to help my cousin out. Hes a crazy basturd.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Monday

DE Bench
*Speed Bench* 
190x3 (for 10 sets)

*Incline press* 
185x10
190x10
190x8

*DB Rows*
125x10 for 3 sets.

I stopped here because I want to do upper again on Weds. Was pretty tired. So this workout was nothing special next one ought to be pretty boring as well, but as for Weds it ought to be fun. I am going to do either board presses or floor presses. Oh btw I am stickin with westside for now.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2006)

you are starting to get like me in the "can't make up your mind" category!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 14, 2006)

that must have been one hell of a fall to hurt your thigh so much!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2006)

Hope you get back to legs soon D. Hey D i have 11.5 inch arms and im not kidding.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2006)

Get that leg to heal up soon brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh btw I am stickin with westside for now.



Welcome home.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

*Stew* Ya I know. There is a PL meet at Western Illinois U March 3rd I am thinking about entering so I want to stick with this for now. 

*Bulkmeup* You have no ideal. It is gettin better though.

*Brutus* Gotta start somewhere buddy, I remember whenever mine was 13 or so. I always thought how in the hell can I get to 16 amd now I am bigger than that so it will happen with time and work. 

*JD* Thanks. It will be better in a few days.

*TT* You know it. Cant let you get stronger than me....hahaha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Stew* Ya I know. There is a PL meet at Western Illinois U March 3rd I am thinking about entering so I want to stick with this for now.
> 
> *Bulkmeup* You have no ideal. It is gettin better though.
> 
> ...



Hey D i know you'll probably wanna slap me ,but i don't care about getting big arms lol.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

ME Bench
*Floor Press*
135x10
185x8
205x3
225x3
250x3
275x3
315x1
325x1
335xfailed 
*I figured I would be able to do more weight on these than I do on bench, but not the case. I think I have just found my weakness on the bench.

*Cable Rows*
200x10
200x10
200x10
200x10

*Dips*
bwx25 (explosive on every rep and every set)
bwx30
bwx40
*These are very easy, but I didnt have a belt to tie some weight onto.

*Skulls*
105x10
115x10
125x10
135x6
*I know I shouldnt go so heavy, but wanted to see what I had.

*Incline*
225x3
225x3

*Military*
155x10
155x10
*Kinda tired at this point

*Alternating curls*
40x10
45x8
45x8, drop sets 30x8, 20x15, 10x25

*Bent over laterals*
35x10
35x10
35x10


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Also there is something that has me extremely pissed. I picked up a 45 pound plate and tweaked my back. This is total bullshit! I dont hurt my back deadlifting over 400lbs, but I pick up a 45lb. plate and hurt my back. This is early in the workout. It was right before rows. I threw a belt on and it helped, but I delt with it the whole time. Pretty damn sore today. 

*Brutus* How can you not want big arms? Yep someone ought to slap ya....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

yep...on ye way to monsterism! Nice workout!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you thank you......


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Also there is something that has me extremely pissed. I picked up a 45 pound plate and tweaked my back. This is total bullshit! I dont hurt my back deadlifting over 400lbs, but I pick up a 45lb. plate and hurt my back. This is early in the workout. It was right before rows. I threw a belt on and it helped, but I delt with it the whole time. Pretty damn sore today.



First of all, if it was early in the workout, you might not have been thoroughly warmed up.  Second, when you're deadlifting, you're very conscious of your form.  But when you just bend over and grab a 45 lb plate, you probably weren't too concerned with what the rest of your body was doing.  Voila! Tweaked back.

Been there.  Done that.  Some ibuprofen and a couple days rest should take care of it.  I'm now very careful even when moving/grabbing/holding a 45 lb plate.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Ya for sure TT. I iced and heated it all day. Along with some pain relievers and now it feels better, not great, but better. And even over the weekend dont forget I hurt my damn leg to. And now the leg is feeling good now a damned back thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Also there is something that has me extremely pissed. I picked up a 45 pound plate and tweaked my back. This is total bullshit! I dont hurt my back deadlifting over 400lbs, but I pick up a 45lb. plate and hurt my back.


I noticed the same damn thing! A couple of weeks ago I go out and dig up a few Black Eyed Susan plants. My lower back was burning, after only 5 minutes! I thought to myself the same thing, I can easily deadlift over 300 lbs, and using a shovel for a few minutes throws my lumbar into fits. Just shows that when you do a certain exercise it trains specific muscles, and not the entire chain.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

I think what TT said really has alot to do with it. During a dead you are trying to keep your back straight and keep proper form and it keeps ya from injuring yourself. And just pickin something up its kinda like whatever.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

It's always that king of thing that slows me down too.  Take it easy, and get that sore back behind you.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Its starting to get there. I love the feel of a tight back right after icing it and then heating. Really relaxing.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> It's always that king of thing that slows me down too. Take it easy, and get that sore back behind you.


parden the pun?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> ME Bench
> *Floor Press*
> 135x10
> 185x8
> ...


 
Not necessarily true.  Think about what a floor press is.  Sure it is not the complete motion of a bench press, but you have a relatively straight back, no big arch like on a bench press, no leg drive at all, and you are pausing the weight at the bottom...well you should be pausing for a second or two when your arms hit the floor.

so combine all those factors and viola....they are harder than you think.  I don't think you have weak tris.  Raw benchers tend to need to focus more on pectoral builders than triceps builders anyway, cause chances are you will never handle a weight RAW that you can't lock out at the top.  If your pecs can handle a certain weight, your triceps will definitely go along for the ride.

now if you were going to bench with a shirt, then yes, you need lots and lots of tricep strength, cause the weights you would be using exceed what your pecs can handle without the shirt, so you blast your triceps to handle that weight at the lockout and let the shirt take care of your pecs.

If I were you and you were going to compete raw, then focus on lots of DB presses....I never see you do DB presses that much, really focus on those.  If the place you workout at doesn't have heavy dbs, then buy some handles and plates and make your own.  I recently bought 18 inch db handles that can accomodate upwards of 175 pounds not like I will ever do that in my life, but you get the idea.  I am up to 130s, maybe sometime in my life I will get to the 150s, but man, just deadlifting 2 150 lb dbs into place is a deadlift workout in and of itself, so who knows.

to conclude:
RAW benchers --> focus on pec builders primarily, secondary focus on triceps.  You need strong triceps, but you also need strong pecs so you don't tear something on heavy attempts.  also work on strengthening your shoulder joint on all angles.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> parden the pun?



I was hoping someone would pick it up.  Thanks for being there for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Not necessarily true.  Think about what a floor press is.  Sure it is not the complete motion of a bench press, but you have a relatively straight back, no big arch like on a bench press, no leg drive at all, and you are pausing the weight at the bottom...well you should be pausing for a second or two when your arms hit the floor.
> 
> so combine all those factors and viola....they are harder than you think.  I don't think you have weak tris.  Raw benchers tend to need to focus more on pectoral builders than triceps builders anyway, cause chances are you will never handle a weight RAW that you can't lock out at the top.  If your pecs can handle a certain weight, your triceps will definitely go along for the ride.
> 
> ...



I always wondered why dave tate was saying chest training sucks and tricpes are god.
Does the gear help much for deadlifts or does it mainly help with squats?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> ME Bench
> *Floor Press*
> 135x10
> 185x8
> ...



Wow on my close grip floor press i can bench 30 more pounds than my normal bench. I bet you felt jacked after those 40 rep dips huh?.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

*Stewart *thanks a bunch. That comment was very helpful. I dont do Db presses because the damn weights I use on them are to big and wont let me go down. 

*Brutus* Yeah those 40's were pretty tough. And as far as floor presses goes, I figured I would get like 345 or so, but as Stew explained it wasnt do. Besdies normally my brother benches 300 and could only floor press 280, so there ya go.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey D have you ever done 1 legged squats?


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope never. I think I would fall over.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

OMG, look at the #'s being tossed around in here!!! Great w/o BRother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

*Arch* Thank you.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> ME Bench
> *Floor Press*
> 135x10
> 185x8
> ...




Damn !!  Nice wo !!


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

*gwcaton* Thank you very much, it was fun. I love to workout its kinda my get away from life.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 18, 2006)

very nice w.o....lookin good man.   Lotta reps, but its all good.  haha.  nice numbers too


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> very nice w.o....lookin good man.   Lotta reps, but its all good.  haha.  nice numbers too



That's because Double D is a young stud.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> That's because Double D is a young stud.


 
yeah, I wish I could do all that volume again, on a strength gaining workout no less.

I am gonna try to up my upper back exercises, as I know I definitely have a pressing imbalance compared to my pulling, but the trick when you get older is you kind of have to sacrifice some things for the good of the cause, hehe....for instance, it is more important for me to keep my elbows health so I can do heavy close grips and dips as opposed to heavy skulls like our friend DD here.  I do miss overhead extensions though, they are to the triceps what curls are to the biceps.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

*Fry* Alot of volume indeed, but I bounce back nicely from it. My arms sure have been showing alot more thickness as of late. The old midsection as well, but thats what January is for!

*TT* Thanks buddy, but I got you guys to look up to!

*Stew* I am sure the skulls will slow down a bit, but as long as my elbows dont feel anything from it then I am happy. But yeah I like extensions as well, dont do em alot though because i do feel these in my elbows. I know on skulls I preform perfect form, just dont know if it is the same on extensions?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Fry* Alot of volume indeed, but I bounce back nicely from it. My arms sure have been showing alot more thickness as of late. The old midsection as well, but thats what January is for!
> 
> *TT* Thanks buddy, but I got you guys to look up to!
> 
> *Stew* I am sure the skulls will slow down a bit, but as long as my elbows dont feel anything from it then I am happy. But yeah I like extensions as well, dont do em alot though because i do feel these in my elbows. I know on skulls I preform perfect form, just dont know if it is the same on extensions?


 
i didn't know an extension was different that a skull crusher other than the difference between sitting up and laying down?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it is the angle in which my arm goes. I wouldnt think so either, it does feel different though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice.......


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

You know, I think I'm actually offended at some of these lift.  Well done!


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Pylon said:


> You know, I think I'm actually offended at some of these lift.  Well done!



And why would that be per day???


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Just remembering what it was like to be that young...


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Se se senor....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

How goes it BRother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Just fine Archie, gettin off of work. Hope your weekend has went well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Wow his form is perfect and look at his chest. His ROM most be like inches.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Was'sup, D!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

*Burner* Hey buddy. Nothing much, right now just trying to get over this 24 drunk I was on. Wow it was fun, but I have 12 hours I am working today and I only got 3 hours of sleep! Damn I am tired. I didnt realize I was so mouthy until I get drunk. There was a guy who came into the bar and took off a hoody he had on and underneath of that was a cut off tee shirt. I lost it, this guy wasnt little, but he was a big guy either. Nothing real special, but I found it funny because he kept flexing all night. I made plenty of comments, but those comments fell on deaf ears. None the less it was fun. But paying for it now.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2006)

BAHAHAHA you were drunk for 24 hours?? LOL you've just accomplished a life goal of mine!!
But ya, I bet your feeling like shit right now ..
That's great that you get mouthy when your drunk! Mouthy people are the best to get drunk with, makes it all the more fun  .. I know when ever me and my friends get loaded were going around rippen people up! LOL one night we actually caused a brawl that got half the club kicked out and required ambulance and police. Good times.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up Brother D2??? I quit drinking 11 years ago, couldn't deal/handle with it very well!!! Hope your feelin better now my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah I know I am going to have to give it up again soon. Its about time for a good ole cut. Right now I am in damage control (even though after last night you wouldnt be able to tell). Just dont want to gain anymore bf. But try to add lean muscle in the mean time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

Alcohol and cut doesn't belong in the same sentence (unless you are a genetic freak).


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

And thats why I said I am going to have to give it up soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea those 24hr being drunk are a mission to maintain...did it once man i payed for it the next 2 days 

Hows everything in here big guy?


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Starting to feel good again. Just tired. Working 12 hours being hungover sucks. I do believe my next workout, which is tommorow, will be shitty. I ate 3 meals yesterday and only 2 so far today. I have no done anything like that in years. I always get my 6 in. Yesterday I played in a fall ball season ending softball tournament. I was pretty terrible. I havent played in about 3 months or so and it was damn cold. I pinged it off the top of the fence about 4 times, but I just didnt have the power I normally do. I think I was just super rusty. Besdies, I didnt use my legs to much while hitting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yesterday I played in a fall ball season ending softball tournament. I was pretty terrible. I havent played in about 3 months or so and it was damn cold. I pinged it off the top of the fence about 4 times, but I just didnt have the power I normally do. I think I was just super rusty. Besdies, I didnt use my legs to much while hitting.



3 months off can mess up your timing.  You should be happy you were still hitting the fence.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

I tell ya. I was so bad. I was so embarrassed. I felt like a D player or something. HORRIBLE!!! UGLY even!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd like to have seen that cat..I'd probably have joined in on the ripping.
He was wearing a 1/2 T-shirt? Like...abs showing? Damn thought those stopped...in like: 1984.....


Must be a horrible hangover...think I'd be taking alternating caffeine and water...as well as headache meds every two hours...oh..and sleep when could...


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

No Burner actually he just didnt have any sleeves and I was all over that. I mean come on its like he was trying to hard.

Hangover is pretty much gone, just fuckin tired!!! I have been drining water all day...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Burner* Hey buddy. Nothing much, right now just trying to get over this 24 drunk I was on. Wow it was fun, but I have 12 hours I am working today and I only got 3 hours of sleep! Damn I am tired. I didnt realize I was so mouthy until I get drunk.



Double D: Lady, you're ugly.
Lady:  You're drunk.
Double D: You're really, really ugly.
Lady:  Go away, you're drunk.
Double D: Yeah, maybe so.  But tomorrow I'll be sober, and you'll still be ugly.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats right. I try to steer away from the ladies at this point. I am a married man and alcohol and women dont go well with Drunken D. I just stay the good boy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2006)

24h drinking  I've almost all but forgotten what that feels like.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> No Burner actually he just didnt have any sleeves and I was all over that. I mean come on its like he was trying to hard.
> 
> Hangover is pretty much gone, just fuckin tired!!! I have been drining water all day...


in a bar or club?
'cause if in a 'Bob's Bar' setting...then no big deal? Maybe played a sport before coming in? (of course.,.the flexxing couldn't be over looked..)


But in a club...oof. I see that...in mine. WTF are you wearing THAT in here for...especially if they either have tooth pick or jiggly arms...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

How's that hangover treating you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



So hungry for turkey.


----------



## Double D (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice TT I love it. Brutus I am so excited about tommorow. I will eat like a hog! 

Burner, it was in a bar in Springfield Illinois. Arms werent little, but not enough to show off. As long as mine are bigger I will always make fun, haha.


----------



## Double D (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh big workout tonight. I have been on long shifts so no time to workout, but I have 5 days off so its on. Tonight is ME Bench. I am so pumped.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Go have a Killer w/o BRother D2, hope your Thanksgiving is fantastic, hope all is well with you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

lawl, that sounds funny. You should have challenged him to a pose-off!!!

Let's see this big workout!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving D!  You know how everyone says 'don't overindulge'?  Bullshit, eat to your hearts content buddy!


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Happy Thanksgiving D!  You know how everyone says 'don't overindulge'?  Bullshit, eat to your hearts content buddy!



That's right, nothing wrong with a little "anabolic spike".


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice TT I love it. Brutus I am so excited about tommorow. I will eat like a hog!
> 
> Burner, it was in a bar in Springfield Illinois. Arms werent little, but not enough to show off. As long as mine are bigger I will always make fun, haha.


 
Have u seen the movie: Twins, with Swarzenegger and DeVito? When 
Ah-nold gets off the plane, sees the poster for "rambo'..looks at Stallone's arms...then his and smiles?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Have a happy Thanksgiving, D!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> That's right, nothing wrong with a little "anabolic spike".



unless it goes to your love handles. Ahh what the hell it's thanksgiving eat. Im gonna have some pumpkin pie and candy yams.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving!!! LOL did ya manage to eat more than me?? 
Hope ya had a good one.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> unless it goes to your love handles. Ahh what the hell it's thanksgiving eat. Im gonna have some pumpkin pie and candy yams.



Hey! We'll have non of that. Every calorie will go to make LBM!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

*Archie* Workout is ok, will post soon. Thanksgiving was ok also. I am stuffed, which is good, but being with all the family sucks!

*Fufu* I think Burner put it best whenever Arnold got off the plane and looked at Sly then looked at himself and smilled. That was kinda the situation. It was nice. Workout was ok, not to bad. 

*JD* Yeah I ate like a hog! So much turkey, mac and cheese, potatoes, green bean bake, rolls, pumpkin pie, it was excellent.

*Burner* I have seen very little of Twins, and I havent seen that part, but I definitly know what you mean. I will rent it off of Netflix soon.

*Brutus* Not real worried about the lovehandles right now. I figure I got a little over a month to eat and its cut time. Weighed this morning at 217.6. So I am gaining weight slowly. With strength going up, I like it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

*Tom* I can barely move, is that enough?

Heres the workout didnt have time to post it yesterday.

_ME Bench_
*Floor Press*
135x10
185x5
205x5
225x5
250x3
275x3
315x1
320x1
325xfailed (I want this shit, seems like I fail with this everytime. Oh well board press next week.

*Bench*
250x5
260x5
265x5
270x5
275x4
(RI was about 75 seconds)

*Dips*
BW+1 platex20
BW+2 platesx15
BW+2 plates and a 25x10
BW+3 platesx7

*Cable Rows*
230x6
200x10
200x10
150x10 (very strict and very slow)

*Hammers Curls*
50x10
50x10
50x10
These are going up.

*Barbell Holds*
225x35
225x30
225x30

Workout time was about an hour and 10 minutes, a little long but theres 3 of us working out and I am smashing the competition. 

*Weight* 217

Ate like a stud today on Thanksgiving and I am pumped, ought to grow like an ox!


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

Tommorow ME Squats......lets fuckin kick some ass....so pumped! My motivation is out of the roof and I am ready to roll.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL certainly is enough! Sounds like your thanksgiving was like mine. (complete with the crappy family stuff too).

Great looking workout, god .. if I could only lift those numbers..


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

It looks like you're kicking it up a notch on the workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

I hear ya, I was stuffed too!!! You'll HIT your 325 next time, maybe nix the 320 rep, or the 185 or the first 205, just a thought!!! Your killin it though imo!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey D you looking good doing dips with 135 pounds you fucking beast . Can you post a video?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

You might enjoy reading this.


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

*Tom* Hey whats up....Thanksgiving was awesome! I am still stuffed! I slept fpr 12 hours last night! So I am ready for this workout tonight!

*TT* I am killing it in my workouts! I may not be lifting the numbers that I want to be, but my intensity is at a maximum. BTW I couldnt get that link to pull up, what is it?

*Brutus* I certainly wish I could get a vid on that, but I have zero equipment for something like that, hell I dont even have a digital camera. But those dips were pretty tough, felt like my elbows were going to pop off. But it is always nice lifting the most weight possible.

*Archie* I will skip a weight next time. I think I maybe wearing myself down as well. Thanks for the ecouragment! I will get it next time!

Weight this morning was a massive 219.8! Craziness! But I did eat a ton yesterday!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> I couldnt get that link to pull up, what is it?



An article on westside and bodybuilding. I'll send it to you in a PM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn DD, really impressive bench, especially considering you did floor presses first!  Rock on.


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

ME Deads/DE Squat
*Deadlift*
135x10
225x5
315x3
400x3
400x3

*DE Squat*
225x3 (4 sets)

*Lunges*
60x12
60x12
60x12
*Very easy, normally do like 90's

*Hypers*
45x10
45x10
45x10
45x10

*Leg Curls*
150x10
150x10
150x10

*Extensions*
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Decline Crunches*
25x40 crunches
25x30 crunches

*Side Bends*
55x10
55x10
55x10

*Shrugs*
100x10
100x10
*very easy very light, just trying to hit some traps to finish it off.

Felt shitty during this workout, but my deadlift is ok. I want to lift 450 up. I am getting pissed because it hasnt went up in a long time.


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

TT nice link thanks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 25, 2006)

Are the lunges with DBs? Howd the squats feel?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

Very solid w/o BRother D2!!! You'll HIT 450 no problem, I have faith in ya!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> ME Deads/DE Squat
> *Deadlift*
> 135x10
> 225x5
> ...



Maybe YM, you and I should have a little competition.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2006)

Deads looking solid nonetheless.  Funny, my short term goal is 405 ONCE, but then I'm hoping a long term goal of a triple with 405.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 25, 2006)

DD...ur numbers are awesome...i wish i could ded that much...i would LOve to ded 400...im stuck at 365 tho...haha...good numbers man...keep up the good werk.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> ME Deads/DE Squat
> *Deadlift*
> 135x10
> 225x5
> ...


if it helps w/ the motivation: I'm catching up to you w/ the deads...  

How'd those squats feel????


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice looking lifts, DD!


----------



## Double D (Nov 27, 2006)

Well guys my deads really arent going anywhere, which isnt that big of a deal to me. I would like for them to go somewhere, but if not its ok. I am wanting to go back to a bodybuilding routine next week. Reason being is I am starting to look like some shit. I have packed on to much bad weight and I am going to start a cut in about a month. Dont wanna start during the holidays. But TT we can have a little competition nonetheless. Whenever I bodybuild my squat and deads will go up for whatever reason, but my bench probably wont. Thanks guys for all the comments. I dont have to much time here lately, so I will just post yesterdays workout.

I wanted to do repetition work:

*Bench*
225x10
235x10
225x10
*Didnt figure I would get 235 for 10 again, so I wanted to be sure to get 10.

*DB Rows*
105x10
105x10
105x10
*Very easy, but was working with some strict form.

*OH Press*
135x20
135x16
135x10+3 negatives
*Didnt want to switch the weight up since I was with someone else, kinda rushing due to time.

*Dips*
bwx30
bwx28
bwx35=failure

*Alternating DB Curls*
40x10
40x10
40x10

*Bent over laterals*
35x10
35x10
35x10

Workout time was 55 minutes.

Also later on that night I played some basketball for an hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am wanting to go back to a bodybuilding routine next week. Reason being is I am starting to look like some shit. I have packed on to much bad weight and I am going to start a cut in about a month.



You DO realize that powerlifting routines pack on as much or in some cases more actual muscle mass than bodybuilding routines, and it's also the "good" kind of muscle...the denser, more functional muscle.

If you are starting to look like shit, I think you need to focus on the diet more than the program you are using.

I mean, my waist is going in the wrong direction as well, but it's in proportion with the rest of me.  My chest is going up, my arms are going up and my quads are going up, so I can live with that.  ain't no way I am gonna have a 48 inch chest with a 32 inch waist, it just isn't in my genetic cards, so I will take the 38 inch waist to get the 48 inch chest.  I might have lost some definition overall in favor of more just plain old mass, but I seriously get at least a comment a day from strangers about how big I am, and it's kinda cool.

I would rather be massive and carry a little bit extra body fat than to be smaller and more defined I guess, but that's just me.  But I don't think it;s your program.  Seriously what are you going to do differently than what you do now?  Drop the 1RM attempts?  Do a bodypart split?  your numbers are massive and IMO, if you got your diet in check, you will look fine if you kept the same split, plus you will be leaner and strong as hell to go with it

just my $.02


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother D2!!! Best wishes in whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

as in...135lb Bar bell military press???? for 20 friggin reps?????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> as in...135lb Bar bell military press???? for 20 friggin reps?????


No shit.  Basically 49 reps all told!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2006)

I think westside is good for  muscle and strength bodybuilding is just muscle. I like westside best and my main goal is muscle to.

Sewart you are a big guy nice chest size. If you got cut you would look amazing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2006)

I think westside is good for  muscle and strength bodybuilding is just muscle. I like westside best and my main goal is muscle to.

Stewart you are a big guy nice chest size. If you got cut you would look amazing.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

you can say that again...


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

*Stew* Yeah you are right. I am planning a cut come January. I figure if I stick with westside and do a westside/bodybuilding program I ought to be fine. 

*Burner and JD* Yeah 20 reps. I felt like I could go forever. Really easy. I want to be military pressing 200 for reps soon. I know I do 170 for 8-10 now. So we will see if I can get to 200 for reps soon.

*Archie* Thank you, I think I am goin to stick with it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

I thank all you guys for commenting in my journal, but I havent had any time to reply in a long time. I should have some time tonight. Thanks for all the support guys, it really does help.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

we know. We'll bill ya later.
Support isn't cheap, ya know... 

sheesh..I can do them for sets of 5....u monster...


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Gotta leave ya something if you are cathing me on my deads.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

ok..I'm not..I was just being optimistic...


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Optimism is key for potential growth!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

you getting all gung-ho on me, soldier!


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

You know it. Been so intense during every workout and its poring over into everyday life.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm trying to turn up the heat again....once I get consisstant and the strength comes back on-line...it's gonna be on...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I think westside is good for muscle and strength bodybuilding is just muscle. I like westside best and my main goal is muscle to.
> 
> Stewart you are a big guy nice chest size. If you got cut you would look amazing.


 
thanks man, yeah I know, I would love to cut, but I like eating too much..hehehe

besides, I am on a year round bulk--yeah, that's what I will call it  My goal is to bench 405, and cutting kinda goes against that goal, so, bulk on!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> thanks man, yeah I know, I would love to cut, but I like eating too much..hehehe
> 
> besides, I am on a year round bulk--yeah, that's what I will call it  My goal is to bench 405, and cutting kinda goes against that goal, so, bulk on!



I bet you like that "bulk" 
Well maybe when you are benching 405 i'll be squatting it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

*Burner* I want it to be on. I am sure you will get with it soon!

*Stew* Fuck, you will be doing 405 on close grip and 350 regular. Now thats craziness. But hey I am sure you have always close gripped bench as your regular bench? None the less 405 either way is massive. I think once I hit 405 I will still feel small.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

ok DD, I have a perfect routine for us to do.  It is westside for bodybuilders...maybe you have come across it before, maybe you haven't.  either way, I want to give it a try, and I would love for us to both use it, that way we can guage each other's progress and use it as a little competition.  anyone else can join in as well .

I have a slightly tweaked version that I would use, let me know if you are interested, and I'll post the routine

and yes, I will probably hit 405 with a "close grip" before a wide grip.  But then again, if I use pinkies on the rings as my bench grip, some people who bench wide will call that close grip so who knows.  But from now on, my "regular" bench will be pinkies on rings and my close grip will be index finger on the smooth part of the bar inside of the knurling


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah definitly post it. I would love a little competition. My bench is middle finger on the ring. I have seen westside for bb'ers. I will check it out and maybe tweak the little things to better suit me. But for the most part the bigger lifts I will leave alone. Sounds good!


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been thinking about trying outside Westside maybe I will try it as well if I like how it looks.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

I like westside in general, but after being on it for a while, its just like anything else it gets kinda boring. But I want to see what Stewart has for us.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah definitly post it. I would love a little competition. My bench is middle finger on the ring. I have seen westside for bb'ers. I will check it out and maybe tweak the little things to better suit me. But for the most part the bigger lifts I will leave alone. Sounds good!


 
ok, well since you;ve seen it, you know about it, the only thing we would need to agree on is the max effort lifts and stuff. I will post MY version, and you suggest any changes you want:

*Day 1 - ME Day - upper*
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: bench press, floor press, suspended bench 
press
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
flat db press - 3 x 5-6
chest supported rows(i like using rows that save my lower back) - 4 x 5-6
incline bench press 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*Day 3 - ME Day - lower*
ME GM/pull- 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: deadlift, good mornings, rack pulls
Squats - 4 x 5
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*Day 5 - RE Day - upper*
close grip bench press - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
dips - 3 x 8
supported rows(once again to protect the back) - 4 x 12
Seated overhead presses 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*Day 7 - RE Day - lower*
RE squats - 5 x 8
SLDL - 3 x 10
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

remember not to take the assistance exercises to failure very often!  Only the ME lifts


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ok, well since you;ve seen it, you know about it, the only thing we would need to agree on is the max effort lifts and stuff. I will post MY version, and you suggest any changes you want:
> 
> *Day 1 - ME Day - upper*
> ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
> ...



Mine are in the bold.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

actually you make a good point with the rear laterals.....in fact, maybe we can do side laterals on the upper days and rear laterals on the lower days.

your changes for back are fine.  I might do db rows with ya then on the heavy day and keep the chest supported rows on the lighter day.  otherwise, I think we got a plan here, just no lunges for me, I fricken hate those damn things!

oh wait, one more thing, we need to add shrugs in there somewhere, maybe to finish off the lower days, add in 2 sets of shrugs 10 reps


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah I love shrugs! Along with lunges. I will probably add some grip work along with my back day as well. But other than that it all look good to me. Just looks like we drop the 1 rm's and shoot for 1 3rm. And I am guessing ramp up to that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I love shrugs! Along with lunges. I will probably add some grip work along with my back day as well. But other than that it all look good to me. Just looks like we drop the 1 rm's and shoot for 1 3rm. And I am guessing ramp up to that?


 
yeah, just keep doing sets of 3 until you can't do anymore.

so for example:
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 3
300 x 3
315 x 3
The trick is to try to get 6-8 sets out of it in the process.  also, the original routine has you do 2 more sets at 90% of that 3rm, but I might omit that, it might be overkill, especially with all the volume in the rest of the workout.  but I will leave that up to you

since i did upper today, I am gonna start with Day 7 on Thursday.  We don't have to be on the same schedule, so long as we keep track of our workout "weeks" since the ME lifts will change after 3 times through the plan.  IF we stick with it, we should see where we are after the 9 week run where we do all the ME lifts, and then the next week we can test 1RMs and see what happens!  Of course this is a big IF, if we can last that long, you and I have a habit of switching things up a lot


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn right we do. Keep em guessing. I will have to see how I feel whether or not I stick with the original routine or not. I am only doing shrugs on the days that I dont do my ME lower day. I get pooped on that day. Now after day 7 and it goes back to 1 is there no rest in between these 2 days?


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh and weighted ab work 2 times a week. My abs cant take no more than that. They get ridiculously sore!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn right we do. Keep em guessing. I will have to see how I feel whether or not I stick with the original routine or not. I am only doing shrugs on the days that I dont do my ME lower day. I get pooped on that day. Now after day 7 and it goes back to 1 is there no rest in between these 2 days?


 
do shrugs whenever you want, they are a finishing exercise anyway, do the main stuff, and do them if you have time and energy, that's how I look at it.  Just like the incline presses and overhead presses.  I have them last so that in case I am pooped and can't/don't want to do them, I won't, so long as I do the others.

the routine is set up as a day on/day off plan, which is definitely what I will be doing since I am an old man compared to you and need all the rest I can get, lol, but you can feel free to do the days whenever you want, just keep the order and you should be fine.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

I figured the same. You need to change that bench press you have in your signature. Its higher than that now!


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Day 7 - RE Day - lower
RE squats - 5 x 8
SLDL - 3 x 10
Lunges-3x20 walking variety
hypers - 3 x 8-12
Bent over laterals - 2 x 10-15

I will be doing that tommorow. No spotter or squat cage on the squats so those numbers will not be high, but none the less cant wait.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Day 7 - RE Day - lower
> RE squats - 5 x 8
> SLDL - 3 x 10
> Lunges-3x20 walking variety
> ...


 
well, you shouldnt be squatting to failure on these anyway, so you should be fine....plus you have 5 sets of squats, so pace yourself and  pick a weight where you will get close to 8 on the last couple of sets.  I personally think 5 sets is too many, I may drop it down to 3 or 4, I mean, you are squatting heavy on the ME day as well, don't want to burn out.  But then again, I am sure doing 5 sets of squats not to failure will have a tremendous effect on growth potential, don't you think?


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

I do think so.

Today was RE Squat
*Squat*
Warmup-135x10, 135x10
275x8
295x8
310x8
320x8
*I think I couldve done more. But like I have said no spotter.

*SLDL*
225x10
275x10
*Stopped there had some serious back pain. 275 was easy!

*Hypers*
bwx10
bwx10
bwx10
*Didnt do weight here since my back was in pain.

*Bent over Laterals*
40 Db'sx10
40 Db'sx10
40 Db'sx10

I skipped the Lunges today because those squats kicked my ass, besdies my back was bothering me. It is fine now.

I got cardio tommorow.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice squats. What caused your back to hurt?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

pain?

(easy one! I should be a doctor...)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

hmm...I like this workout idea...I may join...just ona account of because....
and I'm intrigued...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...I like this workout idea...I may join...just ona account of because....
> and I'm intrigued...




Going to give them a run for the money?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

someone's gotta come in last.....
um...trips...have u seen how strong these fuqqers are???? me? I'm just a fatty w/ a reminence of strength...but I'll play along...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> someone's gotta come in last.....
> um...trips...have u seen how strong these fuqqers are???? me? I'm just a fatty w/ a reminence of strength...but I'll play along...



Oh yeah, I've seen alright.  I only one I can hold my own with them on is DLs.  They crush me in benching and squatting.  Of course, I probably crush them in gray hairs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

no argument from here....
HA! HAR WHOO!!!!! 
Look! The fat man's making a funny!


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

*Fufu* I am not sure what hurt it. I had only been up for 30 minutes before this workout so I am sure I was completly ready to go. 

*Burner and TT* Love to have both of ya in it. The more comp the better. I wont catch TT on deads however. Thats some serious weight hes moving.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't take that injury lightly DD.  Probably nothing, but don't blindly move on if you still feel pain. ***The Voice of Reason Has Spoken***


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Fufu* I am not sure what hurt it. I had only been up for 30 minutes before this workout so I am sure I was completly ready to go.
> 
> *Burner and TT* Love to have both of ya in it. The more comp the better. I wont catch TT on deads however. Thats some serious weight hes moving.


wahoo! 'cause...I've got a pocket full of quarters...and I am ready to play!


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya I know JD. I am very stubborn and wanted to finish. It was just an extreme amount of discomfort. Not really anything sharp. Next time I will give it a little more though.

Sounds good Burner welcome to the mix.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ok, well since you;ve seen it, you know about it, the only thing we would need to agree on is the max effort lifts and stuff. I will post MY version, and you suggest any changes you want:
> 
> *Day 1 - ME Day - upper*
> ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
> ...


what is a suspended bench?
and
there aren't any bicep exercises?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

what kind of warm up do u do for ME day? I'm not gonna just pop up 385 or more lbs right out of the box...


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Well Burner its kinda like ramping up. Starting at 135x10 then 225x5 then 250x3 then 275x3 then 290x3 then go from there....

Today was ME Bench
*Bench*
135x10
135x10
225x5
250x3
275x3
290x3
300x3
*stopped there with no spotter.

*Pullups*
3x10 bw, easy stuff

*Bench*
265x5
265x5
265x5
*Not to bad here.

*Db Rows*
145x6
145x6
145x6
145x6
*EXHAUSTING!!!

*Db Extensions*
50x10
*Stopped after that elbows felt it way more than they shouldve!

*Close Grip Incline*
185x10 for 2 sets

*Laterals*
35lbs. Db'sx10 for 2 sets

Workout kicked my ass hardcore! Damn heater in the garage wouldnt keep me warm I could see my breath the whole time. I sweat and was cold, that sucked!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

I figured...but thought I'd ask the question...

nice workout.

ever read any of the Dick marcinko books? (Rogue Warrior and then rest of series?)
He said he'd go 'hit the weight pile' outside...even if it was snowing on him..and he would be shirtless...


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Never read it. I kept thinking, wow I hope I dont get sick from being out here. However a few years ago I didnt have a heater at all and I worked out outside and I dressed really warm. I swear some of the sweat that dripped down my face would turn into ice!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Never read it. I kept thinking, wow I hope I dont get sick from being out here. However a few years ago I didnt have a heater at all and I worked out outside and I dressed really warm. I swear some of the sweat that dripped down my face would turn into ice!


dam...brr...bro!


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice workout! Everything looks awesome, especially the rows. Those can be tiring, takes a ton of stabilization on those, and it just gets worse with heavier weight. I didn't know you worked out at a home gym.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well Burner its kinda like ramping up. Starting at 135x10 then 225x5 then 250x3 then 275x3 then 290x3 then go from there....
> 
> Today was ME Bench
> *Bench*
> ...



awesome workout DD....that is exactly how it was intended to go, you did a fine job....I would however recommend dropping the extensions, especially if you felt pain, I just don't think they are needed with all the pressing movements you are doing.

Maybe it's a good thing I can't compete with you on this workout, I have the strange feeling that you would be winding up kicking my ass big time....that is on everything but close grip bench!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> what is a suspended bench?
> and
> there aren't any bicep exercises?



suspended bench is what I believe is the correct term for when you do a bench press with the bar set on the rack or pins at the bottom position.  so basically you are not lowering the weight, you are just pressing from the bottom, so you take out any stretch reflex you may get and that = big time pain!  your numbers will take a big time hit on these.  I guess they are good for bottom end strength, out of the hole.

there are no bicep exercises because there are so many pulling exercises, I just dont think it was needed.  Case in point, I have not done any direct bicep work for a good month or two and last night, I added EZ bar curls to my quick full body workout and I banged out 6 reps at 130 pounds out of the blue, so you tell me if my biceps lost anything by not working them directly for 2 months....

Oh, and I am a firm believer that weighted CHINUPS (palms facing you) are a better bicep exercise than curls anyway.  Try a set of weighted chinups with 50+ pounds on your belt with your hands about a foot apart and tell me how your biceps feel after that set


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2006)

damn everytime I see your workouts I feel soo weak! haha you DB Rows are 100lbs heavier than mine!
So whats your weight looking like now? Going to continue the bulk through the holidays or are you just trying to maintain until you start your cut?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2006)

D those are some very good db rows. You could probably row me with one hand lol


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

*Fufu* Ya I work out at home. Well all of my things are in my mothers garage. She built it brand new over the summer. Its not insulated, so it sucks!

*Stewart* I doubt I would blow you away in any way! You are just as strong if not stronger than me overall. I do eat like a beast presently however! But whenever January comes my strength will probably stop, which sucks. But I have to be able to run around the bases come summer. 

*Tom* My weight right now is around 215-220 it goes up and down constantly. It was stable at 215 until thanksgiving weekend. I drank way to much beer and ate like a KING! I will keep bulking until January, then its true dedication time, urgh!!!!

*Brutus* You know I was actually thinking I could row a littler person during that workout. But yes they are super heavy and super tiring!!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I am glad I got my workout in yesterday because I am currently snowed in! We got about 6 inches of snow and ice yersterday today. I called off work the last 2 days and been getting 8-10 hours of sleep each night, it has been great!!!!

Will do more posting maybe later and if not later then tommorow night for sure. Sorry guys I am home with my wife and I am getting some looks like "You had better get your ass over here and get off of that damned internet".....so guys have a good one and I want to look at some of you guy's journals really soon.

Stew cant wait till you have time to join me on this new routine you just posted up for us!

And hey Fufu.....you could join me now!!!!! I want someone to come with me here.....what about you Brutus? Tom? TT? Burner (I know you will, if you get time)? So whos coming with me?!?!?!! This program will rock your world....come on fellas, I want someone to compete with!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> My weight right now is around 215-220 it goes up and down constantly.



How tall are you, DD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Kick ass workout buddy!


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

*TT* I am around 5 foot 9 or 10. In high school I was measured at 5 10, but just doesnt seem like I am that, hell my wife is 5 6 and I am not in any way much taller then her....haha, I hate being short!!!

*JD* Thanks it was pretty tough!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

You aren't supposed to start shrinking this early.  You sure you aren't a lot older?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> *TT* I am around 5 foot 9 or 10. In high school I was measured at 5 10, but just doesnt seem like I am that, hell my wife is 5 6 and I am not in any way much taller then her....haha, I hate being short!!!
> 
> *JD* Thanks it was pretty tough!



We're the same height. BTW we are not short just perfect! 
What's this routine?


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

*Pylon* I think they took a wrong measurment. Oh well.

*Brutus* I'd like to be 6 foot or a little taller, it would help with softball an aweful lot. More whip=more bat speed. 

The routine I am doing was suggested by Stewart its a bodybuilders/westside routine. Basically in the place of speed work we do rep work. I like it much better and feel like I get more out of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> suspended bench is what I believe is the correct term for when you do a bench press with the bar set on the rack or pins at the bottom position. so basically you are not lowering the weight, you are just pressing from the bottom, so you take out any stretch reflex you may get and that = big time pain! your numbers will take a big time hit on these. I guess they are good for bottom end strength, out of the hole.


so...u somehow..slide inder the bar...and just press up like a regular bench, but without having to start from the unrack top position?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Pylon* I think they took a wrong measurment. Oh well.
> 
> *Brutus* I'd like to be 6 foot or a little taller, it would help with softball an aweful lot. More whip=more bat speed.
> 
> The routine I am doing was suggested by Stewart its a bodybuilders/westside routine. Basically in the place of speed work we do rep work. I like it much better and feel like I get more out of it.



Short guys look more muscular, are better able to lift heavy ass weights, can gain less then tall guys and look like they gained more muscle,and 5'8-5'10 is the average height. Oh and we don't knock our heads on doors(usually lol). 

I'm gonna try that repetition work. Just for bench and posterior chain work?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...u somehow..slide inder the bar...and just press up like a regular bench, but without having to start from the unrack top position?



  You got it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Try the entire workout Brutus. I would love to see someone elses progress with this workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Try the entire workout Brutus. I would love to see someone elses progress with this workout.



You got it so basically its westside but no speed work? repetition being(6-15?)


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Check page 57 on my journal I think Stewart posted it there. I love it personally. I was doing speed work, but I hate speed benching with heavy weights, its hard on my joints so I dropped it and picked up rep work. Much much better.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe i missed something.. You done speed work with heavier weights? isnt speed work done with a lower percentage of weight? The purpouse is to practice explosiveness?


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes it is with 60% of your 1rm, but 190-200lbs isnt exactly a light weight is what I was saying. My max is around 330, so benching 190-200 is around 60%. I just dont like all of the banging my joints take. I am more sore in my joints rather than in my muscles whenever I am done. And yes the purpose is to practice explosivness and hit those fast twitch fibers.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

ok.. i see what you are saying.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok i found the program and it looks like mine lol except i have alot more pull on upper days and no ME push. I like the layout where are the abs? No reverse hypers ? Looks good


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

You can do the reverse hypers instead of the hypers if you like and as far as abs I do those 2 times a week with weight. I love the ME Push! Wouldnt go without it. Give it a whirl and if you would like to add or subtract things its fine to, just dont overdo it. haha


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh I got the ultimate compliment last night...

Went out mwith my wife, saw a buddy who I used to workout with. He is a monster! He says to me, "damn dude you are huge. I remember working out with you and you were about 175lbs, and now you weigh what, 210 or so?" I replied with about 220. He said "Well you are doing alot of things right! Come and workout with me anytime you want, I can get you a free membership at the gym I manage at." I was pumped. It had been the first time I have seen him in about 3 years. But for someone like that to say something like that means alot to me. I hear it alot from others, but from him it just took it up a notch!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

heh...just don't let the ILS get too bad...

That's a great compliment to get, brotha!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Ils?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Imaginary
Lat
Syndrome


I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh ya for real! I love seeing those fat guys at the bars and stuff walk around like got them some slabs of beef on their back!!! I make lots of fun then!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

heh...they've got 'slabs' of something....not 'beef' but...something...


Broncos just friggin lost by a mere field goal...


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear it. I am at work so I am oblivious to the outside world.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh I got the ultimate compliment last night...
> 
> Went out mwith my wife, saw a buddy who I used to workout with. He is a monster! He says to me, "damn dude you are huge. I remember working out with you and you were about 175lbs, and now you weigh what, 210 or so?" I replied with about 220. He said "Well you are doing alot of things right! Come and workout with me anytime you want, I can get you a free membership at the gym I manage at."



 Are you going to take him up on the offer of the free membership?

I love it when something like that happens to me.  Well, it hasn't actually happened yet, but if it did, I'd be happy.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha.....no TT I am not. His gym is like 40 minutes away and I dont want to drive that far. The gym I go to which is a home gym is a convient 1 minute away...haha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. Always feels good to get positive feedback from someone who hasnt seen you in a while.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to get rid of some of this fat real soon though. I dont like bein pudgy and thats what I feel like I am now is pudgy. But January isnt to far away. Waitin it out. There no way I am starting a cut before xmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

tis egg nog and rum ball season...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I tell ya. I dont want to start the cut, but I really need to get myself back into softball playing shape. I never got winded at all last year!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I want my '03 body back...I was so dam close to being...in GOOOOD shape then...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha....can always hope, but then theres gotta be that next step. The want and will to get there. I will achieve what I want and I want you to achieve it as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah....if things don't change...I'm gonna have to start being the guy who goes everywhere...in baggy sweats...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats me now.....haha, simply because I am a bum. I did that in high school whenever I weighed 160lbs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd be happy when I can be able to tuck in my shirts again...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha...I have never tucked any shirts in. I would however like to wear a few shirts I wore over the summer whenever I was very lean. Now the old fat is showing a bit and I am way to big of a freak to let that happen. My wife says I look fine, but I just cant do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah...I get told I looke 'fine' too....ok..compared to...what? I see myself in the mirror and have to say...are you shitting me?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha....I know we are much harder on ourselves compared to others.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah...but I really am a fat-ass...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the only reason I don't look completely horrible is that I still have decent musculature in my upper torso...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I am not....haha. I know that because my face hasnt gained much weight at all and thats when I can tell I have really packed it on.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've also got 11 years on you....


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Just now weighed here at work with clothes on and my boots I weighed in at 216. So I dont know what the deal was this morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I forget...what do u do?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Just now weighed here at work with clothes on and my boots I weighed in at 216. So I dont know what the deal was this morning.


 
that must have been some shit you took then?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I work a desk job in an oil refinary. Just glad I dont really weigh that much!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2006)

That compliment must of made you feel great! And on top of that you offers you a free membership so you guys can lift together! .... but I guess you would be handing out more in gas money just to get to the gym. 
bahaha I love wearing huge baggy sweats and going out in public with bed head for hair! I always get the weirdest looks LOL!

216 is still HUGE!!  That's basically two of me! 
ps good choice on waiting till after xmas to cut  no one should be dieting on xmas.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really need to get myself back into softball playing shape. I never got winded at all last year!



When do you start getting serious about that?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> When do you start getting serious about that?


jan. 2nd?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

*Tom* Ya I couldnt see a point in cutting during the holidays. Just doesnt make sense, i think I would be setting myself up for failure. 2 of you huh? Just means its time for a bulk for yourself!

*TT* Cut will start at the beggining of January, obviously after new years.

*Burner* Possibly?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> *TT* Cut will start at the beggining of January, obviously after new years.



Sorry DD, I meant when do you start getting serious about softball?  Or is that Jan 2, also?  I found the Mike Macenko bat speed drill and was thinking of trying it out.  Ever try it?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Never tried it, what does it look like? 

I will start BP around March probably. Hell I just got done, officially. I need sometime off. I am mcuh stronger now than I was then. At the end of last years softball season I was benching 270 or so (but I was running constantly). Now my bench is about 330, but I probably couldnt run a mile. Kinda sad. But it will all be back together soon, I have faith!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Hope all is well Brother D2!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I am going to do this routine again since I have been snowed in this week and havent done it in like 5-6 days so whatcha think should I do this:

Day 1 - ME Day - upper
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: bench press, floor press, suspended bench 
press
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
flat db press - 3 x 5-6
chest supported rows(i like using rows that save my lower back) - 4 x 5-6
incline bench press 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15


or this:


Day 5 - RE Day - upper
close grip bench press - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
dips - 3 x 8
supported rows(once again to protect the back) - 4 x 12
Seated overhead presses 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2006)

The RE day appeals to me more, simply because Chins/Pulls and Dips in the same session is evil, haha.

Just thought i'd drop in and say hey. Looking good, dude!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2006)

You're well rested.  Go for the ME day.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Me Me Me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Never tried it, what does it look like?



Mike Macenko's bat speed program.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2006)

Either one you choose you'll be great at, I say go for the ME, but what do I know!!! Best wishes in whatever you do!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Mike Macenko's bat speed program.



Good looking program, Trips.  I haven't started thinking about softball yet, but DD makes a good point about getting in shape now.  We are looking to move into a more competitive league this year, and this kind of thing will help.

I was going to email this guy and ask, but maybe you know.  Are those reps just air swings, or contact drills?  I know where an indoor cage is, but I'm guessing it's not needed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Good looking program, Trips.  I haven't started thinking about softball yet, but DD makes a good point about getting in shape now.  We are looking to move into a more competitive league this year, and this kind of thing will help.
> 
> I was going to email this guy and ask, but maybe you know.  Are those reps just air swings, or contact drills?  I know where an indoor cage is, but I'm guessing it's not needed.



Just air swings, from what I can discern.  Not half-assed swings either, but set up as if a pitch is coming and swing.  Reset and repeat.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think I am going to do this routine again since I have been snowed in this week and havent done it in like 5-6 days so whatcha think should I do this:
> 
> Day 1 - ME Day - upper
> ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
> ...





lots of pushing, not a lot of pulling.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> You can do the reverse hypers instead of the hypers if you like and as far as abs I do those 2 times a week with weight. I love the ME Push! Wouldnt go without it. Give it a whirl and if you would like to add or subtract things its fine to, just dont overdo it. haha



I like MEs also im just dont wanna mess my shoulder up again that shit was scary. I want to wait a while till i go very heavy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh I got the ultimate compliment last night...
> 
> Went out mwith my wife, saw a buddy who I used to workout with. He is a monster! He says to me, "damn dude you are huge. I remember working out with you and you were about 175lbs, and now you weigh what, 210 or so?" I replied with about 220. He said "Well you are doing alot of things right! Come and workout with me anytime you want, I can get you a free membership at the gym I manage at." I was pumped. It had been the first time I have seen him in about 3 years. But for someone like that to say something like that means alot to me. I hear it alot from others, but from him it just took it up a notch!



I weigh 176!  god you used to be skinny.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lots of pushing, not a lot of pulling.



  I don't follow.  I counted 8 sets of push and 8 pull on both ME and RE day, not counting laterals.  What are laterals considered, anyway?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 6, 2006)

I think laterals are pull???

So DoubleD which did you decide to go along with?


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gaz* The RE Day was up for debate, but once I got there I shouldve went ahead with RE I had a horrible workout! Glad to have ya, coe on by anytime.

*TT* That program looks very good to me, I like it. I think I will give it a try in a few months. We are super competitive, I couldnt imagine playing any other way. We play 5-6 days a week and play in the upper divisions. We took 3rd in state the year before last and a very dissapointing 5th last year. This year we have added some fantastic players and are really looking to not only win state, but dominate it!!!

*Fufu* Yeah its definintly the one I went with and it totally kicked my ass, but I sucked at it. I was very dissapointed!

*Archie* Oh you know your shit, dont you be modest. Nice to hear from ya.

*Pylon* Ya it is best to get into shape early rather than try and do it all of a sudden. I shouldve never let myself get out of shape, but hey to late now, its time to bust ass in a month! I am ready!

*P* I realize the first day there really isnt that much pulling, but this program for bb'ers aka: "westside for bb'ers" is what it said. There are more pulling movements on the second day however. I did not exactly follow that anyways, I did do more pulling movements. Nice to have ya here P, your opinions are definintly welcomed.

*Brutus* Its cool I understand completely, I would take er easy on the shoulder as well. And yes I was pretty skinny, but my arms have always been pretty big. I just looked pretty funny with a small chest!


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

*TT* I counted the same. But still maybe I need more?

*Tom* I went with ME, am going to post it now. I have 2 seperate workouts to post.


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

Tuesday December 5th, 2006

ME 
*Bench*
135x10
135x10
205x5
250x3
275x3
300x2 
*I just didnt have it today, felt weak and tired. I was so mad, I wanted to leave then!!!

*Cable Rows*
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10
*60 RI

*OH Press*
135x22
135x18
135x10+3 ridiculous negatives

*Pullups*
bwx10
bwx10
bwx10
*Harder than expected, but as wide as possible.

*Pulldowns*
175x10
175x10
*Buddy was doing these and I havent done these in forever so I wanted to do a few, light weight and got a good old squeeze.

*Dips*
bwx20
bwx20
bwx20
*I didnt have a weighted belt so I had to do bw. 

*Incline Curls*
40x10
40x10
40x8

*Laterals*
30x10
30x10
30x10
*Strict, strict, strict!

*Bench Burnout*
175x10
155x10
135x10
115x10
95x10
75x10
barx10
*Just a burnout, no rest,. Pump off 10 then rack for 1 second while the 2 spotters pull the weights off of each end then go again, by the time the bar got there it was even hard. 

Workout time-1 hour and 12 minutes

BW-218 (Cant wait for the cut!)


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

I didnt really do any kind of ME or DE today. Just worked to around 5 reps of around 5 sets

*Deadlift*
205x5
275x5
345x5
375x5
375x5

*Squat* 
225x5
255x5
305x5
335x5
370x5!!
*Pumped right here. Every rep was hard!
RI-90 secs

*Hypers*
bw+25x10
bw+25x10
bw+25x12
bw+25x12

workout time-45 minutes

Very cold out there today. Damn garage is not heated and its 10 degrees, fuckin weather!!!

Pumped about the squats, I want to max out soon. I am thinking it is over 400. Kinda sad I can almost squat as much as I can dead.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

That's not a bad workout at all. 22 reps on the overhead press...damn! Everything looks great to me.


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

I think I get kinda carried away with it sometimes. I simply dont want to switch the weight with the guy I workout with. Hell hes a bigger guy than me. His chest is 49 1/2 inches, but his arms are only 16. I dont get it, hes just thick.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice squats, man. What is your deadlift 1RM at?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2006)

Bench burnout sounds like torture !


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Gaz* The RE Day was up for debate, but once I got there I shouldve went ahead with RE I had a horrible workout! Glad to have ya, coe on by anytime.



I will, thankyou! Haha.

The workout wasnt that horrible, you still got quite a lot of work dont i think. It was just the really heavy weights that seemed to elude you this time.

Dont worry over it, every day cant be a championship day .


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Tuesday December 5th, 2006
> 
> ME
> *Bench*
> ...



That sounds ridiculous.



Double D said:


> *Pullups*
> bwx10
> bwx10
> bwx10
> ...



Failed?


Double D said:


> *Laterals*
> 30x10
> 30x10
> 30x10
> ...



Ah, the infamous pyramid for the bench.  Havent done one in so long.


What is ME and DE?  I have a guess and I havent read the rest of your journal.  Forgive me.  

Are you working out in a garage or a gym?  Both?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I simply dont want to switch the weight with the guy I workout with. Hell hes a bigger guy than me. His chest is 49 1/2 inches, but his arms are *only *16. I dont get it, hes just thick.



  Don't you be making fun of us guys with puny arms.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Excellent w/o's my Friend, I bet your Squats are WELL over 400 BRother D2!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't you be making fun of us guys with puny arms.



I am the king of the puny armed guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

Very good deadlifting there D and i like the squats


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

*Fufu* My dead man is probably a weak 430 or so. That drives me crazy since my 1rm on squats has to be over 400. I ought to be able to dead way more than I squat, I dont get it. 

*Gwcaton* It is very intense. Its the first time that I have done these in forever. Stew wont be to happy with these, haha.

*Gaz* I get so down on myself whenever a have a weak day!! I prepare so well all week to kick ass, and then throw a shitty workout like that together just makes me mad.

*Akira* ME-Max effort  DE-Dynamic effort  RE-Rep effort
All revolves around westside training. Which I have benefitted from alot. Bench has went from around 280 (which I was running alot) to a current 330 or so.

*Trips* You know I would never make fun of you, haha. So when are you going to make it to Illinois to play some ball with me?

*Archie* I sure hope my squat is over 400, I am positive it is now. 

*Brutus* You may have some puny arms as of now, but with your dedication and hard work it definitly wont be for long, I will gurantee you that! Seemed like mine were 18 over night!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

I know this will confuse you D and maybe you will just sputter in bewilderment wondering how i can live with myself. Maybe i was hit on the head as a child with a very heavy object multiple times.



I don't care that much about arm size. My arms are 11'' and i could care less as long as they don't get way out of proportion. I just want bigger lats,chest,traps,thighs,and hamstrings. Speaking of arms i got alot of acne there on my triceps is that odd?


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Ya I dont know why any man wouldnt want to have big arms, but its cool with all the things you mentioned will come the arms along the way. As far as the acne I have no idea, just as long as its not really bad I wouldnt worry about it.

RE Upper day at 5pm today! Lets do this shit!


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2006)

Well some guys can squat more than they deadlift. Ed Coen for example, one of the greatest powerlifters.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Ya you are right, besdies I think I would rather have a bigger squat than dead. But still, I want a large dead as well. Its not like I dont do em, but they just arent going anywhere.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

By the way Fufu, Ed Coan is a fuckin beast! Good name drop.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2006)

I want bigger arms... well i also want bigger legs, bigger lats... heck i want a bigger body!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Ya you are right, besdies I think I would rather have a bigger squat than dead. But still, I want a large dead as well. Its not like I dont do em, but they just arent going anywhere.



Deadlifts have gone up for me without any real specific focus on anything. I just do heavy triples and doubles and it seems to go up. Benchpress on the other hand....lawl, I have to put alot of hard work to get that to go up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Deadlifts have gone up for me without any real specific focus on anything. I just do heavy triples and doubles and it seems to go up. Benchpress on the other hand....lawl, I have to put alot of hard work to get that to go up.



True story. Dead lifting would go up if i did jack shit ,but my bench i gotta do DB work ,rotator cuff work, back work ,arch work, and speed work to get like a 5-10 pound improvement. Dead lifts i dead lift and bam it's up 5 pounds in a week. 

Oh well at least i can squat and row pretty good also.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

RE Day today- None of these numbers will blow you away, but I liked the workout overall. Hell RE day isnt suppose to blow anyone away.

*Close Grip Bench*
135x10-2 warmup sets
185x10
185x10
205x7 (Dammit)
195x10

*Pullups (very wide)*
bwx10 Superset with pulldowns 160x10-light these are for 4 sets.

*Cable Rows*
185x10
200x10
200x10-Very Wide
200x10-Very Wide

*Decline*
135x10-to get form
225x10
245x10
255x8

*Incline*
185x10
185x10

*Laterals*
40x10
40x10

*Alternating Curls*
35x10
then on to burnouts....20lbs DB's half way up hold for 10 seconds rest for 3 then repeat for 6 times. Good burn.

Ab work for about 15 minutes. 

BW-216.9-fatty, haha.

Wo Time-65 minutes.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

*BMU* I would love for some more size on my arms as well. I want 20 inches one day, but 2 inches to go I just dont see it happening.

*Fufu* Wish I could say the same, I just am not going to give it any soecial attention. I will work on it hard and if it goes up it does and if not o well.

*Brutus* My bench just seems to jump for me, we are opposite, put us together and we could be dangerous.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Brutus* My bench just seems to jump for me, we are opposite, put us together and we could be dangerous.



  We could strike fear into all the vegetarian's hearts and scare little children.  The fat skinny cardio freaks would be crushed with my dead lifting and your benching. 45 plates would be thrown and havoc wreaked.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats right, and you wont be feared because of your arm size and I will be because of my arm size, so you will be like a calm storm that all of a sudden explodes and I will be the storm that everyone fears. 


"Gay", haha.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

You have nice pull-up capability, do you ever do them weighted?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Lets do this shit!



hahaha I've been addicted to saying this lately.

'fuck that shit'
'what kind of shit is this?'
'shut that shit up'
'I fucking love that shit'

That workout looked certainly good to me! Espically considering that 135lbs you used on your Decline presses to 'just get form' is 20lbs heavier than my working weight! 
Will you be switching up your routine once you start cutting? Or you sticking with this?
Also got your diet for the cut worked out yet? Or are you just going to kind of 'wing' it so to speak?


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

*Fufu* I have did them weighted a few years back, but right now I dont have a weighted belt. I used to use 45lbs. plate. And get about 6, but my pull-ups arent that good anymore. I am better rowing than I am doing more of a vertical pull.

*Tom* I dont have a diet prepared yet, I may need some help with that. BTW today I have had:

I am on midnights so bare with me.

Woke up at 4pm (an hour before my workout)
Fish oil
2 cups of yogurt
bannana
2 cups of skim milk
(Yeah no oats, didnt want to go on a full stomach)

Had a diet rockstar energy drink on the way to my buddies garage (Where I worked out today)

Postworkout meal (About 6ish)
1 cup of yogurt
Bananna
2 cups of skim milk

1 hour later 7 or so
8ounces of chicken breast
1/2 cup of brown rice
bannana
Fish oil
wanted to cook some broccolli, but got really lazy

10:30pm
Scoop of whey (Stole some of my brothers)
1 piece of pizza (couldnt help it, it was free)
Forgot my Natty PB at home

At 1:30 I am planning on eating 8 ounces of chicken 1/2 cup of broccolli
1 cup of green beans and some fish oil or natty PB. 

I know it needs some work so far, but its much better than I have been eating. Normally its been more of a see food diet. Well to an extent, I eat no junk just alot of foods with a high protein content.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats right, and you wont be feared because of your arm size and I will be because of my arm size, so you will be like a calm storm that all of a sudden explodes and I will be the storm that everyone fears.
> 
> 
> "Gay", haha.



lol way to kill my steam. I got 49" shoulders and a 42.5" chest if that counts for anything


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Was'sup, D!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2006)

^BUMP^

Hey! .. is everything alright? hahaha I'm so use to this journal always being filled, it's weird to see it go 2 days without any posts!
Hope all is well for ya DD..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

someone should go by his house..make sure he didn't get stuck under the bench press...


----------



## Double D (Dec 12, 2006)

Not stuck under the bench right now, though after this workout post you make think so.

ME Bench
*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
185x5
225x3
250x3
275x3
300x2 (blah yet again)

*Db Rows*
145x6
145x6
145x6
145x6
145x6

*Skulls*
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x8

*Incline Press*
185x10
195x10
135x 6 super slow negs, and a 2 second pause at the bottom each time.

*Laterals*
35x10
35x10
35x10

*Shrugs*
225x10
225x10
225x10

*Sorry guys no time to post anymore. I got to get to work. Hopefully I will be around more often. BTW my diet is pretty damn clean now! Have dropped 5lbs in 5 days. But calroies are pretty good, UIts not like I am starving myself, I think I have been losing some water weight. 

BW-213


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking good D. I can deadlift more than you can bench !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

NICE skulls, brotha...w/ my elbows...I'll never get to go heavy w/ those.
But...maybe next time u should put the delt press before the skulls? Or did u do it that way on purpose?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Sorry guys no time to post anymore.



   Sounds like journal-whoring time to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> But...maybe next time u should put the delt press before the skulls? Or did u do it that way on purpose?



That's the way it's recommended in the westside template.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

oh...far be it from me to go against a template.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

would that have any relation to the Knights Templar?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

'cause they are a secret society...secret handshakes and everything


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

the All Seeing Eye.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

There was an entertaining movie with Nicholas Cage called; National Treasure about the Knights Templar and such,
Oh...the girl was pretty good looking too...


Is this enough whorring?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Is this enough whorring?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoo-hoo your not dead 

Good looking workout, but what's even better to see is that You've cleaned up your diet! I bet your feeling alot better becuase of it!


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

Ya no doubt Tom. I dont know if I am doing everything really well however, I dont feel like I am eating enough and thats normally the case with me whenever it comes to cutting down! I weighed myself today and I am one pound lighter as well. I know alot is water, but still I dont want to do it to quickly! 

I really need to take a look at the rest of the entries in this journal I havent been here much lately.


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

*Burner* Whats up buddy. I need to put sometime in around here some more lately. All of this focusing on my diet is taking things out of me without some type of support!

*TT* Whats up buddy. Been doing that bat drill at all? I think I am going to start it in January. I sure do hope it works well, I would benefit with more bat speed for sure. Of course everyone would.

ME Deads (Kinda)
*Deadlift*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x8
315x5
375x3
415x1
435xHalf way up I felt something in my back so I put it down.

*Squats*
225x8
275x8
*Couldnt go anymore, my lower back wasnt there for me today, I couldnt hardly stablize the weight, next time it is heavy squats and then light deads and vice versa. This will be the last time I try to go heavy on both of the exercises in the same workout.

*Wall Squats*
bwx40 seconds
bwx40 seconds
*These were Supersetted with 
*Leg extensions*
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10

*SLDL*
225x10 *Again back not there. 

*Ab Work*
Ab Scissors *Body by Jake (4 sets of 20)
Leg Ups (3 sets of 20)
Cable Crunches (2 sets of 20)

BW-213.2

Workout sucked, oh well. My back shall be there next time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2006)

well dont feel bad buddy, I think my back went on vacation too....after doing all that 1 set stuff for a couple of weeks, going back to multiple sets was rough on my back today...I am really feeling it now, after the deads today...5 sets of squats on monday, 4 sets of deadlifts today and a max 5 rep set of squats on friday, my lower back is crying out, "help me!"


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2006)

Of course your lower back isn't going to be there, your doing Deadlifts, Squats, and SLDL's all in one workout 
Its good you know how to listen to your body and not push things like that..

PS If your concerned over your diet I'd be more than happy to help ya out. As for quantity, take whatever you were eating (I believe you said it was 5000 or 6000 calories?) and depending on if you were still gaining weight or not decrease that level by 5-10%. Stay at this quanitity for about ~ 2 weeks or so and let your body adjust to it's maintenance level. Then from there keep decreasing by 5-10% (waiting AT LEAST a week inbetween each decrease) until you see some weight loss, this way you know you're not undereating. Also since your concerned over strength I would stick to only 1lb of lost each week. 

Now for food choices, just stick on eating a balancd diet full of Carbs, EFAs and protein don't try to eliminate anything right now, it isn't needed at this point and is just stupid. Focus on getting all those vitamins/minerals/pytochemicals into ya. Now once you hit ~12% Bodyfat or so (or when you notice results start to slow down) you can change things around with some 'tricks' such as carb/calorie cycling/refeeding etc.


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2006)

*Stewart* I think I need to be smarter about it next time and not do 2 heavy lifts like that in a workout.

*Tom* Right now I have just tried to clean things up in general. I was pretty much looking at something like this:

Breakfast:
3 whole eggs
1/4 cup of ff cheese
1 cup of oats (Plain jane)
1 cup of yourt

3 hours later
Tuna (1 can or 2 ounces)
brown rice or oats or potato
fish oil (how many grams of fat of fish oil should I be looking for here?)

Lunch
Chicken Breast
2-3 cups of broccolli
Again potato, brown rice, or oats (Probably one of the first 2)
Fish oil

3 hours later (probably preworkout)
1 1/2 scoops of whey with water
Rockstar diet energy drink

postworkout
2 cups of yogurt
1 bannana
either 2 scoops of whey or 1 can of tuna (Preferably whey of course, but I have none right now I have been stealing some from my brother)

1 hour after that
chicken (6-8 ounces)
some type of vegtable
some type of complex carb as before mentioned
Olive oil

3 hours later probably before bed 
Steak (How many ounces and what kind is best?)
EFA

I am going to eat fruit now and then as well. I know I need to add some more vegtables, and I certainly will.

Suggestions are very helpful!


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh btw 211.0 today and I have been eating about what I wrote there. Along with very hydrated if not water coming out of my ears.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

that last meal personally i would go with cottage cheese and some kinda of healthly fat like almonds


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah Almonds are fantastic at the end of the day. I absolutly hate cottage cheese however. I am all about me some red meat before bed. But almonds are for sure. I forgot about those. I havent had any in about a week or 2 so I didnt post it. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

I have learned to love CC i used to hate the shit lol....yum a steak would be good though if i could afford it.....i hate being poor and in  college


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Breakfast:
> 3 whole eggs
> 1/4 cup of ff cheese
> 1 cup of oats (Plain jane)
> 1 cup of yourt


Looks good, just make sure that yogurt is the Fat Free, no sugar added, plain flavored stuff with active bacterial cultures listed under the ingredients.
Also I would add a serving of fruit here. (about ~20G of carbs worth). So something like a berry, citrus based fruit, an apple, pear, etc.
If this won't fit in with your caloric range you can drop the oats down to 3/4 of a cup.
Ad for an extra bonus could you include some veggies in here? Maybe an omlete type thing?


Double D said:


> 3 hours later
> Tuna (1 can or 2 ounces)
> brown rice or oats or potato
> fish oil (how many grams of fat of fish oil should I be looking for here?)


Looks good, just make sure you get more fats in here than just fish oil. So something like Olive oil, nuts/nut butters etc. And if you choose to have potato, Sweet potato/red/yams are going to be a much better choice..
As For how much fish oil caps, for someone your size you need about 6-9 caps worth. So since your spreading it out over the cours of two meals, each meal should have 3-5 fish oil caps (or if your using the pure oil stuff that's just 3-5G of fats worth)

Or alternatively you could replace the tuna with some red meat instead of adding more fats in here. 


Double D said:


> Lunch
> Chicken Breast
> 2-3 cups of broccolli
> Again potato, brown rice, or oats (Probably one of the first 2)
> Fish oil


Bit more Fat here. I would actually ditch the potato/brown rice/oats and replace it with a serving of Fat free dairy (such as Yogurt).


Double D said:


> 3 hours later (probably preworkout)
> 1 1/2 scoops of whey with water
> Rockstar diet energy drink


Okay all the carbs you were going to have in the previous meal add here. I would also add another cup of yogurt and another single serving of fruit here. So something like
Whey
FF SF Yogurt
Quick oats
Strawberries

Remember your about to work out! Pre workout is easily one of if not the most important meal of the day. You need to supply your muscles with food! It'll certianly help you push up those numbers you want.. Not to mention the increase of nutrient partitioning around workouts, so take advantage of that as well!


Double D said:


> postworkout
> 2 cups of yogurt
> 1 bannana
> either 2 scoops of whey or 1 can of tuna (Preferably whey of course, but I have none right now I have been stealing some from my brother)


Drop the 2 cups of yogurt and replace it with 1 cup of skim milk. Much better choice for PWO.
You also need some more carbs here!! So if you like a insulin spike something like Dex/maltodextrin/grape juice/smarties type thing will work.
If you don't like an insulin spike use QUICK oats (not the rolled oats, or instant oats) and allow them to soak overnight in the milk. The banana is a good choice too -
Perferably if I were you I would do this
-skim milk
-whey (if you can't get the whey egg whites woudl be better than the tuna.. just make sure they're cooked)
-Quick oats
-Banana 
That way you get the best of both world .. complex carbs + a bit of an insulin spike..


Double D said:


> 1 hour after that
> chicken (6-8 ounces)
> some type of vegtable
> some type of complex carb as before mentioned
> Olive oil


PERFECT!! 


Double D said:


> 3 hours later probably before bed
> Steak (How many ounces and what kind is best?)
> EFA


For the steak - it honestly isn't going to matter  
Just use whatever cut/ however ounces that will fit into your daily caloric/macronutrient target for the day.
If it was me I would choose a fatter cut of meat and just ditch the other source of EFAs. This is your only red meat source throughout the day, and I know you always hear bad things about saturated fats but some is actually benefical to hormone production!

Hope that helped.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

I put tobasco in my CC...and pepper....just a thought.

BIG weights, mi amigo!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy shit.  Or more to the point, HOT SHIT.


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2006)

*Tom* Yeah that definitly helps. I think my calorie intake has been much to low this week. I weighed in at 211 today! Thats like 6lbs this week. Someone tell me this is water weight, because I dont want to lose near this in a week. I cant however say I am eating enough, because right now I am starting to feel sick! So I am about to eat something more my style, its been 4 days on this strict diet so I am having a cheat meal. You will notice this every 4-5 days I will eat a cheat meal, I gotta keep my sanity.

*Burner* I hate hot things!!! Integestion.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Burner* Whats up buddy. I need to put sometime in around here some more lately. All of this focusing on my diet is taking things out of me without some type of support!
> 
> *TT* Whats up buddy. Been doing that bat drill at all? I think I am going to start it in January. I sure do hope it works well, I would benefit with more bat speed for sure. Of course everyone would.
> 
> ...



Dont hurt yourself D maybe you should take 2 weeks off from deadlifting.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

if possible..I have also mixed a little bbq sauce with...ifu can find some w/ low sugar...
Something to alter the taste...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> *TT* Whats up buddy. Been doing that bat drill at all? I think I am going to start it in January. I sure do hope it works well, I would benefit with more bat speed for sure. Of course everyone would.
> 
> ME Deads (Kinda)
> *Deadlift*
> ...





I've been real lax on the bat speed drill.  It coincides with being lax with the outdoor sprinting.  Things should improve after this week.

I wouldn't try squatting after doing 1RM deadlifts.  Isn't that why squats are done before deadlifts in PL meets?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2006)

For me, cheat meals are necessary. Especially on a cut. All i do is to keep cals in the similar range of the meal it is replacing. Which is why I avoid eating out as that screws with cals.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheat meals are great. For me its always Pizza. I love Pizza.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Dont hurt yourself D maybe you should take 2 weeks off from deadlifting.



Dont despair.  The only thing he "felt in his back" was the thought that AKIRA is allowed to deadlift again and its only a matter of time.


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2006)

*Burner* Hey buddy, no BBQ sauce either. Its all pretty clean from here on out. I started a cut a little early.

*TT* You are right I ought to squat first. On the other hand I havent tried that bat drill yet.

*BMU* Those cheat meals are a must otherwise I will go crazy!!!

*GAZ* I love pizza as well its normally my cheat to.

*Akira* No sweat here, I look for strength gains to stop since I have started a cut.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Starting the cut early?   I thought you were starting after the first of the year.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Squats and Deads in the Same, you my Friend, are INSANE!!! And big #'s too, keep it up, lookin good BRother D2!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey D im starting my cut today.


----------



## Double D (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah guys I decided to clean up the diet early. It was getting much to ugly. However had a set back last night. We went to the bar last night. It was rough! Puked my guts out on 2 occasions. I got told I was huge about 5 times last night though, which is awesome! But now its time to work again. Buddy of mine wanted to go back out tonight, but this is not going to happen. I need to recover for my workout tommorow. I have cheated myself for 1 day to long! 

Brutus what does your diet look like?

BTW thanks Archie, appreciate it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah guys I decided to clean up the diet early. It was getting much to ugly. However had a set back last night. We went to the bar last night. It was rough! Puked my guts out on 2 occasions. I got told I was huge about 5 times last night though, which is awesome! But now its time to work again. Buddy of mine wanted to go back out tonight, but this is not going to happen. I need to recover for my workout tommorow. I have cheated myself for 1 day to long!
> 
> Brutus what does your diet look like?
> 
> BTW thanks Archie, appreciate it.


 


I cut about 320 calories and will be doing a slow cut no more than 3 months. My plan is to lose about a pound per week. This first week i will see what happens then i will lower the calories so I'm losing exactly a pound per day.
294g of protein
210g of fat
80g of carbs like 24grams of this is from flax seed fiber. I count fiber carbs even if they dont count as calories its easier for me.
total calories-3386
2 servings of fruit
Every 5th day i will eat 1 carb meal with veggies and protein eaten first it can contain any kind of carb source and i will eat till satisfied but no more.
8grams of epa/Dha per day.
grapefruit will be eaten every day.
Flaxseed will be used first meal of the day for its anti estrogen effects and fiber so I'll shit easy.
oh BTW i will be eating 6 whole eggs and butter and my cholesterol will improve.

Kinda like the anabolic diet just healthier because of the added fiber, antioxidants, and phytonutrients.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like you got everything lined out very well. I will be eating shit that I know is good for me, and that is a good enough plan for me, haha. It has worked for years and will continue to work. I just want to drop back down to 200lbs. I am very lean at that weight. However if I really wanted to try and push it deep into single digits I may try and get a little lighter, like around 190. Now that would be the lightest I would been in about 5 years!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh I about forgot my bar story:

After a long night of drinking we went to a po-dunk tavern called Johns. It was super redneck. As soon as I walk into the place this guy is eye balling me. I thought aw let it go, hes just drunk. But after about an hour of that your old pal DD had enough. I simply looked at him and asked him if he wanted to do something or if he was going to sit there lookin like a bitch. He spouted something back on the lines of I'd break your jaw....blah blah blah. I gave him the big offer to step out the door with me and he kindly accepted. We walked out and no longer than I got out the door he tried to fuckin kick me, hahaha......I chuckled a bit and said are you fuckin kidding me what are you? Karate kid? I took at him got him by his shirt and he tried to turn away so I laid a good ole right in the temple, and it was all over. He had fell down and smacked his head off of the pavement. Laid there for a good 5 minutes while I went back inside. No longer than I had bought another beer the cops pulled up. I thought fuck, so I ran out the back door and took off to the next bar. I got there and there was like 5 people there and for some reason they were all asking me about the fight. I was like how in the hell did you hear of this so early? They said the cops were calling bars and asking the owners or batenders to call if they saw me. I figured I had better just go to the cop shop. I had the bartender drive me, since I was in no condition to drive. I got there and they asked while I took off yadda yadda yadda. I was like I left as soon as it happened (big lie), because I didnt want anymore problems. To make a long story short they let me go because the guy didnt want to press charge, but I had to go straight home. In their eyes I guess I was the wrong doer, whenever all I did was want to go shoot some pool and drink a few. 

Kinda long story, but it was very eventful. Oh btw the old shoulder is bothering me now. FUCKER!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh I about forgot my bar story:
> 
> After a long night of drinking we went to a po-dunk tavern called Johns. It was super redneck. As soon as I walk into the place this guy is eye balling me. I thought aw let it go, hes just drunk. But after about an hour of that your old pal DD had enough. I simply looked at him and asked him if he wanted to do something or if he was going to sit there lookin like a bitch. He spouted something back on the lines of I'd break your jaw....blah blah blah. I gave him the big offer to step out the door with me and he kindly accepted. We walked out and no longer than I got out the door he tried to fuckin kick me, hahaha......I chuckled a bit and said are you fuckin kidding me what are you? Karate kid? I took at him got him by his shirt and he tried to turn away so I laid a good ole right in the temple, and it was all over. He had fell down and smacked his head off of the pavement. Laid there for a good 5 minutes while I went back inside. No longer than I had bought another beer the cops pulled up. I thought fuck, so I ran out the back door and took off to the next bar. I got there and there was like 5 people there and for some reason they were all asking me about the fight. I was like how in the hell did you hear of this so early? They said the cops were calling bars and asking the owners or batenders to call if they saw me. I figured I had better just go to the cop shop. I had the bartender drive me, since I was in no condition to drive. I got there and they asked while I took off yadda yadda yadda. I was like I left as soon as it happened (big lie), because I didnt want anymore problems. To make a long story short they let me go because the guy didnt want to press charge, but I had to go straight home. In their eyes I guess I was the wrong doer, whenever all I did was want to go shoot some pool and drink a few.
> 
> Kinda long story, but it was very eventful. Oh btw the old shoulder is bothering me now. FUCKER!



Fucking Beast D! There are guys who got something to prove and they see you huge and muscular and wanna fight.

That sucks to hear about your shoulder. Do you think it was the punch?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

No I dont think it had anything to do with it. I got into a buddies truck and ran into the back of it pretty hard it may had something to do with it. In the process of getting into his truck there was a screw that was on his back sliding window and I drug my back against it and there is a huge scratch (more like a gash) out of my upper back about 16 inches long. Now that is sore also. I am always doing something dumb whenever I go out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> No I dont think it had anything to do with it. I got into a buddies truck and ran into the back of it pretty hard it may had something to do with it. In the process of getting into his truck there was a screw that was on his back sliding window and I drug my back against it and there is a huge scratch (more like a gash) out of my upper back about 16 inches long. Now that is sore also. I am always doing something dumb whenever I go out.



Steer clear of all ash trays and crazy red neck drunks and you should be ok.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I cut about 320 calories and will be doing a slow cut no more than 3 months. My plan is to lose about a pound per week. This first week i will see what happens then i will lower the calories so I'm losing exactly a pound per day.
> 294g of protein
> 210g of fat
> 80g of carbs like 24grams of this is from flax seed fiber. I count fiber carbs even if they dont count as calories its easier for me.
> ...



EDIT i meant pound per week lol.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

On another note, my meals today were 3 eggs for breakfast, ff cheese 1/4 cup, whole wheat bread (I know I know its not the best), and 1 bannana.

Then for meal 2 it was pretty much the same with some added turkey breast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> On another note, my meals today were 3 eggs for breakfast, ff cheese 1/4 cup, whole wheat bread (I know I know its not the best), and 1 bannana.
> 
> Then for meal 2 it was pretty much the same with some added turkey breast.



looks good to me besides like you said the bread. Butter on veggies can help. Oil and viniger on salads. omelets can help keep you sane. 1 cup of frozen blue berries 1 cup of water 1-half packet of splenda can make you a slushy. Buy vanilla protein powder and use unsweetened coco powder to make chocolate milk.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah the bread isnt the best, but it really does nothing to me as far as bf goes. Seems like my system destroys it very easily and I keep on burning fat. Besdies it is loaded with fiber.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

So heres the workout that I am going to do tonight. It will be a lower body rep day. 

Squats-4x8-10
SLDL-3x10
Lunges-3x10-20
Hypers-4x10-15
Ab work

Easy enough. I want to back off of the upper work for a few days because of the shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd drop in to seal post #1000.

Good luck with the workout.

and good job with the KO.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Glory hog!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

This was so far today, off of fitday.com:

  grams  cals %total 
Total:   1528    
Fat: 47  423  29% 
  Sat: 13  119  8% 
  Poly: 9  79  5% 
  Mono: 18  158  11% 
Carbs: 164  586  40% 
  Fiber: 18  0  0% 
Protein: 115  460  31% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


Thoughts?


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> This was so far today, off of fitday.com:
> 
> grams  cals %total
> Total:   1528
> ...



What are you going to shoot for your total daily cals?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

To be honest I am not real sure. I just know the healthy things I am suppose to eat and I do. I have always done it this way and it has worked, but what would you think? I am at about 213 now.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> To be honest I am not real sure. I just know the healthy things I am suppose to eat and I do. I have always done it this way and it has worked, but what would you think? I am at about 213 now.



I don't really know, people can vary alot. For myself, I'll be cutting at about 3250 cals a day, but I am naturally ectomorphic, I generally need more cals to maintain LBM. You've said you've cut with as low as like 1800 cals(your first journal post). I'm assuming your dominant body type is mesomorph, so lower cals could work for you. Idk though, mapping out and testing different cals is the best way to find out what works for you. That takes alot of logging and effort though. But if you want to anything well, it takes effort.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a meso/endo probably 80/20%


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

dam D...you just attract attention, don't you? I never have problems...
My bud tho...has the same kinds of problems you do. He's 6'2", about 210, lean...big boy.
Guess he singled out by guys with 'little man syndrome?'
I hear funny stories about what happens to him. Oh..and he's been training in and out of the ring for the past 17 years....


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2006)

amazing bar story! hahaha ! Going out, having a few drinks with the friends and all fun and all but it's when shit like that happens that makes the night worth wild!

Also please tell me you ate more than the 1500 calories right?? ... how did it look at the end of the day?..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope that screw that scratched your back wasnt rusty.

1500cals is very low for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> This was so far today, off of fitday.com:
> 
> grams  cals %total
> Total:   1528
> ...



More fiber(30-50g),protein(at least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight), and 3-20 g of EPA/dha will help with fat loss. Have a carb meal every 3-7 days.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry guys that was only about 4 meals. I had 2 or 3 more. I gotta run though, I am getting outa here. Catch up with ya all later.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

RE Squat day

*Squat ATG (I truely mean it!!)*
315x10
325x10
325x10
325x9
325x10
335x8
*RI around 120 secs or less. These things are every bit of atg! Very tough.

*Also felt like I was going to puke at this point!

*Speed Deadlift*
225x3 (5 sets)
RI-less than 30 seconds

*SLDL*
225x10
225x10
225x10
275x8
*Couldve gotten 10 on the last set if I wanted to puke all over myself. But 225 was fairly easy, but at that point my legs were jello.

*Flirted with the idea of lunges here and thought better of it.

*Hypers*
bw+35x10 (3 sets)

workout time-40 minutes or a little less.

Amazing workout, which is very shocking for the cut I am on. But tonight is the ever so often pizza night. I am seeing my weight cut a little to fast and decided tonight would be a great night for a good amount of fat and carbs. I am excited, I am pretty hungry. Diet today so far has been:

6:30am
3 eggs
oats (1/2 cup)
1 piece of whole wheat bread

9:30 am
6 ounces tuna
oats-1 cup
fish oil
*No veggies (forgot to take them to work)

12:00 pm
3 eggs
1/2 cup of oats
2 pieces of whole wheat toast

3 pm
3 eggs
1/2 cup of oats

post workout
2 scoops of whey
bannana-medium
brown rice

in about 30 minutes I am having some pizza!!! 

Weight today was about 210....I know it seems like the weight is coming off, but seems my body does this well and the strength is still there if not going up so I am not to concerned at this point. I got upper RE Weds, hope the shoulder feels 100% by then. 

*Burner* Sure does seem like I do attract alot of attention, but I am not sure why. I had a Holister button up shirt on and it was long sleeve. I did take it off and I had a cut off under it, but like I said no one could see it until I took it off. I wonder if when I took it off he knew he was screwed? Haha, who knows.

*Tom* Fights do make the night, that is if I am on the winning side. And no that wasnt the only cals I had that day. My diet today may have not been great, but it does work for me. Do you think its to many eggs?

*BMU* I doubt the screw was rusty because the truck was pretty new, but lets hope. And no I ended up with a little over 2800 calories that day. I think my maintenece is probably a little over 3,000. But who knows. 

*Brutus* I am sure I got a ton of fiber that day and I seem to get alot each day. I need to get more veggies in my diet, but it is tough because I am constantly working.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice squats! damn!

RDL's and SLDL's are hard as fuck after some high rep squats. Especially ATG, your glutes must be fried.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh ya definitly. Everything is killing me. I just ate some pizza, yes off the diet however I felt like I deserved it from that workout. I needed some extra calories in my day anyways. Seems like not long ago at all I could only do 250 ATG squats. Probably about a little over a year ago.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2006)

hahah well I've never been in a 'fight'. I've been in a few brawls, and tossed around a crowd, water thrown at me, guys jumping in my face .. but I've never been punched or actually punched anyone hahaha.
And it's a good thing too, see I have 4 porcelain veneers, so if I were to be punched in the mouth .. well .. there goes 10,000 dollars  . But something tells me at some point in my life I'll get in a fight, so when the time comes I guess I'll ave to use my left hand to cover my mouth and fight with only one hand lol, that'll go over well 

Good 2800 sounds about a good level to start at for you. You might even be able to go higher .. but if this is what works for you and your body, then all the power to you, it's you who knows your body best.
As for the eggs .. are you using the yolk with all 9?! Or is it just the whites?? Does high cholesterol run in your family?
Egg whites = eat as many as you please!! protein, protein, protein!! 
Egg Yolks = should be limited .. I would stick to about 2-3 a day. 4 at the absolute max (and I wouldn't make it a daily thing). If not for the cholesterol fact, then for the simple fact of varying your fat sources.

That's a great workout!!! Question though, aren't you concerned for you lower back health doing Squats, two variants of deadlifts AND THEN hypers all in one workout?

PS - Hope you enjoyed the Pizza  . What's your favorite toppings? For me it's strictly cheese and hamburger meet


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

*Tom* I like all meat. I will have to cut back on the yolks then. I did have to many today. And yes it is very hard on my back, however i just did speed deads so its not a big deal, and doing SLDL I dont feel it in my lower back to much. Hypers had me bent over the bench though. 

On the fighting note. If you havent been in a fight at this point in your life, then you are lucky and try your best to stay out of them from now on. It is very hard, but it is best. It can run you into alot of money and of course the ever so popular battery charges, which I have been lucky to had dodged a few of those. Although in school I was suspended my share. Fighting at this point is mostly all about experience. If you have done it then you ought to be good enough to get the job done with limiting the damage to yourself. However if its your first rodeo and your my age, then you maybe in trouble. 

I am hoping to get to bed about 9-10 tonight. I need some rest after that ridiculous workout. Weds I will go again and destroy my abs! Cant wait, syke on that!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother D2!!! Those Squats are Awesome!!! If you don't feel like puking, or have never felt the pain of puking during a set, then your not working hard enough, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> RE Squat day
> 
> *Squat ATG (I truely mean it!!)*
> 315x10
> ...


daaaang......helluva day in the gym, brotha....ATG w/ALL that weight?
 

My friend has that same problem...dunno what it is? Smaller guys always try and find a bigger guy to pick on to prove something?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2006)

Krazy wo !


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Squat ATG (I truely mean it!!)*
> 315x10
> 325x10
> 325x10
> ...



 

As I was reading your Squats, I wondered at which point you puked, then I read your note on puking.  

Well done.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

awesome squats!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> daaaang......helluva day in the gym, brotha....ATG w/ALL that weight?
> 
> 
> My friend has that same problem...dunno what it is? Smaller guys always try and find a bigger guy to pick on to prove something?



Napoleon syndrome.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking very strong on those squats D keep up the hard work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

lloks like he hasn't been able to waddle over to the computer today...gotta love them doms!


----------



## Double D (Dec 19, 2006)

*Burner* Waddling is for fat people, I am simply whinning today....

*DOMS* Definitly felt very puky, even about an hour afterwards. But whenever the wife mentioned pizza, I am pretty sure it went away.

*Brutus* Thanks, I need to max out on them sometime, I am pretty sure I will be a bit over 400. 

*BMU* Thank you very much.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

ok...waddling wasnt the right term...what is that shuffling look that BB'ers and old, decrepid men use to walk? 

oh...don't forget the required...grunting, groaning that goes along whenever you stand up from sitting for a while, legs tightening up????


----------



## Double D (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ok...waddling wasnt the right term...what is that shuffling look that BB'ers and old, decrepid men use to walk?
> 
> oh...don't forget the required...grunting, groaning that goes along whenever you stand up from sitting for a while, legs tightening up????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

hate working 12 hour shifts...in an air conditioned room...sitting in front of a pc.....Frankenstein had NOTHING on me....


----------



## Double D (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like my shitty job!!! Wow is it so so boring!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

what do you guys do for a living?


----------



## Double D (Dec 19, 2006)

I work with computers cooking hydrogenated oils.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice squats.  I wonder if Ill ever get to do them again.  I was up just over 225lbs I think when doing ATG.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

secure email messaging (admin) for Air Force Space Command.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

I used to work at Target!


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Well my workout last night was aweful, so here it is.

ME Bench
*bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
185x5
225x3
250x1
275x1
315xfailure!!!

*I was so mad, I got it up to the top and couldnt lock out. 

*DB Bench*
75x10
75x10
75x10
75x10

*This is a super light weight, but its about all I could throw up there. This has me puzzled, of course this is the first time I have did these in about 4 years. And 4 years ago I DB pressed 125 for 10 reps. 

*Cable rows*
210x10
210x10
210x9
210x9

*Pulldowns*
180x10 (4 sets, pretty easy)

*Preacher curls*
40x10 (3 sets)

*Pushdowns*
125x8 (for 2 sets)

*Dips*
bwx15

Workout time-an hour and about a half. Had alot of trouble getting going. 

Ok heres the deal. I am not taking in enough cals or something because my dmn strength just got zapped and I have decided to take some more time until I start a cut because I was very dissapointed and I am not going to feel like this again. Guys any ideas?


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh and tried shoulder presses, bu my right shoulder has been giving me problems so I couldnt do it due to pain.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2006)

Any chance the shoulder problems are causing the lower bench numbers?


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

How many cals are you taking in?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey D you gotta cut semi slowly 1-2 pounds per week. High carb diets make you hungry low carbs make you think    "oh man Shit i gotta eat again  damn"


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

*Trips* I dont think so. I think it mostly has to do with the amount of calories I am taking in. Like I have said I think I will hold off of the cut until I can get something more set in stone together. I have decided that I cannot just wing it this time. The last time I cut my bench number went down as well, probably by like 50lbs or so. I bet my bench last time went from about 310-260. Now that is a hell of a drop. I definitly dont want to do that again. As long as my max can stay around 300 and drop below that I will be happy.

*Fufu* I would say I am taking in around 2500-2700 calories each and every day. I think I had better bring that up to about 3000. 

*Brutus* Yes I know this. It is so easy to cut alot of calories and think everything is ok until I get down on the bench and the weight doesnt go up, now thats some depressing shit.


Well my wife and 2 daughters are making christmas cookies so I gotta go help...haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well my wife and 2 daughters are making christmas cookies so I gotta go help...haha.



You're in charge of quality control, right?  That's also known as the taster.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep, thats me! I think I had 2. Not to bad,


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

lol, I'm thinking of not cutting down and just going straigh to westside. My super will be super cleaned up regardless.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

I think westside would benefit you a great deal. I am going to go off of it for a few months. I think my body has kind of adapted to it, so I think it is time for a change.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2006)

mmm Christmas sugar cookie!! 

Agreed, you're just doing something wrong with your cutting. Whether it be too little calories, or a wrong mix of macronutrients for you. While cutting you should still be able to see some strength gains, or at the very least able to maintain what you already got..

As annoying and as tedious as it sounds this is what I suggest -
Take two weeks of eating at maintenance, and record everything, whether it be a can of tuna or a slice of pizza.
At the end of the two weeks calculate your total average for calories, fats, carbs and protein - this way you have some set numbers and your not guessing everything. 
Take the numbers and then make the changes accordingly to allow you to lose a pound or so a week.

I really think you have the 'EXTREME' mentality .. I mean once you started bulking you were eating TONS 5000-6000 calories a day! And the results spoke for themselves, you put on too much, too soon.
Then you decide to cut, and you drop calories DRASTICALLY (nearly half of what you were taking in before!) and before you know it your losing weight like mad .. as well as strength. You need to find a middle ground and not take things to the extremes..

ps sorry to see you had a shitty workout!  -> But think about it, it's just ONE MEASLY workout in the grand scheme of things, get your diet together, get the calories and macros sorted out and I guarantee you it's VERY possible for you to start cutting away that fat and STILL see those numbers increase! You can do this, your a fucking tank!! hahahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> mmm Christmas sugar cookie!!
> 
> Agreed, you're just doing something wrong with your cutting. Whether it be too little calories, or a wrong mix of macronutrients for you. While cutting you should still be able to see some strength gains, or at the very least able to maintain what you already got..
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> *This is a super light weight, but its about all I could throw up there. This has me puzzled, of course this is the first time I have did these in about 4 years. And 4 years ago I DB pressed 125 for 10 reps.


yeah...yeah..."I used to be able to do _______ much.....
 
 
Was'sup, D! Don't worry about. I too USED to be able to press 120 lb DB's for X amount of reps...can't now. but, I will again.
Looks like you are finding a cuase of your strength zap...now overcome it.
Y'all...as my friends, don't give me any slack..so I am returning it. 
You're welcome.. 

Someone dropped off cookies here at work..and had to have a couple...would have been an insult to whomever made them to NOT have had them..and I HATE being rude!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas, DD


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas D!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas DoubleD!!! I sure bet you won't be lacking calories on this glorious day!! hahaha
Hope ya have a good one


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Dub!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 25, 2006)

D dont leave us


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I had me a long weekend. I had to work for 4 days and here I am back at work. Before I go any farther I want to say Merry Christmas to each and every one of you. My last workout was Saturday december the 23rd.

Push
*Max Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
185x8
225x3
250x3
275x1
300x1
315x failure (yet again I could get it, but it was only at the top this time.) Next time I will skip the 300lbs try. 

*DB Bench*
90x10
90x10
90x10
90x8
*These were pretty easy, I think my body is starting to adapt to these better.

*Military Press*
135x20
155x14
165x10

*Dips*
bwx20 (for 3 sets)

*Side Raises*
35x10 (3 sets)

Wo Time-50minutes.

As all can tell I have gotten away from westside a bit. I want to split it into, push, pull, legs. All that work before was taking a toll. So I am giving westside a break for about 3 months.

Oh and sorry Brutus. I didnt go far.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice #'s!
Can I ax u a quesstion?
if u already did a flat bench movement, why did you do a 2nd? maybe do an incline or decline?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Well like Stewart has said before a flat BB bench has to do with overall power, whereas a flat DB has more to do with improving that flat bench and hitting the chest muscles directly. I simply feel that if I improve my DB bench my BB bench will shoot up. And right now my Db bench is super weak!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah...I can see....only THREE sets of 10 w/ 90lb DB's...pathetic!


Didn't realize that....I figured, they were just a varyation of the same movement, more or less...


but...your Mil Presses still astound me! 135*20....wow...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I am wanting to jump to 140 and get it 20 times. I think I could get it pretty easily. The 135 isnt all that hard, but I get out of breath. This fat man isnt in the best of shape. 

But hey I got a treadmill for Xmas.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats on the numbers and the new gear.  Should be a productive year!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

You rhymed there. Did you catch that? 

And I sure hope it is a productive year! We can only hope.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, but my rhythm was a little off.  I'll work harder on it next time.

We can do more than hope.  We have control.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

we're in the Matrix...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes this is true. I need to make a trip down to St.Louis sometime soon. Do they still have Atilios down there?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes this is true. I need to make a trip down to St.Louis sometime soon. Do they still have Atilios down there?



Yeah, a couple of them at least.  The guy that owned my old gym said he got really bad product there a couple of times.  I discounted it (since the gym also sold supps), but once I got a pack of spoiled protein drinks, I swore them off too.  I stick with either GNC or online (usually the latter.)


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I buy alot from Prosource. I bought some CEE from here about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just got my supps from the ironmag labs...my stuff came really quickly too...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well like Stewart has said before a flat BB bench has to do with overall power, whereas a flat DB has more to do with improving that flat bench and hitting the chest muscles directly. I simply feel that if I improve my DB bench my BB bench will shoot up. And right now my Db bench is super weak!



The DB press's strength vs. the bench seems to be more on the DB side.  The bench SHOULD be more when youre repping 90lb DBs and saying it was easy.


If I said it once, Ive said it a 1000 times.  When I started using DBs for presses, THAT was when people were asking if I was juicing.  I mustve looked that much different.  As far as strength goes, I dont know.  It could go both ways really.  I wouldnt say having a strong DB press will equate to a stronger bench, but it wouldnt hurt.  Conquering adaptation is key, but you have to keep neuromuscular coordination at top levels for strong, specific lifts.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I just got my supps from the ironmag labs...my stuff came really quickly too...



Shit, mine havent come yet I dont think.  Maybe they have...theyre xmas gifts and I am getting my other half tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been mainly usig DB's..and my bench strength suffered.


you've said that 1000 times? man..that's repetitive...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I got my IM stuff within 4-5 days. Very quick!

I know westside preaches about DB bench work. The ROM is important to their teachings.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, I've been trying to figure out what to do for the coming months, and I've assumed I would go back to HIT.  I don't really know enough about Westside to consider it.  Got a good link for info?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Well here is going to be my new workout for about the next 3 months:

3 days a week

Upper push
Bench (BB)-Working to 1-3rm (I want to keep doing these)
Bench (DB)-4x8-12
Incline or OH press-3x8-12
Dips-3x10-30

Lower
Squats-4x8-12
Speed Deads-6x2-3
SLDL-3x10
Lunges-3x10
Hypers-3x10

Upper Pull
Pullups-3x10
Db Rows-3x8-10
Cable Rows-3x8-12
Chins-3x-10
or
Alternating curls-3x10

So what do you guys think? Help would be appreciated. I havent did something like this in a while. Anything you guys would suggest? I am sure I will get alot of people wanting me to choose either BB or Db bench, but I want to do both for different reasons. I just dont think they serve the same purpose.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Here I will give you one, its westside for the bodybuilder.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Stewart posted this in my journal. I did this a while. We basically cut out the Dynamic effort days and replaced them with Repitition days.

Day 1 - ME Day - upper
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: bench press, floor press, suspended bench 
press
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
flat db press - 3 x 5-6
chest supported rows(i like using rows that save my lower back) - 4 x 5-6
incline bench press 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 3 - ME Day - lower
ME GM/pull- 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: deadlift, good mornings, rack pulls
Squats - 4 x 5
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 5 - RE Day - upper
close grip bench press - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
dips - 3 x 8
supported rows(once again to protect the back) - 4 x 12
Seated overhead presses 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 7 - RE Day - lower
RE squats - 5 x 8
SLDL - 3 x 10
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

remember not to take the assistance exercises to failure very often! Only the ME lifts


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well here is going to be my new workout for about the next 3 months:
> 
> 3 days a week
> 
> ...


 
I don't like hitting a bodypart only once per week, I just don't think it is optimal.  I would much prefer an alernating A/B type routine where you make up 2 workouts and rotate them on mondays wednesdays and fridays.  If you want to do more volume per exercise, just do less exercises.  Or you can do more exercises with less volume

for example:
A
squats
bench
chinups

B
deadlifts
overhead press
rows


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hows this:

A
Squats
BB Bench
Chinups
Laterals

B 
Deadlifts
DB Bench
OH PRess
Rows

What do you think?

What kind of rep range do you think with this?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Stewart?????


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone else got any other suggestions?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

well, you saw what I am gona be doing the next 6 - 8 weeks.
almost same type workout...every other day: push-legs-pull-repeat

(optimally thinking)


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I was looking at Kel Ju's plan and I kinda copied it, but then again made it into my own. Check this out:

Push
BB Press-3x7,5,3
Db Press-4x8,8,6,4
OH Press-3x10
Dips-3x10
or 
Skulls-3x10

Legs
Squats-4x8,8,6,4
Lunges-3x10-20
SLDL-4x8,8,6,6
Hypers-3x10

Pull
Deadlift-4x8,6,4,2
Chins-4 sets
DB Rows-4x10
Shrugs-4x10
Curls-3x10

So hows about that? I think it looks better than the other one I posted!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm doing close..but I am doing 2 exercises for each body part.
you are 2 for chest...1 for everything else.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, but I look at the BB bench as an overall compound exercises rather than chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

well, I still say they are just varryations of the same movement.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I would say that, but since I can bench way more out of the BB variation of it, I would have to say they hit different places.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Cam said something about doing DC training. Anyone did this?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Cam said something about doing DC training. Anyone did this?



I've done it before.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got my IM stuff within 4-5 days. Very quick!
> 
> I know westside preaches about DB bench work. The ROM is important to their teachings.



I like the DBs for working the stabilizers and they seem to be easier on my shoulder.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

*Brutus* I think I will start doing DB's only. My shoulders have been bothering me some and I think if I conentrate on DB's only it may help.

Heres todays workout, this is much different and on the lines of what Stewart suggested.

*Bench*
135x10 (2 warmups)
225x5
235x5
245x5
255x5
265x5

*Squats*
225x10 (2 warmup sets)
335x5
355x5
375x5
385x5
400x4

*Oh Press*
135x10
145x5
155x5
165x5
175x5

*Max Squat*
415x1
420x1 pr!!!!!
430xfailure

*So I see where I am at here. I was pretty happy with that. This is a personal record of mine. I have gotten 400 1 time before and it was back in college. What makes me very happy is this is the first pr I have had since I have been at IM. My numbers I had in the past were revolved around a test cycle. And now this is all natural and this makes me very happy!!!

Oh and also these sucked something serious!!!!
10 50 yard sprints. Felt like I was going to fall on my face the whole time!!!

Workout time- 50 minutes


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

Good to see the PR D! Don't feel alone I'm also doing aerobic work.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Brutus* I think I will start doing DB's only. My shoulders have been bothering me some and I think if I conentrate on DB's only it may help.



Going to DBs helped me out when I was having problems.  Plus, they'll do good things to your max.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

*Brutus* Fuckin aerobic work kicks my ass! I am in terrible aerobic shape. I dont even know what to think. Over the summer I could run all day and not get winded, but now its kinda like if I run a set of stairs I am dyin.

*DOMS* Thats what I was thinking. I need to switch it up now and then. I feel like my shoulders would benefit a great deal from taking some time off of the BB.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Sweet fancy Moses that's a lot of weight you push around.  Well done!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Well it is nice to know what I can squat, but I dont get why my damn deadlift is so weak?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

I just do like
10 dead
10squats
10rows
10 overhead press
rest 10 secs repeat 3 times

The first time i did it i died then it got easier now I'm gonna have to add in get up push ups or something.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

What kind of weight? And how long between each exercise? 10 seconds?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I need to switch it up now and then. I feel like my shoulders would benefit a great deal from taking some time off of the BB.



When I switched from BB to DB, I was doing 150 (barely).  I started out on the DBs at 50-55 (I can't remember).  When I went back to the BB, I was doing about 80 on the DBs.  Now I'm benching 160 with no sweat.  I can probably do 175-ish (that's about a 16% gain in couple of months), but I'm on a fixed-weight program, so I'll have to wait to find out.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

That sure would be nice to jump back over to BB and be able to bench 350! How long did you wait to switch back?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I am going to do a push pull routine, but whole body. 

Ex;

A 
Bench
Squat
Oh Press
Dips or Skulls
Laterals-these will be the only differece, I will do 2-3x10 on each week

B 
Deadlift
Rows
Chins ups
Curls
Hypers-Same as laterlas, 2-3x10 each week

Reps will change each week
Week 1 will be 5x5 
Week 2 will be 4x8
Week 3 will be 4x12
Week 4 will be deloading
Then repeat...
Cardio 4 times a week. 2 days a week on deloading week.

Rest will be as I feel it is needed. But no longer than 3 minutes. 

Abs will be 2 times a week, whenever I feel like it. 

Also I am going to be doing the bat drill that Trips posted a few weeks back, I will have a faster bat this season. 

Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> That sure would be nice to jump back over to BB and be able to bench 350! How long did you wait to switch back?



About two months (or so) of workout time (I took a few weeks off during a three month period).


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice, I need something to change for me. Because everything has come to a hault.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice, I need something to change for me. Because everything has come to a hault.


Start by taking a week or two off.  I've found that after a week off, I had more strength.

Definitely do DBs.  That will do good things for you.

Also, since you have nothing to lose, try some exercises you've never done before. I have a thread in Training linking to T-Nation articles all about that.  

Try Overhead Squats (great for the core), try Zercher Good-mornings (they really hit the hams), Decline DB Extensions (they hit the triceps pretty good, it almost feels like an isolation exercise). If you haven't done them, do Romanian Deadlifts.  If you're feeling really crazy, try Jump Squats (can you tell that I like Squats and Squat variations? ).  You can also try giving up flat pressing movement of any sort for a month or two.

Looking back through your journal, I don't see that you've done any supersets or dropsets.  Give them a try.  Nothing will make you wish you were dead as much as a 5 set, dropset of Squats (It took me almost five minutes to get up off the floor).

If hinted at this above, but remove the usual staples of your routine (Back Squat, Bench Press, Deadlifts).  Try Front Squats, no flat Benching, and RDLs for a month or two.  Toss it up!!!

I hope this helps.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I have thought about trying exercises that I havent did in a very long time. I have 1 more routine that I just put together and I think it looks fun so I am going to do it next and then I want to try some of the things you posted there. For one I think they would really help my core and strength overall. I play softball all summer long, so I think it would really benefit me on the field.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Squats*
> 225x10 (2 warmup sets)
> 335x5
> 355x5
> ...



Liking the sprints, are we?    They're a killer, especially after a leg workout.

Good job on the squatting, DD.  You might have nailed 430-440 if you hadn't done all those other sets beforehand.

Do you think they'd let you, Stewart and me enter a PL contest as a tag team.  You could squat, Stew could bench, and I'd deadlift.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

We'd be right up there on top! My squats are good, your deads are amazing, and Stew's pushing power is astounding!!!

Hey did you check out the routine I thought about doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Also I am going to be doing the bat drill that Trips posted a few weeks back, I will have a faster bat this season.



Have you started this yet?  I was wondering what you are using for the light swings.  I've got an old 38 oz for the heavy work, but my lightest bat is a 26 oz.  My game bat is a 28, not quite enough difference between that and the 26 oz.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> *Max Squat*
> 415x1
> 420x1 pr!!!!!
> 430xfailure
> Felt like I was going to fall on my face the whole time!!!


hhhmm...can't figure why????  

nice lifting today, my friend!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you. I felt pretty strong. I agree with Trips I think my squat wouldve been higher if I wouldve done em first.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey did you check out the routine I thought about doing?



I've been following along.  It seems like you have several possibilities, or variations of a theme.

Push/pull/legs is OK for a while.  I like to use that one during deload weeks and sometimes when I'm on vacation, since it's less taxing than my normal workouts.  My favorite is westside (aka upper/lower) since each body part gets hit twice a week, which is what my body seems to prefer and responds better to.

If you've been following the Wizard of PRs, you'll notice that I'm now doing a full body routine, with a huge emphasis on squats.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

I do a reverse pyramid on exercises so I can hit the bigger weights...


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I did see that. Stewart is getting me into some rest pauses. Its in the training section.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

trying to read around...they actually expect some work out of me tonight...WTF???


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats what I am doing. I am at work right now. I think everyone can tell whenever I am here, I post like crazy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

ditto....I HATE it when work..gets in the way of my posting....
the nerve of them!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

It doesnt get to much in the way. I am posting my ass off right now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

post whore....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Man, talk about the pot calling the kettle pot...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Man, talk about the pot calling the kettle pot...



Psst, Py.  Isn't it "talk about the pot calling the kettle *black*"?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Psst, Py.  Isn't it "talk about the pot calling the kettle *black*"?



For some people, but my way is hipper.  Old guys like you wouldn't get it.

(Then again, I'm getting to the point I shouldn't call anyone old.  You know what they say, people who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers...)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

There was a man who lived in a glass house.  He started stealing thrones from all the kings and queens who lived in the area.  One day, the police showed up at the man's house and arrested him.  When the thief asked the police how they found him, the police replied "People who live in glass houses shouldn't stowe thrones."


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Starting a new journal right now fellas. This one is history!


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

No! I won't let it die.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

You must its time to move on. A new D will arise and will be worshipped by many. And there will be an abundant feast throughout all the lands and they shall call me god.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Starting a new journal right now fellas. This one is history!



It's about that time.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> You must its time to move on. A new D will arise and will be worshipped by many. And there will be an abundant feast throughout all the lands and they shall call me god.



lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> What kind of weight? And how long between each exercise? 10 seconds?



I just use the Olympic bar you might need to add 20 pounds. No rest in between exercises. You could start off with 3 exercises then work up to 4 then 5 so on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> You must its time to move on. A new D will arise and will be worshipped by many. And there will be an abundant feast throughout all the lands and they shall call me god.


 
FREAK!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I wasnt going to post here and just let this journal die, however I am very partial to this one. I am kinda wondering if I shouldnt let the other die and just keep this one. 

Any thoughts????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

how about...double dip both? Whore one...keep the other strict?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I think that idea is great. I think we shall whore this one and keep the other strict. 

So what the fucks up?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

my last night at this job, that's what! WAHOO!
AND!!!! It's SNOWING!
YEAH!

ya know how hard ti is toget an AWD car to do a donut? I'm still trying..


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha....not a car, but in a truck its pretty tough. Fortunatly I just drop it back into 2wd and go on with it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

*Heres The Big Question!!!!!!!*

Should I keep this journal open?

And the second part is, if yes should I use the other for seriousness and this one for posting or what?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

deja vu?
That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

This question is for all others you silly fool.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

what...MY opinion doesn't count???


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Your vote is for about 1/10th. I figure 10 people look into my journal on a regular basis. Well maybe 9 now since JD is never around anymore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think we shall *whore this one* and keep the other strict.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Well thats 2 for 2 on the whoring. 

So check this out. I just got 2 phone calls out of the blue. One person wanted me to put together a workout for them and the other wanted some advice that had to do with nutritiion. I need to start charging for this shit!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Why not make this one for diet, the other for training, and share the prostitution between the two?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought this thread died..


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Some people never let me threads die. Just popular I guess...

I like that idea Akira. 

Whats everyone elses thoughts on that?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey, you want to keep up 2 journals, that's you bizness.  Seems like a lot of work to me, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Or you could be like MJH who started a new journal about once every 5 days.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont think I will do that Trips. Besdies I may not get you fine people to visit it all that often if I do that. 

It does seem like a little bit of work. Oh well we'll just post until i figure it out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

I wasn't being serious about the multiple journals.  It would drive people crazy when he kept making new ones.  It made it difficult to follow.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh I am sure it would. I think we will make this journal the post whorring journal. I mean hell why not?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

I mark my journal as a favorite in my firefox list.  You can just 'favorite' two of them and it wouldnt be hard to keep up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

A diet journal and a separate training journal sounds like a good idea to me. It will be more time consuming so the choice is yours D.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Where do you mark these favorite?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, some guys wont let this one die so I may have to.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> A diet journal and a separate training journal sounds like a good idea to me. It will be more time consuming so the choice is yours D.



Id say make the other one the diet one since his diet entries are all over the place.


Double, I dont know what browser youre using but what I meant by favoring, is bookmarking.  In aol its called a favorite list, in firefox its bookmarks...actually in Microsoft IE its favorites too.  

So instead of browing through the journal branch or New Posts, you can go straight to your journals.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Aw I see what you mean. I will keep this one my training journal. I wish I could get a mod to change the titles then. I dooubt they would do that though, huh?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I will have this one as my training. The other will be diet.

And ou post whores can whore both. Give you guys more to talk about.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Did someone say they wanted this thread to die?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Shouldve known you would come up with something like that. Haha.....I think I will use this thread for my training and the other for nutrition.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep selecting New Posts and both your journals are floating near the top all the time.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Just happens whenever I am around I think. I keep them going. I know I know, I am a glory hog!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

This will be my training journal. I got a workout coming soon. About 30 mins away. Gotta get a few things done first, but like I said you will see workouts here and nutrition in the other. Feel free to whore both journals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Is your first Dc workout gonna be a lower or upper?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice stuff D quick to. You gonna do the extreme stretching?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I am.....I didnt get time to look into it though. Do you got something quick you can post, or a site I can check it out. Cam gave me a good site, but I havent had time to look at it. I have been pretty busy.

BTW-sprints suck!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't believe you felt the need to do sprints after that workout- I felt like chucking just reading that, hahaha. I would have done the sprints the following day. You must be made of steel.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like a successful workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Yo D your journals are mislabel that shit is confusing.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Last night before bed-2 cups of low carb sf yogurt and 1/4 cup of almonds

Today
5 whites
1 cup of yogurt
5 fish oil
handful of grapes
1/2 cup of oats

Postworkout meal
1 1.2 scoops of whey mixed in water
1 medium banana
1/4 cup of quick oats
CEE
Vit C
Vit E


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

*BB* Not steel just stupidity!

*Fufu* Workout was tough, and I am drained.

*Brutus* Fixing it as we speak.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Last meal

4 egg whites
1 1.5 cups of broccoli
1 cup of yogurt
fish oil

Heres my question, I buy yogurt that is lite, which still has 9 grams of sugar and 12 carbs. Is this a bad thing? I actually found some yesterday that has 3 grams of carbs, 2g sugar, and 12g of protein.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Last meal
> 
> 4 egg whites
> 1 1.5 cups of broccoli
> ...



As long as it is sugar free its cool. But since your on a diet i would buy the lower carb one.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I know thats what I figured. These say SF on em, but yet theres like 9g of sugar. I dont get it. I asked the people at the store to get a case of the low carb and I would buy it all. I think the ingredients look like this on the lite stuff I got:

80 cals
0 fat
12 carbs
9 sugars
260 potassium 
6 protein

So should I ditch it? This is the only stuff I got right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know thats what I figured. These say SF on em, but yet theres like 9g of sugar. I dont get it. I asked the people at the store to get a case of the low carb and I would buy it all. I think the ingredients look like this on the lite stuff I got:
> 
> 80 cals
> 0 fat
> ...



Carbs have sugars. IE green beans. Dairy has sugars. Just avoid the added shit. The most common added sugars are Starch,sucrose,maple syrup, corn starch, maltodextrin,demerara, muscovado, turbinado, Mauritius, Malawi,  table sugar(duh lol), dextrose, brown sugar, syrups in general, and high fructose corn syrup. I wouldn't fear dairy sugars in yogurt or whey.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Its flavored with sucralose. I dont know much about that.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Dairy sugar is one thing, but I'm betting the "lite" yogurt has added as well.  One option that I find tasty is to buy the FF plain yogurt, then mix in some no sugar added apple butter or jelly.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Next meal

Fish fillet -100 cal and 17g protein
flax oil
broccoli -1 cup
yogurt


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know thats what I figured. These say SF on em, but yet theres like 9g of sugar. I dont get it. I asked the people at the store to get a case of the low carb and I would buy it all. I think the ingredients look like this on the lite stuff I got:
> 
> 80 cals
> 0 fat
> ...



If you really like it and theres no other option get it. Dont eat it all the time and try to keep it to the early day if possible.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Sucralose is the same as Splenda, I believe.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its flavored with sucralose. I dont know much about that.



Sucralose is fine. Its an artificial sweetener. Basically Splenda. Its used by diabetics so it cant cause much of an insulin stire. I use it myself for carb ups. But you could use it in yogurt.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Sucralose is the same as Splenda, I believe.



So is it Brutus?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

It is already in my yogurt. I suppose its what was used to sweeten it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Sucralose is the same as Splenda, I believe.



Sry didn't notice you posted this pylon.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

So I am good with this then? It shouldnt case a problem? 

I know last night before bed I ate that low carb yogurt which is 1-2g sugar and 3 carbs. What do you think, ok?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I got it right here. Says its sweetened with sucralose and acesulfame potassium. Whats that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> So I am good with this then? It shouldnt case a problem?
> 
> I know last night before bed I ate that low carb yogurt which is 1-2g sugar and 3 carbs. What do you think, ok?



I think its fine but i would avoid carbs before bed time except veggies. Eat your last meal like 1-2 hours before going to bed. There is no reason to ever go hungry on a cut eat as many veggies as you need.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

My last meal is normally right before I hit the hay.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got it right here. Says its sweetened with sucralose and acesulfame potassium. Whats that?



acesulfame potassium is another artificial sweetener. Two sweeteners are often used in conjunction to mask the artificial taste of the other. The effect is synergistic. Acesulfame is known to cause a release in insulin so it is bad to a certain extent. Dont throw it away just next time buy one with aspartame or splenda/Sucralose or a blend to avoid bad after taste.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> My last meal is normally right before I hit the hay.



You cant win every battle. I know you got a job with some tough hours.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

It is very tough sometimes. I dont know, I could always bring my almonds to work and eat a chicken breast along with my almonds right before I go home, which would be 1-1.5 hours before bed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> It is very tough sometimes. I dont know, I could always bring my almonds to work and eat a chicken breast along with my almonds right before I go home, which would be 1-1.5 hours before bed.



Sounds good to me. Heres a helpfull tip 6 almonds =5grams of fat.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I normally just take a serving. Which is 17. To much?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I normally just take a serving. Which is 17. To much?



17 almonds or 17 grams of fat?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

17g fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

No thats fine in fact i would never go below 10grams of added fat(ie nuts,oils,and butters so on) at a meal. The fat actually helps lower the insulin release which is what your after on a cut. Dont count fish oil as fat and never cut calories from fish oil or protein.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Now almonds also help produce testosterone. Correct?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Fat helps produce testosterone. Mainly cholesterol and saturated fat.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Which is always a nice plus. Haha. I have read that a few times. I dont know how I competed a few years ago. I know the basics about nutrition, but it really doesnt go any farther than that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

hey D i gtg eat but ill be back in 45 minutes. Hey think of all the fat nutritionists taught by programs funded by cereal and bread company's


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah thats always good. I am going to be watching some Miami Vice here in a few. If you think of any helpful hints post away.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

RE the Yogurt:

List out the ingredients in the yogurt you're using. When they call it sugar free they mean they're is no added sugars, and the product only contains it's natural occurring sugars (you'll also find this is the case for sugar free juices). Now the main hype around why yogurt is so healthy is because of the active bacteria cultures. This is sooo important, make sure under the ingredients *active *bacteria cultures is listed (sometime it'll say only "bacteria cultures", this is no good. Needs to be active). 
*PS another interesting fact is there is debate as to whether or not the carbs listed on the nutritional panel for yogurt is the true Carb count. See the active bacteria cultures will actually feast on the sugars found in the yogurt, lowering the amount of carbs in a serving...

I'm also going to disagree with Brutus on the whole no carbs before bed.. having a few carbs in your last meal can actually do you more good than harm. I personally always have about 30G of carbs in my last meal, coming from strawberries and Cottage cheese.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

There are live and active cultures. 

Ingredients; Cultured pasteurized nonfat milk, modified corn starch, whey protein concentrate, phosphoric acid, natural flavors, gelatin tricalcium phosphate, pectin, agar, sodium citrate, sucralose, acesulfame potassium, annatto and turmeric extract (for color), vitamin A plamitate, Vit D3.
set with active cultures L. ACIDOPHILUS AND B. BIFIDUM.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Id avoid the corn startch.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Its beyond me why you would want your body to eat carbs during its 8 hour fast releasing insulin making it harder for the body to eat fat and more likely to store carbs as body fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

L. Acidophilus is the shit it is the one you really want any others are good also. Found in Dairy, meat , fish, and vaginas(no I'm not kidding).


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

What exactly does acidophilus do for you?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Its beyond me why you would want your body to eat carbs during its 8 hour fast releasing insulin making it harder for the body to eat fat and more likely to store carbs as body fat.



Read this post, and this and lastly this


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> What exactly does acidophilus do for you?



It helps gut health. It protects against unhealthy organisms. It produces only lactic acid were as other bacteria can produce toxic or other wise compound s that could hurt you. The lactic acid it makes makes it hard for the other bad bacteria to live. It also eats the nutrients other organism use so it can kill the other organisms by starvation. It can help some diseases and increase the amount of food/nutrients absorbed.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

So that's.........good, right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

In that first post Jodi is talking about the body in a hypocaloric state not likely to store a small amount of low glycemic index carbs as fat this is true. I'm worried about the insulin release and the glucose stored in the liver disrupting the body's fat burning. I actually said to eat some veggies at the last meal of the day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> So that's.........good, right?



Yeah lol. yogurt bacteria can even help with cholesterol.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> In that first post Jodi is talking about the body in a hypocaloric state not likely to store a small amount of low glycemic index carbs as fat this is true. I'm worried about the insulin release and the glucose stored in the liver disrupting the body's fat burning. I actually said to eat some veggies at the last meal of the day.



I'm really doubting that a tiny amount of carbs (roughly 30G)) before bed is going to disrupt any fat burning (when I talk about including carbs before bed I'm not talking about a huge amount, I'm a firm advocate of eating the majority of your carbs when you're most active). As the links I provided state - it could actually prove advantageous by helping halt catabolism by maintaining liver glycogen and body glucose over night while the body is in a hypocaloric state. Which in the long run will aid in fat burning.

Also I wouldn't worry about the insulin .. if your choose your carb sources from things such as higher fructose fruits (such as berries) combined with the protein+fats+fiber the insulin impact will be minimal at best. 
I know you suggested veggies, which I completely agree upon (or anything thats going to supply a bit of fiber) but I *really *feel some fructose + lactose is not going to hurt or stall progress in the slightest bit, and in the long run it can actually be beneficial. (espically if that person trains first thing in the AM). 

ps The posts are From Emma-Leigh not Jodi


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Emma definintly knows her shit. She is very knowledgable. But the one thing I realize about Emma is she is already ripped to shreds and its much easier to stay that way then it is to actually lose bodyfat on top of that. I figure I have no problem with no carbs before bed so I just keep with it. I like my high protein and a high fat content right before bed. 

I like the argument both of you posted. It made alot of sense to me. While, I can see what you are saying Tom and I have also heard Emma talk about it, I simply dont want to take the chance of it running me into an insulin spike. 

Thanks to both of you, keep up the good work. This helps me out tons!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Last meal
Medium chicken breast
cup of yogurt
small banana
Fish oil


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

No prob DoubleD - Was just letting you know having that bit of yogurt and banana before bed was fine 
And yes it is easier to stay ripped than it is to get ripped .. but you saw the changes I made to my body, and that was with me including that tiny bit of carbs before bed.

But in the grand scheme of things it isn't going to matter if you have carbs before bed, or not. It's going to come down to your total calories/fat/protein/carbs FOR THE DAY, your activity level, and your type/frequency of training. 
Things such as carbs before bed are the "tiny" things, just focus on the "larger" stuff and I guarentee you, you'll see some major changes!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok maybe i over generalized. Not every needs to fear carbs before bed and if you are the right body type eating carbs before bed can do wonders. I also tend to recommend advice to go with what i already recommended. Like i think the last meal should be eaten 1-2 hours before bed. I get hella hungry if i have any carbs and i wouldn't be able to fall asleep very hungry. Even fruit can make me very hungry! 

I did read each link 3-4 times each i just thought the first one was from Jodi and the other two where from Emma.

Good smart argument Tom we gotta argue more often  
Fish oil maybe? Glutamine?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

Completely agree, eating carbs before bed just isn't for everyone. I also hear ya about the hunger thing - but hell I'm hungry 24/7 (damn leptin  ) so that doesn't matter to me LOL.

I agreed with everything else you said (fiber before bed, eat it 1-2 hours before hand, all the yogurt stuff, not cutting cals from fish oil or protein etc.) hahaha but I'm sure throughout the course of DoubleD's cut we'll have another good, smart debate or two 
(This was actually my first debate, normally if anyone says something or will offer me advice I just smile and nod. hahaha I'll never forget when the owner at my gym suggested that for one day each week I should eat nothing but apples in order to "cleanse" my body  )


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Completely agree, eating carbs before bed just isn't for everyone. I also hear ya about the hunger thing - but hell I'm hungry 24/7 (damn leptin  ) so that doesn't matter to me LOL.
> 
> I agreed with everything else you said (fiber before bed, eat it 1-2 hours before hand, all the yogurt stuff, not cutting cals from fish oil or protein etc.) hahaha but I'm sure throughout the course of DoubleD's cut we'll have another good, smart debate or two
> (This was actually my first debate, normally if anyone says something or will offer me advice I just smile and nod. hahaha I'll never forget when the owner at my gym suggested that for one day each week I should eat nothing but apples in order to "cleanse" my body  )



LOL. i think he is slightly misguided.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

So fellas my diet today has been solid other than my breakfast:

Breakfast (I was running behind)
1 cup of Low carb yogurt (these have 12 g pf protein)
Fish oil
1 egg white (its all I had)
multi-vit
Bananna
*Kinda low protein, but was rushing.

Post workout
2 scoops of whey
2 mandarin oranges
1 apple

1 hour later
1 cup of fiber one cereal
6 egg whites 
13 almonds
1 small banana
(These eggs took forever, because I think I boiled them 2 long!)

Oh and during my workout I had a no carb rockstar energy drink.

I will get some oats in my next meal.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

BTW, nutrition should be good, since my workout went well today. (See workout journal)


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Just ate

2 whole eggs
3 whites
1/2 bag of frozen broccoli (2.5 cups)
1 orange
*Sorry guys no complex carbs. Its getting late, and I would just not use them this time of night, besdies oats without any kind of sugar suck!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay WAY too much fructose Post workout.
In Fact way too much fruit in one sitting period ..

Your best bet PWO is -
Skim milk (sooo many benefits of having this post workout)
Quick oats (or dextrose if your into that whole insulin thing..)
Whey
High GLUCOSE type fruits (bananas, grapes etc.)

Also roughly how much fruit per day are you eating?? .. (yes they're extremely healthy, but like anything, too much can be a bad thing..)

DON'T BE SCARED OF COMPLEX CARBS! seriously your doing more good than harm ..
PS - for the oatmeal try these
Mixing in whey + some sort of sweetner
Mixing in Peanut butter + Cinnamon + Sugar free syrups
Mixing in Only Sugar free syrups
Mix in Crystal light powder


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont know, I really wasnt planning on eating alot, but the wife and kids are sick so I figured I would just throw them in here and there, and come to find out its been way to much way to often I suppose/


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like I have had 4 servings of fruit today. What cut that in half?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

I personally like to keep fruit to 2-3 servings per day (with roughly 20G of carbs being one servings worth).

Also is the no carb rockstar the blue type?


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes it is. I think theres like 20 cals in it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I normally use the diet brand. Is this ok?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

hahah well I was just wondering. See in Cananda so far I've only seen the white cans ..
The white cans are "Sugar free" and the blue cans are "Zero Carbs" , so I have no clue what the difference is? The taste?

Ya they're 'okay' to have .. I usually have about 3-4 per week, LOVE the stuff!! (I would have one each day, but they're a bit too expensive for me..)


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah I get them in the 4-packs. The blue is like pink the other is a mt.dew color. Both are very good! Try the blue sometime, its good as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

I would if I could .. I don't think they sell the blue kind in Canada .. 

Oh also check here , it gives you the key ingredients, then just click on whichever one you want to know more about and it'll tell ya what it does..


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I have read through the ingredients many time. If I get time I will send you a blue one. Just pm me your address and I will see if I cant get one out to ya in the next week. I can only get them from the town my buddy lives in because they are the only place I have seen sell it and I dont think I will be back over there for a few days. But in time I can send ya one if ya like?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

!!!!! OMFG !!! are you serious?? You would do that for me? I'll send ya a PM


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah why not its only a few bucks.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

And TT dont ask I am not sending you one, I know you have them where you live!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you think they're worth it?  I've been using Redline before my workouts.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes I definitly do. If you think redline sucks, then try some rockstar. I think its great.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Alright Tom I got it wrote down. Forgive me if it doesnt get there, but I will see if I cant get one in the next few days. I think they are like 2 bucks here, but yes the shipping will be what I am wondering about. I think I will post a thread about shipping.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL don't worry about timing. I'm just excited for the fact that I might actually be getting to try one!!  - but ya I'm thinking the shipping will be an issue .. if so then don't worry about it, thanks for tying I *really* appreciate it!


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

I posted something on open chat to ask what the shipping is. I know Ian lives in Canada along with a few others. Maybe someone could help.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

So this isnt my last meal of the day, but by far the boringest! I didnt feel like eating much, I dont know why but I didnt.

6 ounces chicken breast
6 fish oil pills

Boom there it is, cut and dry (and I am talking about the chicken!)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

What the...?? you've got not one but 2 simultaneous journals!!! way to be hardcore


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

*BMU* I really wanted to keep things seperate so people can concentrate on either one thing or another. I get better advice this way. I doubt I will ever see Stew in here! 

Just as I dont expect to see Tom in my training to often.


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Today
Meal 1
1 1.5 scoops of whey
1 cup of skim milk
Flax oil

Meal 2
Grilled Turkey Breast (Whole wheat bread and yes I know its not the best but something had to give a little, turkey breast (20 grams of protein worth), and 2% cheese)
7 almonds

Meal 3
1 scoop of whey (25g protein)
1 cup of yogurt
1 small banana


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Dub!  If you do as much work in the gym as in the journals, it'll be a great year!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Last meal

Chicken breast
1 cup of yogurt
small apple
flax oil

Next meal (and last)
chicken breast 
almonds

*On a side note I have been starving my ass off today. I am so hungry!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Wear that hunger like a badge, soldier!  Think about how many people around you would just give in and have a twinkie or a ho-ho.  YOU ARE BETTER THAN THEM!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you very much P, I needed that. Today has been killer. Either tommorow or Tuesday I will have that cheat meal I am craving. I need to keep my sanity. I am down a pound however! I weighed this morning and I think it is more like a pound and a half. Not to bad for a weeks worth of hard work. Its just what I wanted.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Breakfast (Preworkout)
1 1.5 scoops of whey
Banana
1 cup of milk

*Postworkout*
2 scoops of whey
banana 
*This is all because I had no choice, I was a ways away from home.

*1 hour later*
Grilled Turkey and 2% cheese, with whole wheat bread
7 almonds
1 cup of green beans
2 bites of scalloped potatoes, haha, couldnt resist.

*2.5 hours later*
1 cup of fiber 1
1 scoop of whey (Just not hungry)
small apple
1 cup of milk

Weight today for some reason was down 1.5lbs from yesterday (And I weigh at the exact same time everyday)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey D!
Happy New Year, brotha!


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Burner. Glad to see your posting in both journals, haha.

Last meal

Chicken breast
2 cups of yogurt
fish oil
flax oil


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> *BMU* I really wanted to keep things seperate so people can concentrate on either one thing or another. I get better advice this way. I doubt I will ever see Stew in here!
> 
> Just as I dont expect to see Tom in my training to often.


 Looks like you are well aware of who leans in which direction


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the 1.5lb drop in one day, your bodyweight can flocculate a lot depending on a variety of things such as: Food in the GI tract, water retention, glycogen stores, etc. 
Mine always flocculates around 3lbs each day, that's why it's important to weigh yourself *once* a week, on the same day, first thing in the am, right after using the washroom. 

ps LOL ya, me + training advice = ... well just doesn't happen  I suck at training, MAJORLY. If I had it my way I'd be in the gym everyday for 2 hours doing a weight session with 30+sets ... I love to train, and am often caught in that mindset more is better 

Hope all is going well with ya!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Burner. Glad to see your posting in both journals, haha.
> 
> Last meal
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....maybe we have discussed this before, I don't remember but how come you aren't having a casein protein, cottage cheese or red meat before bed?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

ooooh...steak before bed? Jodi...I like your style! 
I do keep CC in the fridge...


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2007)

*BMU* No more cutting. I cant stand it. I am far far from fat (got my bf checked yesterday it was 13%). Not great, but I am ok for now. I want to see if I cant increase my strength some more. I figure I got until March before I am in need for a big cut!

*Tom* All is well. Decided to eat again, I felt like a damn mouse. I know I was cutting to fast as well, I suffered strength decreases once again.

*Jodi* Yes we did, I have a hard time eating alot of things like red meat, because of the heart problems in my family.

*Burner* Whats up?


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2007)

Yesterday I had a bad day I dont even want to post it.

Today:

Breakfast
2 whole eggs 8 whites
1 and 1.2 cups of oats
Fish oil
Orange
1 cup of yogurt
Meal 2
Chicken breast (8 ounces)
Brown rice (2 cups)
Brocolli (5 cups)
olive oil

Meal 3
Tuna
brocolli (3 cups)
Yams
Flax oil
1 cup of yogurt
Meal 4 (Pre-training)
2 scoops of whey
Orange
Oats (1 cup)

Meal 5 (Post training)
2 scoops of whey
1 cup of milk
grapes
oats

Meal 6
Chicken breast
green beans (4 cups)
fish oil
cup of yogurt
Meal 7
Almonds (15 or so)
lean hamburger ( well I guess theres my red meat, haha ), I just dont do much of it. 

I dont know the calorie breakdown of that, but its much more than I have been eating. But atleast its for the most part clean.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Jodi* Yes we did, I have a hard time eating alot of things like red meat, because of the heart problems in my family.


DD - Red meat doesn't not cause heart problems.  Neither do eggs   Saturated fat is not the enemy and we NEED small amounts of sat fat in our diets.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> DD - Red meat doesn't not cause heart problems.  Neither do eggs   Saturated fat is not the enemy and we NEED small amounts of sat fat in our diets.....



 D If you need more reassurance  on the heart issue fish oil naturally has cholesterol but yet it lowers cholesterol and helps your heart among many many things. I do think that large amounts of saturated fat with cholesterol can cause problems when they are together like that. Plus we gotta consider that cows are feed mostly grain which fucks with their omega3 to omega6 ratio. One more reason to avoid grain *brutus waits for insults from carb pro people*


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Bf percentages can be often bogus w/ standard deviations of like 5 percent. 8 percent is very different than 13, as is 18. They can serve a purpose because of consistancy though. Cutting sucks!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jodi* I always get my red meat to done as well. I am not a steak fan. I would just soon eat something like lean hamburger.

*Brutus* My diet is doin ok at this point, I am not bulking, but yet trying to get stronger.

*Fufu* Agreed, cutting sucks bad!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

So today was kinda bad:

wakeup (At 4pm), on midnights.
Had 6 ounces turkey breast
2 slices whole wheat bread
2% cheese

2 hours later 6pm
protein shake
fish oil
oats (2 cups)

3 hours later 9pm (This is where it gets ugly)
12 ounces skim milk
1/2 kit kat with my little girls
a few chips (My daughter made me, haha)
Can of tuna

3 hours later not hungry!!!! Am at work
energy drink (rockstar SF)
(The chicken I brought to work was bad!!!) I actually got no protein source to eat now!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> *BMU* No more cutting. I cant stand it. I am far far from fat (got my bf checked yesterday it was 13%). Not great, but I am ok for now. I want to see if I cant increase my strength some more. I figure I got until March before I am in need for a big cut!


How did you get your bf checked?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

So your not cutting again?


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

*BMU* The not so accurate way, body fat calipers.

*Brutus* No, I cant keep strength and do it so I am not going to. Now I will continue to eat clean, but only to an extent. I figure whenever summer comes around, I lose enough muscle anyways because of all the running I do. And the lack of nutrition. So I dont want to do it now.


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

My plan right now is to take in as much protein and good fats as possible!

First meal
12 egg whites
oats (1 cup)
1 cup of yogurt
fish oil

2nd Meal
2 chicken breasts
potato (not the good kind, I was eating out with my wife)

3rd meal
2 scoops of whey protein
bannana 
*This is all I had with me.

4th meal
11 egg whites
1 cup of yogurt
15 almonds
1 orange


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Where my whores at?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2007)

I wont let this thread die!  I am actually searching under your name Double for a thread you made that will help me decide a possible new routine.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

I wish I was still using this thread! This one is much cooler than the other. Besdies this one has some pretty good numbers in it. 

But since I am in it, I have to say the cutting is going great. Pants are much looser! Shoulders looking pretty lean along with arms. Still got a little bit of ludge around the mid section, but abs are becomming visible once again!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> My plan right now is to take in as much protein and good fats as possible!
> 
> First meal
> 12 egg whites
> ...



Looks very good just more veggies at each meal.


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

That was an old one Brutus. Protein is just as high, but very little carbs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> But since I am in it, I have to say the cutting is going great. Pants are much looser! Shoulders looking pretty lean along with arms. Still got a little bit of ludge around the mid section, but abs are becomming visible once again!


Sounds like things are comming along quite nicely!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

It really is. Well yesterday wasnt one of my grade A days, but hey it was the super bowl. Back to the grind today.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

that's a shite load of eggs! I've used six and am full...oof!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, can I order a number 2, with extra cheese, plain, with chili instead of fries, a diet coke, and a gold necklace.


----------



## Double D (Dec 20, 2007)

BB Bench
225x10
275x8
305x6
315x4

Pulldowns
160x10
180x8
200x6
220x4

DB Incline Press
100'sx10 (3 sets)

Cable Handle rows
180x10
200x8
220x6
240x4

Just thought I would let you guys know where my training is these days. I got 350 for one on bench Monday. Its been climbing pretty good lately.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

Yo D!  Hows tricks?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice!  



Where ya been?


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

I havent been online much at all in the past 4 months or so. I have been building up my clients, working 12-14 hours a day. But now I have about 18 clients so once I get 2 more I will be set and then its just trying to retain them from that point.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working out for you man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I havent been online much at all in the past 4 months or so. I have been building up my clients, working 12-14 hours a day. But now I have about 18 clients so once I get 2 more I will be set and then its just trying to retain them from that point.



It'll be nice to have you back here!


----------



## goob (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey D!  Good to see your doing well.  Be nice to have you around more often.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I havent been online much at all in the past 4 months or so. I have been building up my clients, working 12-14 hours a day. But now I have about 18 clients so once I get 2 more I will be set and then its just trying to retain them from that point.



   Sounds good - congrats on the # of clients!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

So are you back here on a semi-regular basis?  Still hanging out at the other site?  Well done on building up the client base.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

was'sup, D!
may you and your family have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Double D (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi everyone. I wanna get on here today just to wish a merry christmas to each and everyone of you guys and gals. 

And when did you get a mod status DOMS? Obviously been a while for me here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas DD.  Congrats on building that client base!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Dub!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I decided yesterday to try something hard. It was a 1,000 rep competition. It was 100 reps of the following:

Jumping Jacks
BW SQuats
Lunges
Pullups
Pullups
Oh Press w/30lbs
Curl 30lbs bar
Bench Dips
Bicyle Crunches
Moutain Climbers

All for time. My final time was 31 mins and 05 seconds. The pullups were tough! The 100 lunges after the squats were challenging. Didnt help I was half sick and didnt eat all morning!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks guys. I decided yesterday to try something hard. It was a 1,000 rep competition. It was 100 reps of the following:
> 
> Jumping Jacks
> BW SQuats
> ...



Did you do 100 JJ then move to 100 BW Squat then 100 lunges and so on or did you do a bunch of circuits ?  Looks tough.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2007)

D+workout =Beastly!


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

All that in 31 minutes!!??!!     WOW!  That's awesome!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Dude, that's just wrong......


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya YM it was one right after another. You cannot move on until you have finished. 100 JJ kills the calves, but nothing like the lunges following the squats and nothing like the pullups!


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year D!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy news Big D!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Dub!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years DD!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just noticed this journal of yours.

crazy 1000 reps?!? looking awesome man. I hope you had a great holiday Double D


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

All the very best for '08 D!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

hey where the hell ya at?

haven't talked to ya in ages man!!!


----------

